# [Official] AMD Air Cooled Gallery (56k NO)



## Tator Tot

This is the AMD Air Cooled Gallery; we've got an Intel one so AMD needs one as well.

Keep this discussions to a minimum and please post lots of pictures.

This will never be 56k friendly, but do remember that cropping, resizing, and some photo editing is always welcome to make your rig look it's best.


----------



## wuttz

ohhh nice one chris!










*xiggy hdt s-1283*


----------



## NameUnknown

Its the best photo Ive got for now.


----------



## Fossil

Taken from my own gallery.


----------



## Mikecdm

You can see my awesomeness here


----------



## NameUnknown

Fossil, have you seen any improvements in temps from those sidewalls you put on your cooling setup?


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
Fossil, have you seen any improvements in temps from those sidewalls you put on your cooling setup?

2-4c lower idle. Even lower load. Imagine when I mount it vertically when my new bracket comes in that naf made.


----------



## NameUnknown

hhmm interesting, i may try that on my megahalem


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
hhmm interesting, i may try that on my megatron

fixed!


----------



## Drin

Great idea ChrisB17









The best picture I have for now, I'll upload some more later once I'm done upgrading my case cooling (should be about a week after finals). I'm debating whether or not I should use black coloured shrouds, or stick with the white ones (I went with white just because it was easier to see the shrouds in pictures). Either that, or wire them up with LEDS, although it'd have to be on the outside in order to prevent performance impediments. And then it'd probably look cheap anyway :/

I actually have the shrouds and megahalems mounted like this in my case as well, went with some strong wire support to be safe. Anyway, picture time and more to come in a week!










*Edit:* yep, one of the shrouds is on the wrong way... will have to fix that!


----------



## ChrisB17

nice.


----------



## iandroo888

fat xD


----------



## reedo

beware the v1(cause its awful)


----------



## ItsTopher

I'm gonna reuse an image I used earlier lol.

I plan to work on cable management once I put carpet down in my room, so then I'll take a better picture of it.

Air Cooling FTW


----------



## Arbiter419

Coolermaster Gemin II with 2x120mm fans. Hours and hours of Prime 95 produced a max of 50C load, and folding on both cores gives 48C.



















Nice pictures everyone, keep them coming


----------



## skugpezz

air cooling FTW ...push/pull rubberband mod 3.9ghz stable 1.45v load 55c


----------



## wuttz

at arbiter419's cpu cooler!


----------



## hitman1985

here are a cpl of my builds, i dont have pics of all







so i gathered what i found within a cpl mins










AMD 5200+ x2

AMD Phenom 9850

AMD Phenom 2 940

AMD Phenom 2 940 (2)

AMD 5200+ x2 (2)

AMD 7850

AMD Phenom 9950


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsTopher* 
I'm gonna reuse an image I used earlier lol.

I plan to work on cable management once I put carpet down in my room, so then I'll take a better picture of it.

Air Cooling FTW










bro spend a couple of hours doing some cable management


----------



## Arbiter419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*









at arbiter419's cpu cooler!












That was my reaction when I took it out of the box as well.


----------



## iandroo888

Phenom II 940 (AM2+)










Opteron 165 (939)










4200+ (939)


----------



## skugpezz

nice system landroo , how do you get you cables so neat?


----------



## kev_b

Let me be the first to post a picture of the CM V-8 for the gallery.


----------



## ChrisB17

ttt


----------



## MRHANDS




----------



## criminal

This is an old picture before I installed my second Fan. Will update picture when I get home.









Edit: Updated picture to show both fans.


----------



## ChrisB17

obviously more people have to have air coolers on there amd rigs. BUMP.


----------



## Kamikaze127




----------



## goodolsen

I'll try and post one when I get home later. Though its nowhere near as impressive as the ones already posted.


----------



## sLowEnd

Yeah.


----------



## Fossil

New pic with Xiggy vertically mounted.


----------



## sLowEnd

Woah. Your xigmatek is so shiny!


----------



## ChrisB17

I know wow. Chrome polish?


----------



## Fossil

Are you guys serious? I haven't done anything to it... minus my finger prints all over the thing. >_>


----------



## SilverPotato




----------



## FlAwLeSS_666




----------



## mr. biggums

here is mine currently, painting my case atm so I'm running on a box lol


----------



## Dopamin3

Zalman still going strong...


----------



## videoman5

Inside shot (flash)








Inside (no flash)








Outside shot

The HDT-SD964 may not be the best, but with 22C/36C temps (idle/load), I know I am running with the 120mm heatsinks. Mind you, this is still done with the stock paste, so some IC7 could get me even lower.


----------



## mr. biggums

this thread needs to be made a sticky considering the intel one is lol


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
this thread needs to be made a sticky considering the intel one is lol


----------



## stormcr4nk

Ah great thread. My Xig should be arriving in a few days along with the mount/conversion bracket, ill be sure to post some pics!


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Biggums*


this thread needs to be made a sticky considering the intel one is lol


----------



## mr. biggums

finished painting my case couple screw ups, but it doesn't bother me in the least so whatever lol


----------



## Eisernes

19c idle, 26c load. Speed on the San Ace is turned down to 1500rpm and the 190mm's are at 1000rpm so it's pretty quiet. This case cools like a champ but cable management is tough. It's looks better since this pic was taken though.


----------



## anonymous.gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eisernes*


19c idle, 26c load. Speed on the San Ace is turned down to 1500rpm and the 190mm's are at 1200rpm so it's pretty quiet. This case cools like a champ but cable management is tough. It's looks better since this pic was taken though.


where do you live... in an iceberg?


----------



## Eisernes

I keep it pretty cool in the house.


----------



## anonymous.gamer

very cool it would seem!









would be annoying wearing 5 layers of clothing all the time


----------



## Xeroni

Another GeminII here. With the A/C set at 70*F it idles at around 12*C and after playing GTA4 for 5 hours it gets to 26*C.


----------



## Nightz2k

Liking alot of these so far.

Here's mine. I know my case isn't the best, but I made it work out for me.



























More pics in the thumbnail attachments.


----------



## TripleC

Ninja 2


----------



## reedo

holy huge pics batman


----------



## mfb412

turn your rear fan around


----------



## BlackOmega

Smoke much tripC?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Smoke much tripC?



















But on a more serious note, how's that Scythe Ninja 2 treating you?


----------



## goodolsen

Not a lot but it keeps it cool.


----------



## ChrisB17

ttt


----------



## gerikoh

it's still not stickied?

ahh well most amd fellas aren't that glamorous as the intel boys anyway. but this is just plain discrimination lol









but here's mine:


----------



## ChrisB17

I don't know why it isnt stickied. Its like the mods are prejudice against us AMD users.


----------



## Tator Tot

Older pic of my stuff, I'll try to get a new one soonish.

This was just after I got my A79A-S so I didn't have all my things in, just the esentials to test out my stuff.


----------



## ChrisB17

Bump bump.


----------



## ChrisB17

Now surely someone has to have a Air cooled AMD rig.


----------



## Tator Tot

T.R.U.E. / Gigabyte 790X-UD4P / Phenom x4 9950BE 125watt / 1xOCZ | 1xCrucial | 2xMushkin (all 1066 2.1v, same IC's) / Corsair HX620 / HD4870 1GB / 2 x WD320GB AAKS RAID 0 / Lian-Li PC-V2010


----------



## Jyr

I'd post a picture but all you'd see is the top of my Mugen 2.







Thing's a giant.

Edit:

Tator Tot, your case is huge. Very impressive.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
I'd post a picture but all you'd see is the top of my Mugen 2.







Thing's a giant.

Edit:

Tator Tot, your case is huge. Very impressive.

Get it up here, the more the better.

Also, my case is the Lian-Li PC-V2010


----------



## gerikoh

damn case!


----------



## ChrisB17

ttt


----------



## AntiTalent

Sig rig, except it's a 4870 now.


----------



## chanman87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 








Zalman still going strong...

does your Zalman orientate that way on the AMD??
cause mine orientates downward or upward only


----------



## chanman87

nvm
sorry i misread your system specs


----------



## Gen

Before replacing optical drives (thus removing IDE cable







)









After


----------



## ChrisB17

ttt


----------



## Riccie

...my amd air cooling system...nice quiet...


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riccie* 
...my amd air cooling system...nice quiet...










Looks great Riccie, are those Sharkoon fans the ones that have like little dimples on the blades ?


----------



## Riccie

thx! yes...they are exactly these


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Looks great Riccie, are those Sharkoon fans the ones that have like little dimples on the blades ?

Yeah, Sharkoons are the ones with dimples.

Also, my picture:


----------



## ChrisB17

That mobo is FTW. I loved mine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
That mobo is FTW. I loved mine.

Considering it can pull these clocks out of a Phenom I? Yeah I'd say so.

For that matter, it took that same chip to 252 HT Clock (close to impossibly for Phenom I's)... yeah that's win.

Holds up well under DICE/LN2 as well. Definitely a favorite board for mine. That's the hardware that either sits on my test bench (currently boxed up for desk-space reasons.)

I've got two HD5770's as well, but I'm getting a new PSU next week so it's all dissembled right now.


----------



## Shroomalistic

My AMD PHII 955c3 air cooled!


----------



## ChrisB17

ttt


----------



## ChrisB17

ttt


----------



## Obakemono

Mine (Full tower 1.0). I'll take a pic of Full tower 2.0's Zalman green when it gets here.









Old Asus mobo with my Gigabyte copper cooler on it:


----------



## Obakemono

Bump


----------



## ChrisB17

Yea I am not sure why this isn't stickied yet. The intel one is. No love for AMD?


----------



## madswimmer

i like that old gigabyte cooler


----------



## ku4jb

Here is a Sunbeam 120 in an old Frankenstein'd FK603 case


----------



## ChrisB17

12
3


----------



## smash_mouth01

Here's my effort







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yeah, Sharkoons are the ones with dimples.

Also, my picture:










Does having the heatsink sandwiched between 2 fans help cool? I only have one infront of mine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sterik01* 
Does having the heatsink sandwiched between 2 fans help cool? I only have one infront of mine.

That's called a Push/Pull setup.

And yes, depends on the heatsink. But generally, it does help.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riccie* 
...my amd air cooling system...nice quiet...










Very nice...how's the temps with the Accelero?


----------



## Riccie

ATI 4890 + AC Accelero + Sharkoon Fan 1030rpm

idle: 40c
load (FurMark): 71c


----------



## Kokin

Here's my AMD rig:

2x Yate Loon 90CFM with the Scythe Mugen 2 in an Antec 902 Tower

Rest of my components are in my siggy.


----------



## DesertPunk

Bump

Give us sticky! Or give us death!

Waiting new San Aces then will post my pics


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertPunk* 
Bump

Give us sticky! Or give us death!

Waiting new San Aces then will post my pics

I think the mods dont like AMD users or something lol. They gave the intel one a sticky. WTH


----------



## void

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I think the mods dont like AMD users or something lol. They gave the intel one a sticky. WTH









Why not just have a "Air Cooled Gallery" for everyone!?


----------



## myuusmeow

Excuse the terrible wiring/dust. This is a cheap Rosewill RCX-Z940-SL. I get great temps, 30c idle, 50c load, and it stays so quiet too. I can't hear it over my other fans.

edit: reapplied thermal paste+ moved everything to an Antec 300, now I get about 26c idle, 48c doing Prime95.

Not bad for a cheap cooler and a 675MHz oc.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *void* 
Why not just have a "Air Cooled Gallery" for everyone!?









Meh. Thats like saying "why not have 1 flag for all of us" I just doesn't work.


----------



## DesertPunk

Bump


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Here's mine, Just want to share ..









--








--








--








--








--


----------



## Nuginu

Sig Rig

There was 1 mod done to this case for more airflow. I replaced the top stoarage thing with a fan. You mite see it.


----------



## ablearcher

My Air Cooling


----------



## YangerD

I'll have to get a shot of my set up and post here soon.


----------



## ltbob

Delete :3


----------



## Metonymy




----------



## jonnyrockets

Attachment 163679
Attachment 163680


----------



## Zhany

Here is My system Phenom II X4 945 for now going to eventually get the 6 core









The bottom fan on the heat sink in the picture it looks like its touching the video card when in reality there is a good amount of space.


----------



## PuffMaN

server with zalman 9600


sig rig:


and what i did to it


----------



## godofdeath




----------



## Firehawk2010

My ongoing build


----------



## Firehawk2010

My other pc its an Antec 900 with a little mod for the cables


----------



## cold_fusion

best picture from my own gallery....
case haf 932


----------



## ChrisB17

Yay we finally got stickied.


----------



## void

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Yay we finally got stickied.


Congrats, AMD user deserve it


----------



## [CyGnus]

VenX with 2 Ulta Kazes 2k Rpm:


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
VenX with 2 Ulta Kazes 2k Rpm:











Nice, nice.







Guess I'll have to post here when I wake up. Just wandered across the thread because you posted Cygnus.


----------



## [CyGnus]

hehehe feel free to do so


----------



## AMOCO

here is my cooling:


----------



## Argosy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
My Air Cooling


















4 CPUs???

do want...


----------



## reisya




----------



## Make my day




----------



## sequencius




----------



## Citra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
beware the v1(cause its awful)









I see you have 2 SLI Bridges on your video cards. Do you get better performance?


----------



## reisya

*updated*

Phenom II X4 955BE 3,875Ghz + GTX460 as Physx


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reisya* 
*updated*

Phenom II X4 955BE 3,875Ghz + GTX460 as Physx











is it me or is that heatsink crooked?


----------



## reisya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
is it me or is that heatsink crooked?

fin or application the hsf that you mean crooked ?


----------



## stimr2

Nothing pretty. Hopefully, sometime 2011 I'll be able to do a new build. Maybe something nicer and not just upgrading parts piece by piece. This case has housed my Athlon 64 4000+ , Phenom X3 8650, and now the Phenom II X4 940.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reisya* 
fin or application the hsf that you mean crooked ?

He probably doesn't see that the shadows of the fins (top left/bottom right) give it a "crooked" look.


----------



## GAMERIG

These are MY AM3! top- HAF922 & bottom- Elite 341


----------



## Kahbrohn

******* Air Cooled rig?










On a more serious note now... I will be swapping out my Mugen 2 for a Tt Frio. I'll take some pix and try to post some before and after temps for reference purposes.


----------



## Gerik

heres mine w/ 260 SLi then i switch to 470


----------



## AMOCO

here is mine:


----------



## Atomfix

There maybe other thread's out there that allow's you to post picture's of your rigs.

But I wanted to make an Offical AMD one









So get posting! Let's see em rigs boyo!

pics pics pics!!!


----------



## JY

my build should be complete tomorrow so ill post then!


----------



## luckypunk

You cant really see the cpu that well


----------



## luckypunk

edit- sorry for double post


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jy360*


my build should be complete tomorrow so ill post then!


Can't wait to see! hehe


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*



























You cant really see the cpu that well










Nice, Is that the Zalman cooler?


----------



## jbalsa2

My former rig


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbalsa2*


My former rig




















Nice heater in the background, Does it make toast also







hehe

Anyway's Is that the Antec 600 case? I have one of those in my shed









It's currently on eBay


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;11961641*
> My former rig


Nice looking Antec 600, how was the cable management?


----------



## motoray




----------



## Atomfix

ooooo That is such a nice 6970! I could marry the bloody thing! lol


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11961860*
> ooooo That is such a nice 6970! I could marry the bloody thing! lol


your telling me lol. just wait it will be under water next week.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray;11961886*
> your telling me lol. just wait it will be under water next week.










!!!

!!!!!!!! *Faints" !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give me the stock cooler!!! must put it on my 6870!!! lol


----------



## jbalsa2

Cable management was half decent with a few hours of work.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbalsa2;11961967*
> Cable management was half decent with a few hours of work.


Fair play, That is decent amount of hours put into all that cable management. Lan Party people would love you!

*Then you go mad when you need to upgrade







haha*


----------



## Sodalink

Reserved.

I need to clean my PC a bit before I take pics


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink;11962026*
> Reserved.
> 
> I need to clean my PC a bit before I take pics


haha! A bit like cleaning your house before guest's arrive









Get a vacume and suck the dust out?


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11962049*
> haha! A bit like cleaning your house before guest's arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a vacume and suck the dust out?


You can't use a vacuum my friend









You use a can of compressed air for such a thing =P

PS I'll post mine up after blowing the dust out =D


----------



## RonB94GT

Needs a little cleaning.










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Liselotte




----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liselotte*


~snip~


Lol I like the way you've propped up your radiator!


----------



## Trogdor

My sig rig in my modded Banchetto 101


----------



## Trogdor

OH NOES double post!

BTW you can vacuum out your PC, just be grounded and don't touch anything.


----------



## lollingtonbear

my old computer, rocking 939 like a boss [2005-2009]









my sig rig [2009-present]









this is an am3 computer built from spare and second hand parts. It was orignaly for a firend, by they didnt need it in the end.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


OH NOES double post!

BTW you can vacuum out your PC, just be grounded and don't touch anything.


Leave the power socket in the computer in, and make sure the wall socket is turned off, and that will keep the computer grounded 100%. Also, the vaccume should be grounded anyway because it's plugged in directly to the wall socket


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomfix*


Nice, Is that the Zalman cooler?


yes, its a cnps9700, man i love it







saving up for h70 though


----------



## CCast88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liselotte*












Overkill on the radiators dont you think...


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CCast88*


Overkill on the radiators dont you think...


Can that can be called overkill? He's got a 5970 and a CPU with 1.52v running through it ..


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Can that can be called overkill? He's got a 5970 and a CPU with 1.52v running through it ..


Too me, that is *** on the beach compare to my CoolIT Vantage lol, my tiny little 120MM radiator has to deal with my 1.52V overvolt


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomfix*


Too me, that is *** on the beach compare to my CoolIT Vantage lol, my tiny little 120MM radiator has to deal with my 1.52V overvolt










Aha! Poor little CoolIT!









Its crazy how much more voltage you need for going over 4GHz. I mean, I managed 4.0 on my 1090T with 1.46v, but getting that to 4.3 too 1.54v


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Aha! Poor little CoolIT!









Its crazy how much more voltage you need for going over 4GHz. I mean, I managed 4.0 on my 1090T with 1.46v, but getting that to 4.3 too 1.54v










xD my 1055T went to 1.66V once when i enabled turbo core with my 4.27GHz OC. i switched turbo to 4.5GHz which resulted of my VCore going to 1.66V







hahaha! poor little CPU brain, hope i didn't fry you


----------



## Moparman

Here is my AMD/SLI setup.
MSI NF980-G65
2 8800GTS
[email protected] 4.25


----------



## karmuhhhh

My system is currently in the hospital. One of my cards broke and is currently in RMA state, while I have two fans broken, one of which is for my rad









But here she is:


















SSD's hiding in the back:


----------



## 8ight

Alright lemme give them Intel boys somethin' to drool over!










I'm just benching and had the case open today with only my 480, I'm gonna chop my case up for cable management but I have to buy some more metal cut-off wheels for my Dremel first.


----------



## IOSEFINI

here is mine


----------



## PCnooob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh;11963549*
> My system is currently in the hospital. One of my cards broke and is currently in RMA state, while I have two fans broken, one of which is for my rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD's hiding in the back:


+ rep for the ssd rig and cable management. Mines a mess since I'm waiting till a new motherboard to put in the work.


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;11964147*
> here is mine


ive got to ask, whats with the aluminum foil?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;11964424*
> ive got to ask, whats with the aluminum foil?


chiller's reservoir - insulation


----------



## tsm106

Here's my very messy but well endowed drive wise htpc/server. It's usually hidden behind a big sub.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11963400*
> xD my 1055T went to 1.66V once when i enabled turbo core with my 4.27GHz OC. i switched turbo to 4.5GHz which resulted of my VCore going to 1.66V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha! poor little CPU brain, hope i didn't fry you


I once accidentally activated 1.675V across all cores on my x6...
Survived to this day


----------



## Lostcase

This is a work in progress build. My office isn't ready yet, so I decided to throw some picnic yogi bear style table clothe on a table and slapped my HAF X Beast there temporarily.

My cable management will improve, no worries.









































Sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## mekaw

wish I can cover up the bottom where cables access the back of the case.


----------



## sendblink23

Reserved. need to borrow a cam from a friend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;11964708*
> This is a work in progress build. My office isn't ready yet, so I decided to throw some picnic yogi bear style table clothe on a table and slapped my *HAF X Beast* there temporarily.
> 
> *My cable management will improve, no worries.*
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pics.


Beast of a case for the poor cable management








Yogi bear style table cloth makes everything better


----------



## Lostcase

because sendblink23 made me feel bad:









































better? =0)


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;11965889*
> because sendblink23 made me feel bad:
> 
> better? =0)


Now definitely that is 100x better.. it sure kicks butt!
I bow down to you









rep + you deserve it


----------



## ikem

specs below.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;11964571*
> Here's my very messy but well endowed drive wise htpc/server. It's usually hidden behind a big sub.


Seriously! how many hardrive's you using and what on earth do you need them all for? lol


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;11964623*
> I once accidentally activated 1.675V across all cores on my x6...
> Survived to this day


the 1055T are tuff little bugger's they can run 1.55V all day long with good cooling of course... And still get like 2-3 years out of it, maybe more


----------



## un-nefer

I count 20 - must have a lot of ghey midget porn


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;11966395*
> specs below.


look's like bloody blackpool with everything lit up like a christmas tree. But I LIKE!!!


----------



## el gappo

V8 coolers are just awesome on amd


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11968338*
> V8 coolers are just awesome on amd


Fair play they are, but i had to replace mine for a CoolIT Vantage A.L.C because my 1055T was getting way to hot 66C at 1.55V+


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11966317*
> Now definitely that is 100x better.. it sure kicks butt!
> I bow down to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep + you deserve it


aww shucks, thanks homie.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11968338*
> V8 coolers are just awesome on amd


I definitely agree.


----------



## Atomfix

Hmm, I kinda like the V10 as well. but it's huge!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09









By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09









By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01-09









By blkdoutgsxr at 2011-01


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## martyr187




----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11968347*
> Fair play they are, but i had to replace mine for a CoolIT Vantage A.L.C because my 1055T was getting way to hot 66C at 1.55V+


Shouldn't be giving it more than 1.475 anyway on thuban









Some sweet rigs
















My nice dusty rig and windowledge 'o' AMD. Can't be bothered cleaning the insulation never mine the dust




































That's probably near half of the cpu's


----------



## JCG

Here's mine:










Couldn't get a better picture, I have a crappy camera


----------



## un-nefer

Here's mine - I'll open the lid this weekend


















...when complete


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;11968700*
> Here's mine - I'll open the lid this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...when complete


I luled quiet hard!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11968666*
> Shouldn't be giving it more than 1.475 anyway on thuban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sweet rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nice dusty rig and windowledge 'o' AMD. Can't be bothered cleaning the insulation never mine the dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably near half of the cpu's


Woot! Crank that voltage up boyo! Thubans can handle 1.55V just fine with flying heavens







just keep that temp under 62C under full load


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11968746*
> Woot! Crank that voltage up boyo! Thubans can handle 1.55V just fine with flying heavens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just keep that temp under 62C under full load


No they can't, this is not deneb







LOK K process so Run over 1.475 if you wanna degrade it.

I wanna see what's in that box


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11968786*
> No they can't, this is not deneb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOK K process so Run over 1.475 if you wanna degrade it.
> 
> I wanna see what's in that box


Of course it is xD, Thuban chips are major heat generators, but if the CPU temp is kept under 60C, Your safe







I could get at least 1-2 years out of my 1055T Possibly more lol


----------



## el gappo

OK sure, you do that


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11968812*
> OK sure, you do that


Read up review's You will notice plenty of people are running 1.5V+ just fine xD


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11968828*
> Read up review's You will notice plenty of people are running 1.5V+ just fine xD


Yeah, it runs fine, but I don't think it'll last long with that kind of voltage going through it. Even if the temperatures are low, higher voltage means the chip degrades faster ..


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;11968864*
> Yeah, it runs fine, but I don't think it'll last long with that kind of voltage going through it. Even if the temperatures are low, higher voltage means the chip degrades faster ..


Indeed it does, I have mine down to 4200MHz again @ 1.5V, no BSOD's yet


----------



## twich12

just a little nerd pron for now








a little more








and the money shot


----------



## EVILNOK

Heres mine. I put it together around the end of October and have upgraded bits like the graphics card as I got the $$. All I have left to do is get a SATA CD/DVD burner and get rid of that unsightly IDE cable:


----------



## JCG

Nice system there, twich12.
How's your Scythe fan controller doing?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11968316*
> Seriously! how many hardrive's you using and what on earth do you need them all for? lol


12 on the bottom in RAID6, and 8 up top. 6 of the 8 are in a backup set.

As for there use? To hold data, lots of it. I may have a hoarding habit... I dunno.


----------



## PCnooob

Oil cap lookin thing changes colors. I wish it had an option to scroll through them all.


----------



## Badwrench

Here's my setup: (bad photo I know. Cell phone in a dark room = crappy pic, but you get the idea.)



























On a side note: Anyone know what the largest/best budget cooler is that will fit in my tiny case? I had purchased a V8, but it didn't even come close. about 3/4" too tall. Was looking at this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233040 then adding a second fan for a push/pull setup. I want to take my clock further.


----------



## Citra

AMD Cooler was dissapointing, it is now a Cooler Master 212+


----------



## BlackHoleSon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBSzjoenQ1I[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Hawk777th

I dont dare post mine in the case its in looks like a tentacle attack of bad wires.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;11974711*
> I dont dare post mine in the case its in looks like a tentacle attack of bad wires.


Just post pics, I want to see how well your MB deals with SLI.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11974500*
> Here's my setup: (bad photo I know. Cell phone in a dark room = crappy pic, but you get the idea.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note: Anyone know what the largest/best budget cooler is that will fit in my tiny case? I had purchased a V8, but it didn't even come close. about 3/4" too tall. Was looking at this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233040 then adding a second fan for a push/pull setup. I want to take my clock further.


0_o!!! Is your RAM configuration even in Dual-Channel? Look's like your running them in Single-Channel there


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11974863*
> 0_o!!! Is your RAM configuration even in Dual-Channel? Look's like your running them in Single-Channel there


Nope, I'm good. Dual channel.


----------



## twich12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;11970965*
> Nice system there, twich12.
> How's your Scythe fan controller doing?


good, i love it! the only problem is that it can only handle 1 fan per channel (something like 10w)


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11968742*
> I luled quiet hard!


lol it's serious business


----------



## smash_mouth01

G'day from Australia, and this is my girl.

This is my hovel.










My stickers on my rig.










This above all is my favorite.










Here is a pic inside, might I add that the PC is switched on.










Now in Australia we have the Big Pineapple, the Big Banana, The Big Crab, The Big Lobster, The Big Merino, The Big Murray Cod, The Big Prawn and many more and now.







........The Big Ass Bush Fly and yes my finger is only an inch or so away from it.










I didn't want to get too close just in case it sucked my blood dry, just proof nearly everything is "BIGGER" in Australia....LOL.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;11977600*
> 
> I didn't want to get too close just in case it sucked my blood dry, just proof nearly everything is "BIGGER" in Australia....LOL.


Except penises.


----------



## smash_mouth01

lol, speak for your self mate. My missus doen't call me the Italian Stallion for nothing.

With Denmark (7.59") in no 1. then 2. "Italy (part ME)(7.44") 2. then Sweden(7.44" equal second), 3. Australia (7.41"), 3. Netherlands (7.41").
Study results HERE
But no mention of America.................hmmmmmmm














inadequate much lol.

We also have the most deadly snake the Taipan.

We also have 4 of the most deadly spiders in the world.

1 Red back (I see these every day)
2 the Funnel Web
4 The Brown Recluse
5 the Black Widow (Which you guys have also)

A list of the top ten most deadly Australian Animals
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Australian Fauna.Com*
> 
> Australia's Top Ten Dangerous Animals
> 
> Australia definately has its fair share of some of the world's most painful and poisonous creatures. We have deadly spiders, and of the top ten most deadliest snakes of the world, Australia has six on the list. Did you know even our humble platypus produces one of the most excruciating venoms known?
> 
> Below we have listed Australia's top ten dangerous creatures, of what we believe to be Australia's top ten dangerous animals.
> 
> 1. The Box Jellyfish
> 
> 2. Irukandji (A Jellyfish)
> 
> 3. Salt Water Crocodile
> 
> 4. Blue Ring Octopus
> 
> 5. Stone Fish
> 
> 6. Red Back Spider
> 
> 7. Brown Snake
> 
> 8. Tiger Snake
> 
> 9. Great White Shark
> 
> 10. Funnel Web Spider


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twich12;11975896*
> good, i love it! the only problem is that it can only handle 1 fan per channel (something like 10w)


Cool. Mine runs like crap.







I have an 1850rpm Gentle Typhoon which runs at 1650rpm and a 1000rpm Corsair fan at 920rpm, at full throttle. If I slow down the Gentle Typhoon to around 1440rpm, the Corsair fan's rpm at full throttle increases to 970.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;11980667*
> lol, speak for your self mate. My missus doen't call me the Italian Stallion for nothing.
> 
> With Denmark (7.59") in no 1. then 2. "Italy (part ME)(7.44") 2. then Sweden(7.44" equal second), 3. Australia (7.41"), 3. Netherlands (7.41").
> Study results HERE
> But no mention of America.................hmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inadequate much lol.
> 
> We also have the most deadly snake the Taipan.
> 
> We also have 4 of the most deadly spiders in the world.
> 
> 1 Red back (I see these every day)
> 2 the Funnel Web
> 4 The Brown Recluse
> 5 the Black Widow (Which you guys have also)
> 
> A list of the top ten most deadly Australian Animals


I thought the Black Mamba was considered the most deadly? Or is that the most venomous?

US also has Brown Recluse.

Sorry to bring this OT.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;11981004*
> I thought the Black Mamba was considered the most deadly? Or is that the most venomous?
> 
> US also has Brown Recluse.
> 
> Sorry to bring this OT.


Yeah some creature double up (countries that is). The Red Back I remember getting one on me whilst getting mail out of the mail box. But as long as you don't freak out then your good.









They get to about the size of a quarter (20 cent piece). Or a better comparison is the Black Widow.

The spiders that I am trying to get are as follows are:

The Victorian Funnel Web, which is near impossible to find.










The Bird eating Spider.










St Andrews Cross.










Back on topic, damn there is some very nice builds out there, go AMD.


----------



## Mako0312

**** spiders. I hate those pics you posted. hahaha. I'm thinking of doing a AMD build for my girlfriend. This has given me lots of ideas.


----------



## brl3git

Well here goes


----------



## SirEsahc

My soon to be 4 year old baby. She needs a bath soon.

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;11974500*
> Here's my setup: (bad photo I know. Cell phone in a dark room = crappy pic, but you get the idea.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note: Anyone know what the largest/best budget cooler is that will fit in my tiny case? I had purchased a V8, but it didn't even come close. about 3/4" too tall. Was looking at this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233040 then adding a second fan for a push/pull setup. I want to take my clock further.


That HS rocks!


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirEsahc;11981269*
> My soon to be 4 year old baby. She needs a bath soon.


Bahahahahaha! Awesome!

+1 REP for 4 years like that.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brl3git;11981264*
> Well here goes


Love the white, that looks great.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;11981256*
> **** spiders. I hate those pics you posted. hahaha. I'm thinking of doing a AMD build for my girlfriend. This has given me lots of ideas.


Well AMD is going to offer the best bang for buck, what will she be using it for?


----------



## twich12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;11980951*
> Cool. Mine runs like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an 1850rpm Gentle Typhoon which runs at 1650rpm and a 1000rpm Corsair fan at 920rpm, at full throttle. If I slow down the Gentle Typhoon to around 1440rpm, the Corsair fan's rpm at full throttle increases to 970.


i have 3 coolermaster r4's (sickle flow) that i can get up to about 1850/1900 rpms and 1 140mm NB pk3 that i can also just about max (can controllers usually dont go all the way to the top)


----------



## Ballz0r84

Ugh

Ok...



























i know..need to upgrade..March..sweet...March..the closer you come the bigger my smile will be..


----------



## thrasherht

here is my recently changed case. I swapped my setup to a phantom and added 4gb more of ram and a 650watt corsair psu, plus liquid cooling.









cable management?

















































and just for old times sake, the old setup.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirEsahc;11981269*
> My soon to be 4 year old baby. She needs a bath soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That HS rocks!


That's funny, I didn't know anyone else still had one. Mine is actually getting changed out tomorrow for a more efficient one. Don't need to, but this damn OCing bug has bitten me quite hard. Need to go cooler so that I can go higher.


----------



## CloudCR

Here's my sig rig







sorry about the pics i took them with my cell phone camera and my room's lightning is really bad BTW I'm running with 4 gigs of ram cause i had to RMA the other ones to corsair









By cloud0990 at 2011-01-12









By cloud0990 at 2011-01-12

EDit: I'm planning on cutting a couple of holes for cable management but my dremel died last week so I looks like I'll have to wait


----------



## Paper

Here's my sig rig


----------



## Enfluenza

heres an older pic. when i only had one GTX275 and two 8800GTs








ahh the memories....
new pic will come sooon!








EDIT: wow those blower fansinks really pour dust on my desk.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Here is a older picture since I have turned the CPU cooler around
Facing the rear more pictures in the link below Tribal fish


----------



## Snowman1989

sig rig


----------



## Tatakai All

An old pic, will post a more current one as soon as I find my camera.


----------



## Hawk777th

Sorry for the craptastic cell phone pics. I have the Antec wiring disaster lol! If people want better pics feel free to ask.

http://img836.imageshack.us/f/20110113221740890.jpg

http://img69.imageshack.us/f/20110113221710648.jpg


----------



## snot

This is my first build as described in my sig and profile
cell phone camera is all I have I hope this works let me know if it doesn't
the corsair CPU cooler is the top horrible pics I know


----------



## ibfreeekout

Here is mine. Got my Phantom over the holidays as well as the H70 and went to town on it. I plan on opening it back up tomorrow and redoing the management on the back panel though - sometimes gets hard to close it with all the cables bunched as they are XD














































Also very sorry about the quality of the photos. My dad is bringing my actual camera back from home so that I can have it in my dorm for when I do my hardware reviews. Should be getting some nice pics then.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Tatakai all what case is that ? I like the red LOL NM tells self L2Read


----------



## BlueLights

Heres mine =) Took forever to hide all the wires but it was worth it in the end


----------



## Atomfix

My new updated pictures of my rig... + New SSD at the back


----------



## Flux




----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flux;12007890*


Ow...my......







:wth:







:drool:

Awesome man,just awesome.


----------



## PhRe4k

Time to dust


----------



## Badwrench

What happened to this thread - getting it started again.


----------



## ehume

Plitty.


----------



## GAMERIG

AMD is in my heart since born.


----------



## Lostcase

dust away


----------



## Soggysilicon

I really should take some better pictures...


----------



## el gappo

oh my









Keep meaning to do something with this thing.. Never get around to it







Still new...



























That is actually a lion just to demonstrate the size of the thing, think I may mod it and use it as a wardrobe


















Board has seen better days...


----------



## fibre_optics

Reserved for when i can get cable tidying done!


----------



## kyuubi654

Here's my AMD rig.It's nothing special, and true...somewhat old at 2.5 years, but i like it as it is.

















This was my first attempt at a cable clean-up. Too bad i don't have an original pic of how i bought it, but it was somewhat cramped with all the cables in the front and in plane sight.









This was my second attempt, and perhaps also a success? Well, i did manage to stuff almost all the cables behind the case, even though it doesn't offer that much cable access to the back.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Soggysilicon im not a fan of white but that's very sexy great work pictures are just fine


----------



## Spicy61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuubi654;12257820*
> Here's my AMD rig.It's nothing special, and true...somewhat old at 2.5 years, but i like it as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at a cable clean-up. Too bad i don't have an original pic of how i bought it, but it was somewhat cramped with all the cables in the front and in plane sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second attempt, and perhaps also a success? Well, i did manage to stuff almost all the cables behind the case, even though it doesn't offer that much cable access to the back.


do they sell squiggly cables like that or did you do it yourself?


----------



## flaviz

Always updating stuff.


----------



## ltg2227

My first build!


----------



## Canis-X

Here's mine. I hit 5Ghz with it last week



























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636323

...all of the photos


----------



## Firehawk2010

Hi here's mine


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicy61;12288825*
> do they sell squiggly cables like that or did you do it yourself?


Easy to do, take a marker and wrap the Sata cable around. Looks nice and fast.


----------



## Hatakescreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;11981186*
> Yeah some creature double up (countries that is). The Red Back I remember getting one on me whilst getting mail out of the mail box. But as long as you don't freak out then your good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get to about the size of a quarter (20 cent piece). Or a better comparison is the Black Widow.
> 
> The spiders that I am trying to get are as follows are:
> 
> The Victorian Funnel Web, which is near impossible to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bird eating Spider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Andrews Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, damn there is some very nice builds out there, go AMD.


dare you to lick it, if it bites i want pics!


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mekaw;11964778*
> wish I can cover up the bottom where cables access the back of the case.


you can 5 min some cardboard and paint and bam got the idea yesterday and started tinkering
before








after









oh and this is my sig rig,sorry for crappy pics cellphone is all i got


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk2010;12294688*
> Hi here's mine


Thats a beautifull looking rig. nice attention to detail!!!!!


----------



## 1nst1nct1ve

So much water... everywhere








I must add some air










































lolramclearance


----------



## thrasherht

Water all the way.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon;12256422*
> I really should take some better pictures...


Love the white. Got a classic '70s sci-fi feel to it.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk2010;12294688*
> Hi here's mine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nst1nct1ve;12299081*


Looks very neat and tidy.
Good work guys!


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;11980667*
> We also have the most deadly snake the Taipan.
> 
> We also have 4 of the most deadly spiders in the world.
> 
> A list of the top ten most deadly Australian Animals


"The second confusing thing about Australia are the animals. They can be divided into three categories: Poisonous, Odd, and Sheep.
It is true that of the 10 most poisonous arachnids on the planet, Australia has 9 of them. Actually, it would be more accurate to say that of the 9 most poisonous arachnids, Australia has all of them. However, there are curiously few snakes, possibly because the spiders have killed them all. "
"See Also: "Deserts: How to die in them", "The Stick: Second most useful thing ever" and "Poisonous and Venomous arachnids, insects, animals, trees, shrubs, fish and sheep of Australia, volumes 1-42"

- Douglas Adams


----------



## kyuubi654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicy61;12288825*
> do they sell squiggly cables like that or did you do it yourself?


I've had them from the very beginning Spicy61. Not really sure where from, but they were there







and they were pretty "stable" cause i had to keep them under tension until they got a bit longer.


----------



## NG_Navarro

Just want to share my AMD built rig


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Here is my current rig about to be sold off and another one build


----------



## jjsoviet




----------



## Goss

Thermaltake Armor Case (Steel)
ULTRA LSP 750 PWR Supply
Asus M4A79T Deluxe MB
AMD Phenom II X4 965 OC'd w/Turbov @ 3570 MHz
Corsair H50 CPU cooler Push/Pull fan setup
4 Gigs RAM 2X2 G Skill Rip Jaws DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24
Saphire HD 5750 OC'd w/CCC GPU CLK 825MHz, MEM CLK 1250MHZ
ACER H233H Monitor
Windows XP Home
OC'd CPU to 4047 02/02/11


----------



## kcuestag

Here's my latest AMD Build I had (X6 1055T + Crosshair IV Formula + HD5970 + GTX460 + 4Gb RAM + HAF 932 and then Raven RB02B-W):





What's ur thoughts?

I must admit I do miss a bit my HAF 932, but I'm VERY happy with this Raven









@Goss We have same monitor!!! check it:







Thoughts? like it?


----------



## fibre_optics

Well, here is my sig rig.


----------



## wooly

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Doom

This is my little Ghetto blaster, mini tower ATM, thinking I need more room







.


----------



## ttaylor0024

My case has bad cable management... Combine that with short PSU cables and your screwed... haha


----------



## full_force1986

Here is mine.
in process of upgrading components.
GPU - MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II
Corsair H70 for water cooling
Better PSU not sure what yet.


----------



## LiFTed

- CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
- RAM: 8GB DDR3 (G.Skill) @ 1333 MHz, 9-9-9-24
- GPU: 2x GIGABYTE NV460-OC's (GTX460's) in SLI
- OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
- Storage: 2 x 500GB HDD's
- PSU: Corsair TX850W
- Motherboard: GIGABYTE 890FXA-UD5

- Cooling: Corsair H70, 3 x 12cm SickleFlows, RAM DIMM Fan


----------



## nate302

I call it Das Beast. It's my sig rig.









Edit: The 2x 6970's need to make haste and arrive!


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate302;12449463*
> I call it Das Beast. It's my sig rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The 2x 6970's need to make haste and arrive!
> 
> Nice post on the "Post your AMD rigs (Pictures)" Thread....


----------



## xd_1771

Why does a painfully large amount of PCs here have all generic DDR3 RAM








Especially those pairing generic RAM with the 1055T, aka destroying your overclocking ability


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Because people (unlike me) did not listen to your rants (logical thinking) about RAM before ordering their parts


----------



## Doom

Well this is my Sig Rig, I guess it will keep Xd happy its not generic ram, it's not DDR3 and it's not even an X6.

I think the next thing is a new and bigger case.


----------



## Blaze051806

My setup


----------



## trulsrohk

Some of you have inspired me to clean-up my wiring, so i will have to re-do these shots in a bit.

Joining my other white case brethren


----------



## PhilWrir

Ill take a picture tomorrow and stick it here.
Its not a special setup by any means, and its cluttered because I have no room on my desk, but I love it anyway.


----------



## mwl5apv

well nobody here has posted this guy yet so here is my CM Hyper N520 :-D


----------



## AMDlover

This is my RIG!Hope you like


----------



## Kryton

Here's a little something I have setup and it's different than most you'll see in this thread.
Asus A7M 266-D currently running a pair of XP-M 2800's and Volcano 11's for cooling.

View attachment 196500


----------



## The Spectator

Here's my first AMD build, also my first mod










































EDIT: The laptop you can see in a couple of the pictures is also rocking an AMD chip


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## Atomfix

BIG Bump!


----------



## CHez

My HAF 922 with:
AMD Phenom II X6 [email protected]
XFX HD 5770 with Scythe Setsugen 2 cooler
cable management in progress


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns;12457268*










Sweet


----------



## Hanjin




----------



## gcampton

Mines a cheap POS. But it's OK, pretty much my first build/PC buying new stuff from a store, minus the case. Every other PC I've built/had has been using spare/free parts from friends and family looting their workplaces. PS. Case too small for the V8 obviously, so the 'no side panel' is a permanent fixture until I get a new case. Also cable management is bad, but that's because I blew up the last PSU from the Crossfire config, so when I bought that PSU, I couldn't be bothered pulling everything apart. I simply ripped out the old PSU and plugged in the new one.


----------



## koven

mm buffy


----------



## reflex99

Real men don't use cases (or resize pictures):


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12517564*
> Real men don't use cases (or resize pictures):


Damn straight







That's for intel users


----------



## Lithiumdiver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12517564*
> Real men don't use cases (or resize pictures):


I can dig that man, looks pretty badass.


----------



## reflex99

I use intel on occasion. Hence the i7 sticker on my bench









btw, sigged that


----------



## el gappo

Dammit. 2nd time this week


----------



## reflex99

The intel or the sigged?


----------



## gorb

Crappy picture and crappy cable management


----------



## RealEyes

AMD Phenom II X4 20BE (stock speeds for now)
Gigabyte GA-890XA-UD3
Gigabyte HD 5770
4GB Mushkin Enhanced DDR3 @ 1333Mhz
550W OCZ Fatal1ty PSU
DVD-R/RW+
320GB WD Blue Caviar
Tuniq Tower (as you can see)
Dual Booting Windows 7 Ultimate & Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat
Not much else!



















I'm about to start messing with different OCs but I'm still reading up about RAM and the IMC and CPU-NB and all that ish before I do anything else. I'm just happy with my stable unlock!


----------



## iSin

Excuse the camera quality. My computer is also getting blown out tomorrow with my air compressor.










Okay, Ive blown her out. She's clean as hell anything else that looks dusty is just pure poor camera quality of a crappy old creative web-cam.


----------



## matt1898

This is my rig currently. Next step is to get either a GTX460, or HD 6850. A new DVD burner, and a 2tb HDD. I'll post a better interior shot once I do some cable management.

I'm trying to keep a consistent "blue" theme going...I love blue in my pc....hehe...























And i can't seem to load the 2nd pic.....


----------



## reflex99

specs in sig


----------



## Arris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;10696305*


That's a sick *ss pc, man.


----------



## koekmeister

Here is my rig, it's not finished yet.
But Rome was not build in one day
so does my rig haha


----------



## sirsaechao

Corsair A70 w/ Corsair push & pull fan mounted horizontally with Zigmatek Crossbow...had to move the side intake fan to the outside:


----------



## jjsoviet

New pics.


----------



## el gappo




----------



## luchog

el gappo;12609532[IMG alt="2whniux.jpg" said:


> http://i53.tinypic.com/2whniux.jpg[/IMG]


WTH is that frost-covered thing? Obviously it's some sort of cooling apparatus; but that's about as much as I can tell from here.


----------



## el gappo

Yup, liquid nitrogen in prototype ln2 pot


----------



## Atomfix

Bump


----------



## Darksoul844

Before:








After:








Before:








After:


----------



## FLCLimax

my previous build - unlocked X2 550 BE, 4GB A-DATA 1600mhz, 1TB Cavar blue+1TB caviar green, 2x sapphire 5770, antec truepower 750, thermaltake element g, cooler master hyper n 520.










my current computer


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;12611431*
> Yup, liquid nitrogen in prototype ln2 pot


Nice!









How do you keep the frost from melting all over your electronics? Do you have construction pics available, or is that proprietary information?


----------



## Soul.

Heres my rig! I started off with this initially:










Sleeved it all, and cut some holes in the mobo tray for cables, and ended up with this!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;12674698*
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep the frost from melting all over your electronics? Do you have construction pics available, or is that proprietary information?


Oh nooo can't show you that







Top secret for now. Coming to a forum near you soon tho









The frost is in no danger of melting while that pots full. -196 on the other side of the insulation so it stays nice and icy.


----------



## jach11

^ You should clean all that dust from the cpu cooler!


----------



## Soul.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;12674775*
> ^ You should clean all that dust from the cpu cooler!


Haha, yeah I'll clean it out eventually when I have a free weekend and can get some good pics without any dust lol


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Really thinking about painting the inside of my case black...
It might just have to wait until I upgrade my mobo. Not thrilled about the idea of stripping it all down.

Shoulda just painted it when I first got the case.


----------



## rubicsphere

My favorite pics of my sig rig:


----------



## matt1898

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12392893*
> Here's my latest AMD Build I had (X6 1055T + Crosshair IV Formula + HD5970 + GTX460 + 4Gb RAM + HAF 932 and then Raven RB02B-W):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's ur thoughts?
> 
> I must admit I do miss a bit my HAF 932, but I'm VERY happy with this Raven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Goss We have same monitor!!! check it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? like it?


My thoughts?? Your avatar is just plain HOT.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere;12675338*
> My favorite pics of my sig rig:
> *snip* x3


Very sexy


----------



## robbo2

http://imgur.com/zMIJN


I tried to make this rig nice an dark. Didn't want fancy lighs everywhere.


----------



## Lithiumdiver

Hey i forgot to add that i made a vid of my rig a while back. Check it out if youd like and let me know what you think.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZibPT9SmJ7w[/ame[/URL]]
BTW: Fixed the overheating problem i spoke of in the vid. Also, i know the name of the razer pad is RIGHT THERE when i say i cant remember the name. lol it was a complete fail on my part.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lithiumdiver;12684297*
> Hey i forgot to add that i made a vid of my rig a while back. Check it out if youd like and let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Fixed the overheating problem i spoke of in the vid. Also, i know the name of the razer pad is RIGHT THERE when i say i cant remember the name. lol it was a complete fail on my part.


cloverfield


----------



## el gappo

Looks great


----------



## OolerTheInventor




----------



## WizrdSleevz

Heres mine


----------



## Mattousai

Figured I'd post a pick of my rig.

Nothing special, but does what I need it to


----------



## mastical

Work in progress


----------



## janz3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai;12686531*
> Figured I'd post a pick of my rig.
> 
> Nothing special, but does what I need it to


what are your temps like with the n520?


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janz3n;12686707*
> what are your temps like with the n520?


Running at 3.8GHz my idle is 28 - 30c, load 38-42c.

Not sure about stock









Using MX-2 btw.


----------



## janz3n

whats the ambient temp ? i had no luck with that cooler at all. i hit 56c at stock settings. reseated it about 4 times.


----------



## Mattousai

Ambient is around 26c. It can be a pain to get it installed well







I actually had my wife help me get it right.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janz3n;12686866*
> whats the ambient temp ? i had no luck with that cooler at all. i hit 56c at stock settings. reseated it about 4 times.


Wow, 56c, that's absurdly high, even with stock









I take it you used the back plate that came with it, along with some good TC?

As for install, I had the wife hold the cooler/mobo while I socked it down, tightening opposite corners to get the best contact.


----------



## Ikbosh

My friend says my case is a troll.
Who says you can't fit a 6950 in a mATX Case?


----------



## OolerTheInventor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikbosh*


My friend says my case is a troll.
Who says you can't fit a 6950 in a mATX Case?


OMG the horror!!!! OMG the wires!!!!


----------



## Ikbosh

Ahaha yeah. There's not much I can do. I had a Thermaltake Soprano which was bigger, but no cable management. Then I got the 6950, and it didn't fit in the Soprano. So I had to dig up my old Elite 341.


----------



## Phillychuck

Not much to say, my house is crazy with dust so I've been trying to keep filters on all the fans, my GF thought I was turning freaky on her when I asked her to buy me some pantyhose (to use as a fan filter).


----------



## AcesHigh007




----------



## silis

Here are my 2 amd's other one is m2n32-sli deluxe, movie watching etc, with gtx 460 ddr2 800mhz 4gb cl5 (waiting for new processor to my main rig so i can change my phenom II 945 to m2n32-sli)


----------



## crunchie

This one is my older rig with a 940BE, DFI DK 790FXB M2RSH, 4 Gb of Gskill memory and an HIS4870 1Gb gpu.










And this one is my sig rig.


----------



## Badwrench

My new (to me) case with all the same old goodies inside. Lian Li PC-65B

Mobo on the removable tray: (yes, I went overboard on the heatsinks)


















Installed:


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OolerTheInventor*


OMG the horror!!!! OMG the wires!!!!


trololololol!


----------



## ciceu4

This is my rig.


----------



## Atomfix

Sorry for the terrible image quality, my phone's camera is on it's way out (HTC Desire) Not sure why :/


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Does anyone have issues with the 870 chipset?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*


Does anyone have issues with the 870 chipset?


What do you mean? What's up with them?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomfix*


Sorry for the terrible image quality, my phone's camera is on it's way out (HTC Desire) Not sure why :/




















Keep your phone just for the pictures. Looks like this was taken on the set of a 70s adult film









Oh, and good looking rig. Get to sleeving - too many fan wires just running about.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


Keep your phone just for the pictures. Looks like this was taken on the set of a 70s adult film









Oh, and good looking rig. Get to sleeving - too many fan wires just running about.


Cheers lol, and I will do, I'm upgradeing to a Lian-Li case in a few months, I will sort all my sleeveing etc whatever until then


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

was told that my crossfire set up suffers a 20% loss in performance due to the restrictions of the x16 x4 pcie and coming from a 790 chipset it seems that the x8 x8 set up was a bit better. the board i have is the TA870U3+ by Biostar. It is a great overclocking board but i am getting alot of system freezes not overclocked


----------



## Mudfrog

My HTPC.. Althon II x3 450 / 4GB RAM / 4850 1GB.. Very hard to fit that much stuff and manage cable in a small case like this. It took me about 20 minutes to add a second hard drive









I'll post pics of my gaming rig later.


----------



## StormXLR

BEHOLD THE STORM!


----------



## Ev1l_HAF




----------



## nukem

Here are a few shots of my poor old sig rig.


----------



## Rambleon84

Well here is the only picture I have. This has been my first build and I just finished her up last week. After seeing this thread, it seems I have some work to do
















I will be installing a 5850 this weekend so I will have to spend some time making everything look nice. I'm fairly certain I can hide most of the cables, lots of ideas from seeing this thread.

What are my options for the cables from the front of the tower, like the hd audio and usb, they look way to short to wrap around behind the mobo. Are there any cable extensions I can get for those? Any suggestions would be helpful. I only plan to mildly overclock for now, so i'll have to see what the stock cooler can handle. I wanted to wait for the gpu to get installed before I started toying around with that.


----------



## crunchie

Just clean up the snake pit and she'll look quite nice, especially with a 5850 in there







.


----------



## almighty15

My sig rig, Moved to a unlocked 6950 now though and not the 5850 cross fire that's in the pictures


----------



## KillingTheSilence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF;12752846*
> was told that my crossfire set up suffers a 20% loss in performance due to the restrictions of the x16 x4 pcie and coming from a 790 chipset it seems that the x8 x8 set up was a bit better.


That's roughly accurate.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pcie-geforce-gtx-480-x16-x8-x4,2696-4.html

Will post pics if I can ever find my camera.


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15;12764296*
> My sig rig, Moved to a unlocked 6950 now though and not the 5850 cross fire that's in the pictures


Loving it , looks so freaking sexy!
The cable management is awesome and the liquid cooling is really slick.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys i'll post mine in a day or so


----------



## theghostoftime1978

well i decided to get a few photos posted...


----------



## theghostoftime1978

more pics!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

gotta love cable management lol


----------



## ChronoBodi

here's my neat case:








[/URL]/








[/URL]/








[/URL]/


----------



## HAGNK

will post cable pics when i can, lighting isnt good atm as it is 3am, and im using my ipod


----------



## Jason33w

Please let me know what you think. Specs are my sig-rig! All overclocks are Prime95 / 8 hours stable temps never break 49.5c!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason33w;12773474*
> Please let me know what you think. Specs are my sig-rig! All overclocks are Prime95 / 8 hours stable temps never break 49.5c!


looks awesome, love the white lights and white case :


----------



## Atomfix

Drools......... mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## geazy

Here is mine.


----------



## ryand

Getting a little dated now, needs an update









Yeh, thats an IDE cable lol


----------



## Melty

Bad light + Iphone = Fail


----------



## letsgetiton

Here's my back-up rig.

Phenom II 965 BE


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;12752478*
> My new (to me) case with all the same old goodies inside. Lian Li PC-65B
> 
> Mobo on the removable tray: (yes, I went overboard on the heatsinks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed:


Get some blue fans. Green and blue don't make it.


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHez;12509784*
> Does a dual crossfire bridge improve performace any? My XFX 5770 only has one connector on the top...


No, it does nothing. It's only needed for a 3rd or 4th card. As the second card needs 2 to link to the 3rd card, and so on.


----------



## JE Nightmare

old picture, no longer using that pump... hell, i don't even live in that house anymore but for the most part it looks the same.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *letsgetiton;12786391*
> Get some blue fans. Green and blue don't make it.


Yep. Blue and green should never be seen (together)







.


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12449582*
> Why does a painfully large amount of PCs here have all generic DDR3 RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially those pairing generic RAM with the 1055T, aka destroying your overclocking ability


I'm working from the last post (mine) to the first page and I haven't seen 1 "generic" set of RAM yet.


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk2010;12294688*
> Hi here's mine


Very nice, very clean.


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987;12295400*
> you can 5 min some cardboard and paint and bam got the idea yesterday and started tinkering
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this is my sig rig,sorry for crappy pics cellphone is all i got


Paint that cardboard black and you got it.


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon;12256422*
> I really should take some better pictures...


Damn that's ugly. Looks like battleship gray. Like the Stones said, Paint it Black.


----------



## rfjunkie

Here is my AMD Athlon 640 X4 Built with mostly clearance open box parts from Micro Center.

Kind of a tight squeeze to get all my add on cards in.

Case is a NZXT Gamma


----------



## trivium nate

mine with new 1000 watt psu installed,awaiting 2nd GTX 480


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;12752478*
> My new (to me) case with all the same old goodies inside. Lian Li PC-65B
> 
> Mobo on the removable tray: (yes, I went overboard on the heatsinks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed:


that case is huge, how much bigger is it than mine?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *letsgetiton*


Get some blue fans. Green and blue don't make it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Yep. Blue and green should never be seen (together)







.


I agree with both of you. I only have 120mm fans and this case uses 80mm's. This is what came with it. My new 80mm's are on their way from the egg.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


that case is huge, how much bigger is it than mine?


It's not that big. Looks huge with my mATX mobo and small tower cooler. Its actually the same size as my old CM 310 elite.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## langer1972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liselotte*













Very sweet rig!


----------



## langer1972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*


I really should take some better pictures...




















That is just insane!!!!!!


----------



## langer1972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Here's mine. I hit 5Ghz with it last week



























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636323

...all of the photos


Just asking but how much did your rig cost???And I must say that is a kick ass rig the OC at 5 GHz


----------



## Rian




----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian;12803026*


Nice Rig.


----------



## langer1972

View attachment 201173

View attachment 201174

View attachment 201175

View attachment 201176


----------



## mastical

Where in the H do you get a pirate bay sticker?


----------



## el gappo

Just finished a build for charity.


























Antec Dark Fleet DF-10, very nice cheap case









Seriously lacking in any kind of cable management and I hate bottom mounted psu's but still nice.

Athlon x4, 4gb 1600 ripjaws, 3850x2, cx600 psu and lots of lights


----------



## Atomfix

Bump


----------



## Atomfix

Bump


----------



## FiX

Official is spelt wrong OP


----------



## solar0987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *letsgetiton*


Paint that cardboard black and you got it.


Nah that was just some experimenting i did to hide the wires that come out the power supply








This is what it looks like now


----------



## Redstripe




----------



## SailRabbit




----------



## Atomfix

bump


----------



## begjr2

here is a pic of my current rig
http://i.imgur.com/1iwrx.jpg[/IMG]]
http://i.imgur.com/zqcTF.jpg[/IMG]]
http://i.imgur.com/lifEo.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## philhalo66

not pretty but its mine and im Proud of it


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RabbitGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *begjr2*


here is a pic of my current rig
http://i.imgur.com/1iwrx.jpg[/IMG]]
http://i.imgur.com/zqcTF.jpg[/IMG]]
http://i.imgur.com/lifEo.jpg[/IMG]]


awesome!


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127;6543008*


he..he..he.. took my heatsink....


----------



## theamdman

Setup

Fan<--Shroud<--Fan<--BTF90<--Fan

2.4-2.9 chip doesn't pass 54C on load.


----------



## Atomfix

Bump


----------



## Atomfix

Bump,

no posts


----------



## andrewmd

just finished cleaning up my OLD 939 build








I think it looks pretty neat

I'll post my sig rig up when I'm done organizing all the cables


----------



## Doom

Finished my 2 month long upgrade (too much time spent messing around, not making up my mind and a false start with some Antec fans).

Out: Amd 7750 X2 BE
ATI 4850 CF (one brick)
Cooler Master TX3
Thermaltake M9 (modded)
Cooler master 650W

In: Amd 955 X4 BE
Amd 6870 CF
Cooler master 212+
Cooler master HAF 932
Antec TP 650W

Plus some other fans and swaped out the LED lights for UV cold cathode case lights.
It runs cooler than the older case and I have the room I need for messing with it.


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmd;12936348*
> just finished cleaning up my OLD 939 build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty neat
> 
> I'll post my sig rig up when I'm done organizing all the cables


No School like the old school, loved that socket.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Sig rig, as advertised in meh siggy.


----------



## Warblade31

Here is my set up. I call it the AMD Falcon. I bought the case from best buy its an Antec 602 v2 case. I'm ok with it but I will probably buy a new one soon and I will definitely get a new psu because the cords are driving me nuts. Especially that one in the front.

I have the two fans in the front blowing air into the CPU and then the middle and the two end suck it out. I also have the big boy fan on top taking out the heat too. Overall my temp is at 34 on average and on full load prime95 its at 55. Running on 4.1 GHz Vcore at 1.36.


----------



## Argosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127;6543008*


I love this picture. but what cooler is it???


----------



## Atomfix

Bump


----------



## Johnsen

Here is my setup. I ave ordered an extra 5870 to run in CF with my 5850.


----------



## RJ1D

from intel i moved to AMD. i think i have a picture, i'll post it as soon as i found it.


----------



## DemonRabbit

After examining all of the shiny, mostly watercooled stuff in this thread. I have to post a picture of my sig rig.

Secondhand case, upgrading from my original 2002 stratatech athlon barebones case. I actually have a newer psu than my sig, because I had swapped my psu into my dad's computer to diagnose a stability issue. All case fans are secondhand and at least 5 years old each. Say what you will, this thing plays every game I play, maxed, at 125FPS (when the framerate isn't capped) @ 1280x1024. Might also be a good time to add that I haven't bought a monitor since jan of 2003. All monitors in frame are secondhand.

PS: If anyone can shed some light as to what brand/model my case is, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Here's mine:

The MSI 880GMA-E55 is being replaced with a 890FXA-GD65 due to faulty VRM and bad temp sensors on the E55. The PSU is being replaced with an Antec TruePower New 650W, and as soon as I can sell my old PSU and the HD 5570 video card in there now...I'll purchase a HD 6850.


----------



## Motive

Finally took some pictures of my tower, be gentle on my shoddy wiring.


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR;13035710*
> Here's mine:


nice mods man









Here's mine. Will be going back to a normal size case this summer, this case gets too hot lol.


----------



## Sarge198

Here is my computer:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DarthBaiter

Here's my sig rig.










Been a AMD fan since my first rig.









All three rigs are Athlon II x4.









Athlon 64 4000+









Phenom II x2

*I have two rigs that are Intel and those were reluctant builds due to the fact that my CCTV boards wouldn't work with AMDs.


----------



## papple

My setup for now till I get my case, lulz.



































Don't mind the messy wires, getting a whole new desk soon.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sarge198;13039503*
> Here is my computer:


Nice looking rig.

Noticed you're another M4N98TD user. If you're interested, check out the club link in my sig. We could use more people interested in sharing info on overclocking on this board.


----------



## farcodev

Time to post mine when i built it some weeks ago

w/ only 8gb and the 6970 + gts 240:









The cable management, now there's a SSD too, lost behind these cables

















This HAF-X really rocks, the best case i had since i began to use computers !


----------



## mastertrixter

Mine


----------



## Badwrench

Just finished changing out my GTS 250 for a 6850. Added a slot cooler and upped the cfm on my 80mm fans - 2 more new 45cfm units are on their way to replace the 32 cfm intakes.


----------



## XxRZxX

More posts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lithiumdiver

So....early apology and awaiting correction if im wrong, but i was told that if a thread has gone way past my main post i can say "Bump" to bring attention back to it for a moment?
I really dont know. lol


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lithiumdiver*


So....early apology and awaiting correction if im wrong, but i was told that if a thread has gone way past my main post i can say "Bump" to bring attention back to it for a moment?
I really dont know. lol


Bump is more used in the situation of your thread hasn't had attention for a day or more, so you post bump to make it appear on the recent thread listing to get people to see it.

If you want people to be more on topic, just post something saying. please get back OT guys.


----------



## Lithiumdiver

Got it. Thanks man.


----------



## Tator Tot

Zerotherm BTF95 or BT90


----------



## linkin93

I'd post photo's but photobucket is down


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13106845*
> I'd post photo's but photobucket is down


Fine for me, get to posting!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Ran out of Dust-off


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;13133941*
> Ran out of Dust-off


http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW]Never run out of canned air again[/URL]!


----------



## Warblade31

This is my updated Desktop. I've been upgrading my PC these last few weeks and OCing every part of it. I even got my iPad a new stand and been using it as a second monitor when I need too. I'm very proud of my AMD Falcon and its the best PC I've built in a long time. I even have a Windows Index of 7.7 for all of my parts with my lowest being my CPU.


----------



## FLCLimax

updated


----------



## Nester_AMD

My system.


----------



## Warblade31

Nice I love how the red just pops out and get your attention!!


----------



## FLCLimax

gonna chane my PSU to an Antec High Current soon.


----------



## AgentHydra

Still rockin a CM Centurion 590


----------



## kyleblanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Never run out of canned air again!


That is such an awesome idea. I need to pick one of those up asap


----------



## kyleblanc

Here is a build I did _about_ 4 years ago. As you can see I didnt do any cable management back then hah


----------



## jagz

Tuniq Propeller 120. It's kind of not pulling it's weight in stress tests though, but I have very high ambients.

(before any cable management was done)









-Looking back, Man that look's terrible. I have since tossed the Tuniq Propeller and did some serious cable management.


----------



## Atomfix

This thread is dying! Come on guys and fill her up, I know there's more of you AMD users out there that has somesort of AMD system lol, don't matter if it's the first AMD Calculator







or spanking new, let's see em!!


----------



## Ronin Tanker

My gaming rig and my HTPC


----------



## Lithiumdiver

Its only a matter of time...new build starts tomorrow when i get my package from New Egg.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i got one...

ta785ge 128m
X2 555 BE
F1 Gemini w/ LN2


----------



## rchpi36

my amd rig


----------



## Modz

My rig, still need to invest in some cable management time once school ends. Hopefully the new AMD bulldozer will be out!! Hopefully get a matching bottom led fan lol!


----------



## NFL

I'll have one up soon...ordering parts next Monday


----------



## Konig-Wolf

Here's my baby. It's got my old video cards in it right now...I'll be upgrading them when they arrive tomorrow.

BTW, it's pictured here with my old video cards...the new ones didn't arrive in time to get them in this weekend.







I'll try to post the updated pictures when I've got the new cards installed.


----------



## Djmatrix32

E.T. Phone Home!


----------



## ablearcher

woah, your mobo has a serial port!!


----------



## OptimusCaik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i got one...

ta785ge 128m
X2 555 BE
F1 Gemini w/ LN2


WHAT
THE
HELL?

+1 rep. You're my hero for the night.


----------



## Atomfix

Liking these builds, that big Wireless Aerial looks like something from a Satelite phone xD


----------



## sabawballs

here's my share


----------



## tw33k

Thought I'd join in...

View attachment 208067


----------



## Atomfix

bump


----------



## Flux

Updated :Almost finished.


----------



## ablearcher

*wip*


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


*wip*

snip


Needs a caption. 10 times larger than actual size


----------



## Moltar

Here is mine...


----------



## macca_dj

Attachment 208093Attachment 208094


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Needs a caption. 10 times larger than actual size










 lol!! I just tried viewing this site on my laptop, and I can see why some people hate large images, even if they are auto resized


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Updated :Almost finished.


Very nice. The lighting, angles, and monochrome images are classic.


----------



## TheStealthyOne




----------



## InerTia*

Mah sig rig







Only one 5770 right now because I am trying to find a card that supports trifireX


----------



## dr/owned

Looking at these rigs makes me feel a bit better about having semi-bad cable management (I'm not alone!). My case doesn't have any features for behind the mobo cable routing and the like









Here's my computer in a home made cardboard and hot glue case. That was a fun 6 hour experiment to see how much space I could shave off my metal case by stacking components on top of each other. Turns out the answer is not much.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fishhawk

My new project unfinished, but getting there,its my sig rig.


----------



## reisya




----------



## brl3git

Well I guess I'll show what I got.


----------



## JayQuint87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Thought I'd join in...

Attachment 208067


How are you liking that silver arrow?

I have been debating getting that or the D-14...I am so torn between them.


----------



## Atomfix

hmmmm, I really do need to customize some better lighting in my PC, the Coolermaster Storm Scout is not exactly the best case for cable management either and it's hard too even keep it spotless as it is, It's also a dust magnet :/


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne*












Looks like you got Twizzler Pull and Peel all over.


----------



## iPodge

Here is mine just had a first go at cable tidying not too long ago. Doesnt look too bad imo. But idk... im a noob!


----------



## junsunn

These are all good looking rigs. I can never be able to get my Antec 902 cabling to look as good. =/


----------



## fishhawk

havent cable modded it yet but will be soon-new project in the works.


----------



## crayzcreationz

My Rig My Baby I love Her SO Much Lol.


----------



## Atomfix

Last post 6 days ago? I'm dissapointed


----------



## BlazingBloodRed

Reserved for later. Failed Pictures!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingBloodRed;13488476*


Links are broke :/


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;13487880*
> Last post 6 days ago? I'm dissapointed


well, the truth is, my AMD systems are rather tame... and one of them is actually Intel CPU with AMD GPU


----------



## Phobos223




----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13489879*


Awesome


----------



## Drybones5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13489879*


That's an awesome looking case setup in the dark.


----------



## Shev7chenko

This was soon after I built it. However currently it has 2 additional HDDs (storage) and Crossfire 5830s.


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

Awesome Finally a place where I dont fell like D**** bag showing picture of my rig









If anyone bothers to read this, The rig is build as a sort of learning rig. don't get me wrong It games awesome. In short its kind of like your first car, you get it mod it, beat on it till it dies. But what you've learned from your first car will be invaluable when you get a new car.....IF some of you reading this hang your heads saying "W T F is this kid rambling about" then disgregard any thing menitioned above. Here are pictures of my rig.










sig rig



























sides are only primed, no paint yet.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
















































Woot! Good too see that AMDalized


----------



## NeoVincent

Heres mine I plan on making some changes in the next few weeks


----------



## XxRZxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;11961544*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant really see the cpu that well


Ew... yellow XP


----------



## Hentsu2nd




----------



## moocowman

I need a new case


----------



## N3C14R




----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3C14R*












Yea, but can it play Crysis... err.. Doom 2?


----------



## Davitz

Here's mine







H70 just shipped so that'll be on soon and i'll be able to see how far I can push this chip


----------



## Phobos223

^^ Nice Clark, reeeeeal nice


----------



## Davitz

Im thinking of blacking out that xfire bridge but with what


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Im thinking of blacking out that xfire bridge but with what










Dude, I know exactly what you use to black that out... 3M DI-NOC carbon fiber film







It works great and would look sweet!!

(From my buildlog, I used quite a bit of it







)


----------



## kill

Heres mine... some Cm but not much

Sorry for glare-Inside









Back


----------



## Phobos223

^^ Kill you should take all that stuff out and paint the inside of that case flat black


----------



## dutchgenius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davitz*


Im thinking of blacking out that xfire bridge but with what










here is what it would look like with the carbon fiber material... nice.


----------



## Davitz

Dang, that looks awesome, where can I snag some of that? Dont think any of my local stores have any. Small towns suck D:


----------



## dutchgenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz;13526448*
> Dang, that looks awesome, where can I snag some of that? Dont think any of my local stores have any. Small towns suck D:


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11899/mes-09/3M_DI-NOC_Carbon_Fiber_Modders_Vinyl_-_Black_-_12_x_12.html

they have different size sheets as well.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13525964*
> ^^ Kill you should take all that stuff out and paint the inside of that case flat black


----------



## DMT94

Heres my baby


----------



## Atomfix

Bumpity bump


----------



## arranmc182

This is my case before I upgraded the cooling










Now this is what it looks like










I reused the two 80mm fans in the front and ditched the poor LED fans that where in the front as stock.


----------



## Badwrench

Major upgrade: New mobo, ram, cooler, fan mod (increased rear 80mm to 92mm), fan controller, new HDD.










Yes, there is a wire holding my TRUE copper (I am paranoid having a 4.2 lb heatsink).

Back:


















And my complete setup:


----------



## DMT94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


Major upgrade: New mobo, ram, cooler, fan mod (increased rear 80mm to 92mm), fan controller, new HDD.










Yes, there is a wire holding my TRUE copper (I am paranoid having a 4.2 lb heatsink).

Back:


















And my complete setup: 










same mobo as me i think


----------



## el gappo

Oh yall mad coz I'm stylin on you


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13642144*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yall mad coz I'm stylin on you


what is with your mobo ?


----------



## el gappo

Bulldozer gold edition?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13642198*
> Bulldozer gold edition?


Aint that that gold-sharpie-marker/spray paint?
...with real metal in it


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13642211*
> Aint that that gold-sharpie-marker/spray paint?
> ...with real metal in it


Well that wouldn't work would it


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13642257*
> Well that wouldn't work would it


Thats why I was wondering 

I'm guessing its some type of fancy insulation

Sigh, kids these days


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13642277*
> Thats why I was wondering
> 
> I'm guessing its some type of fancy insulation
> 
> Sigh, kids these days


Its plastic spray paint.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;11964147*
> here is mine


My first thought upon seeing this... "why is there a baked potato in his case"


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13642144*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yall mad coz I'm stylin on you


Insane, plain and simple, love your work.


----------



## milnrowlad

just reusing a picture, thought ide add to the list...


----------



## el gappo

Final farewell to 890fx before Bulldozer gets here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1842138

















Got a x2 570 and a 6980mhz valid here somewhere but not gonna upload on my phones wireless.

Sent from the middle of a field in a tent :/ Again..


----------



## TemplarLord

Amazing... where's your +rep button??


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13690892*
> Final farewell to 890fx before Bulldozer gets here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1842138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a x2 570 and a 6980mhz valid here somewhere but not gonna upload on my phones wireless.
> 
> Sent from the middle of a field in a tent :/ Again..


Aint the reccord for that chip (or a 965) somewhere in the upper 7 to 8Ghz range?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13696748*
> Aint the reccord for that chip (or a 965) somewhere in the upper 7 to 8Ghz range?


That's the record for that cpu.

There have been other amd chips in the low 7's.


----------



## AMD_Freak

looks like a frosty beer mug you have there







nice work


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13696970*
> That's the record for that cpu.
> 
> There have been other amd chips in the low 7's.


Guess LN2 aint enough for those clocks, you need some Heluim


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13106829*
> Zerotherm BTF95 or BT90


Well it's the BTF 90 cause people complained that the BTF 90 was noisy the BTF 90's fans were tore off and it was called the BTF 95.

You're Welcome for the correction.


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayQuint87;13384358*
> How are you liking that silver arrow?
> 
> I have been debating getting that or the D-14...I am so torn between them.


I like the d14 - It should be quieter.


----------



## InerTia*

lol Waiting for my new Phantom case


----------



## davista111

I'll upload a few pics of my 939 system







that will bring back the memories.


----------



## Shev7chenko




----------



## NeoVincent

Here mine made some changes posted once before. Just installed crosshair IV formula, antec h2o 620 cooler, and 4gigs of ripjaws. And I plan getting a xfx hd 6850 dual fan and crossfire in future. Also adding an corsair hx 750 for better cable management.


----------



## yukon

Cable management owns me.... 7.0 because of my disk space.. otherwise im 7.8-7.5ish


----------



## remz1337

here is mine, its a budget build but i think its nice and has good performance for the budget(3.84 at stock volt, i had 3.9 but had to crank volt too much which made temp raise by 2-3c) and i will get nice meteor red led to pimp it a bit more. my cable management could be better but its good enough to have great airflow with all my fans. ENJOY!


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Two AMD rigs

720BE + CM 690 II Advanced + Venomous X Black + HD 6950 + Sanyo Denki 9SG1212P1G01 + Kingston Hyper X 1600 9-9-9










955BE + HD 5670 + TR IFX14 + Nidec G1238B12BBZP-00 + Corsair Dom GT 2000 8-9-8


----------



## twisted5446

my sig rig


----------



## Atomfix

Woaw! Cable Management haha!


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337;13733064*
> here is mine, its a budget build but i think its nice and has good performance for the budget(3.84 at stock volt, i had 3.9 but had to crank volt too much which made temp raise by 2-3c) and i will get nice meteor red led to pimp it a bit more. my cable management could be better but its good enough to have great airflow with all my fans. ENJOY!


Did u even try at cable management???

This has so much potential to look so beautiful but the cables just ruin it....please try again and spend some time fixing the cables!


----------



## CloudCR

Here's the new revision of my rig (so to speak) Last pics I posted were terrible and didn't have the new hardware







.. I started doing some cable sleeving but I didn't have all the spare time I thought I would have

















By cloud0990 at 2011-06-03









By cloud0990 at 2011-06-03









By cloud0990 at 2011-06-03









By cloud0990 at 2011-06-03









By cloud0990 at 2011-06-03


----------



## Atomfix

ohhhhh!!!! Such a nice case!!! Me really wantz!!


----------



## CloudCR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;13737005*
> ohhhhh!!!! Such a nice case!!! Me really wantz!!


Hehe thanks







The cable management is a pain though


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;13735608*
> Woaw! Cable Management haha!


true it wasn't real cable management, just stuffed the most i could behind MB in 5 min. This should be better ^^


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337;13745351*
> true it wasn't real cable management, just stuffed the most i could behind MB in 5 min. This should be better ^^


10000000000000x better!!!!


----------



## PhRe4k




----------



## conzilla

My 965


----------



## robbo2

My AMD baby



http://imgur.com/WOhIw


----------



## AsylumSatellite

My sig rig. Unfortunately, the camera in my phone is disastrously bad.

The fact that my PSU has too many cables for even this case to handle annoys me. As does the 5850s not matching. But fixing those issues is expensive, and mostly cosmetic, so yeah.
I'll just wait until my next major upgrade


----------



## tw33k




----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsylumSatellite;13754167*
> My sig rig. Unfortunately, the camera in my phone is disastrously bad.
> 
> The fact that my PSU has too many cables for even this case to handle annoys me. As does the 5850s not matching. But fixing those issues is expensive, and mostly cosmetic, so yeah.
> I'll just wait until my next major upgrade


From the picture it looks like you have the motherboard going in a different direction. do you?


----------



## AsylumSatellite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;13754740*
> From the picture it looks like you have the motherboard going in a different direction. do you?


Yus. The motherboard in the Silverstone Raven 1, 2 and 3 and the Fortress 2 and 3 are rotated by 90 degrees.


----------



## uncholowapo

My rig has a huge rack.







(waiting on my F3's to come back from RMA...)


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncholowapo;13755229*
> My rig has a huge rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (waiting on my F3's to come back from RMA...)


Looks like you have the same memory as I have, I got it running at 1706MHz CL 7-8-7-24-28 1T @ 1.73V


----------



## Evil262

Voila!










Running a 955 c3 at 4.1ghz atm. cannot get it any higher because of the horrific vdroop on this motherboard, it wants more though!


----------



## dimwit13

last one built-sold

















sold

















still have-using now
this is an old picture of the inside,i have upgraded the 260s to 460s the PSU to a 1K modular.

all 3 systems were/are running amd 955/965s

i am working on a case for bulldozer (if it turns out to be a good buy) here are a few pictures-you can see my build log "Not a HTPC" in my sig.
this is/was a CM Storm Scout.


























-dimwit-


----------



## uncholowapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;13758437*
> Looks like you have the same memory as I have, I got it running at 1706MHz CL 7-8-7-24-28 1T @ 1.73V


Yup, got them going the same except its at 1700Mhz. I heard they can go down to 6-8-6 but if I do that, what do I do with the 24? (and in your case the 28) Speaking of which, what value is the 28?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uncholowapo*


Yup, got them going the same except its at 1700Mhz. I heard they can go down to 6-8-6 but if I do that, what do I do with the 24? (and in your case the 28) Speaking of which, what value is the 28?


Sorry, I lost track to reply back,

I can run 6-8-6-22-24 1T at 1600MHz @ 1.7V Just fine







It should work that way









-------------------------------------

Tomorow, I shall get some new pics up of my System (Evie) with my new fans and the new 2TB HDD that I'm putting in, and 2 blue cathode lights


----------



## AgentHydra

Put my primary rig back in my CM 590, still a great case.

Illuminated by dual 12" white cathodes. White cable extensions are by ModRight.


----------



## Malcom28

My Gaming PC 2011 - AMD Dragoon

  
 



  



 
: )))


----------



## Lindyrig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*












Freakin Sweet!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Here's mine. I hit 5Ghz with it last week



























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636323

...all of the photos


Nice tin of Cope Wintergreen!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malcom28*


My Gaming PC 2011 - AMD Dragoon






: )))


Fair play, that's a good vid, nice music to go with it too


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28;13772134*
> My Gaming PC 2011 - AMD Dragoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : )))


Sorry to burst the bubble, but your system is actually a majority leo based.









Thuban x6 + 890FX + 6XXX series = leo

Phenom II X4 + 790FX + 4XXX = dragon.


----------



## Moparman

Well here are some of mine. AMD/NVIDIA FTW.


----------



## reflex99

benching on an nforce chipset....

son i am dissapoint


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman;13780593*
> Well here are some of mine. AMD/NVIDIA FTW.


Very nice. BTW, check out the M4N98TD EVO club link in my sig.


----------



## Flying Donkey

I'll get a full pic later xD

and can you guys like give me any tips on how to take better photos?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;13805728*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a full pic later xD
> 
> and can you guys like give me any tips on how to take better photos?


Looks like you've been reading that "how to take pics of you rig" thread. Nicely done, way to capture the shots with good lighting and not over exposing like how it's usual done. Did you use your monitor or another light source? As for tips, you can never go wrong with the law of thirds. Like that H50 shot. Move it over a bit so it's at a third of the pic and capture more mobo or whatever else pops.


----------



## Malcom28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Sorry to burst the bubble, but your system is actually a majority leo based.









Thuban x6 + 890FX + 6XXX series = leo

Phenom II X4 + 790FX + 4XXX = dragon.











that's why i called my PC AMD *Dragoon* ^_- 
refers to my childhood favorite anime - Beyblade


----------



## ikem

hmm tangy! and its almost done...


----------



## Jim McNasty

Good lord thats incredible!
Seriously good job there dude, that looks superb!


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


hmm tangy! and its almost done...



































Good Job!!! It looks awesome!!


----------



## cantouchdis

Oh my god the Citrus PC looks too sick to be real.

I'll take pictures when my parts arrive


----------



## remz1337

wow really amazing! but front panel a bit ugly:\(imo)
gj anyway^^


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337;13815373*
> wow really amazing! but front panel a bit ugly:\(imo)
> gj anyway^^


yea... i already had the sentry 2... and i didnt want knobs sticking out. At first i didnt even have it installed.. but then i missed my ability to control the fans. And i think the sentry 2 is plly the best touch screen controler that would fit a white/orange build.


----------



## InerTia*

4.0GHz, 8GB 1600MHz ram, Dual 5770's, GTS450 PhysX, Phantom White


----------



## snieves

I was thinking of posting a pic of my setup, but after seeing that big boob Citrus Project im embarassed.... that is one bad ass pc


----------



## aerieth

Why not? Mine is puny as well







...compared to my earlier build.


----------



## snieves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerieth;13815536*
> Why not? Mine is puny as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...compared to my earlier build.


Nahh, jeje, i was just joking, but still i dont have a decent camera, i can take a pic right now with my bb. But in my opinion it wont make it proper justice.


----------



## snieves

Quick BB camera shot... Will take better pics some day...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm currently in the process of ordering some hardware for my rig overhaul in anticipation of Bulldozer. Crosshair V, 8GB Mushkin Redline (Cas 7) and of course a FX-8130P as soon as it's available. Don't know if I should post pics of each component as they arrive since this is a completed rig thread so I'll just hold off until I put it all together. So excited I can hardly wait! Btw, there are some seriously sick AMD rigs in this thread, good job guys!


----------



## Lindyrig

Not done, just started infact







But here are some bad phone pictures.


----------



## remz1337

wow just wow! this is killer! but do you have good sight from side(is there any side panel, to get a look at this beatiful peace)?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lindyrig*


Not done, just started infact







But here are some bad phone pictures.



























It's looks so pretty......well almost....stock cooler kills it


----------



## Lindyrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;13820151*
> It's looks so pretty......well almost....stock cooler kills it


I know right! Soon enough. I just cant decide on the cooler. This is a LAN rig so I decided to go with something light. but there are a lot of options.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lindyrig;13827954*
> I know right! Soon enough. I just cant decide on the cooler. This is a LAN rig so I decided to go with something light. but there are a lot of options.


The coolermaster Gemini 2 s is small and supposed to be decent. U could also go with one of the h50/h60/h70/h80/620/920 options


----------



## TheArtOfMeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lindyrig;13827954*
> I know right! Soon enough. I just cant decide on the cooler. This is a LAN rig so I decided to go with something light. but there are a lot of options.


Well if your looking for a good cooler thats pretty light, i would highly recommend the Corsair Hydro H60, near silent, great temps even when overclocking and the weight of the cooler is on the case rather than the Mobo so great for moving the computer around a lot. That is all dependant on your budget since its not the cheapest.


----------



## hxcnero

heres my baby. although im going sandybridge once my I5 2500k arrives next wednesday. yes one of the screw holes on my H50 is broken off. it still works awesome though.


----------



## Ronin Tanker

tried and true


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronin Tanker;13828904*
> tried and true


What pistol is that sitting on the desk? Looks like an lcp?


----------



## Lindyrig

WTB some more rig pics! I need entertainment while at work!


----------



## ikem

white led strip off


----------



## Cape Cod

Here go's. These pics are a bit out dated. I have a 6970, dual drive bay res with 6 110cfm fans push and pull on the rad. This is a completely modded case. I have never found a pic of someone modding an Xclio case. Enjoy!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Cheap but reliable, and the Front works as a distorted mirror.


----------



## truism85

Does what i need it to









Sorry about quality+lighting. Took with my crappy LG VU phone. I couldnt find a lamp that wasnt being used that i could use to light up the inside better, so i was stuck with the blue leds on the side panel. So inside pic is a bit blue lol.

H60 just installed today woot! no more spinq. temps went from 37Â°C idle & 50+Â°C load to 30Â°C idle & 41Â°C load(while playing blackops). Of course im currently not ocing right now. Did a good cleaning inside & out yesterday in preparation of the h60.


----------



## sunnyFTW

dust XD


----------



## Ronin Tanker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


What pistol is that sitting on the desk? Looks like an lcp?


Glock 27


----------



## narmour




----------



## masustic

Here is mine.


----------



## Cape Cod

Very nice!!


----------



## Farih

Me old P2 920 on AM2+ with a HD4890 and a M3A32 Deluxe board


----------



## KillingTheSilence

Thread...dying...must...rambo revive!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Tman5293

You guys know this is the sexiest computer you've ever seen:

















:thumbsups


----------



## Jim McNasty

Heres my pride and joy:



















Modified shroud :


----------



## Phobos223

Someone call the cable management police!!!!


----------



## ismet

two CM V8s in a row.


----------



## remz1337

update! added ocz ssd, sleeved some wire, CUSTOM PAINT!(ty to project citrus wich inspired me a bit)
here it is!
my boot time test is here:


----------



## Warblade31

You can shave off more time from the boot up time by taking out the windows intro.

msconfig
click on the boot tab 
then check no GUI boot. I have my boot time at 28 secs
After getting an ssd for my pc its so hard to use an normal hard drive ever again.


----------



## remz1337

got 15 sec on no gui^^ thx for tip, but how come u get 28 sec boot time on ssd, i have that on my old 160g sata I hdd


----------



## Warblade31

I count from the moment I hit the power button to the moment I see the desktop. So it goes through the bios start, windows start and then the screen pops up.


----------



## r4yne

If anyone can help me improve the cable management I am all ears, this is the best I have managed so far.


----------



## Phobos223

^^ Yea CHIV Bios takes a bit to go through all that crap


----------



## supra_rz

here is mine


----------



## r4yne

Managed to tidy things up a bit.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13979695*
> Someone call the cable management police!!!!


They only come in extreme cases of system overheating, didn't you know?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;13988735*
> here is mine
> *snip


Type R fits that system great


----------



## r4yne

Here is mine


----------



## remz1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4yne;13993234*
> Here is mine


y do you have a BE at 3.2Ghz?


----------



## r4yne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337;13994449*
> y do you have a BE at 3.2Ghz?


Because I don't wish to overclock until I invest in a better cpu cooler.


----------



## Tatakai All

So far I've got my Crosshair V in and the Mushkin Redline 8GB 2133 should be here early next week. I'll post pics when the ram shows up.


----------



## ehume

I know you guys like your Antecs, but I'd suggest that if you like cable management, your next case should be from another manufacturer.


----------



## BLAUcopter

Current air flow setup...










Might increase it more by adding some fans to the mesh insert on my new side panel. 580 still blows a bit of heat into the case via a port near the rear. Either that or make some kind of funnel and exhaust it out the back.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13990129*
> Type R fits that system great


thats right







love it


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4yne;13994710*
> Because I don't wish to overclock until I invest in a better cpu cooler.


I'm pretty sure you can get to 3.8Ghz and 2.6-2.8Ghz on the NB with stock cooling.


----------



## Meowws

WORLD FIRST BENDED COOLER MASTER V10 HEATSINK! CONSUME LESS POWER, EFFICIENT 29"C COOLING, LESS DUST, AWKWARD LOOK!


----------



## Thebreezybb

Mine is here!


----------



## txtrkandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meowws;14000476*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORLD FIRST BENDED COOLER MASTER V10 HEATSINK! CONSUME LESS POWER, EFFICIENT 29"C COOLING, LESS DUST, AWKWARD LOOK!


First off, props for buying the V10, I don't know or see many people that do, second off, props for modding it, IDK anybody with enough balls to bend their CPU cooler that costs THAT much, and I hang with some crazy guys so that is saying something...good job


----------



## Blazzerman

Here is my first build I hope you like it .
Any advice on how I can make it better would be great.
Thanks .


----------



## HesterDW

First post! 912..Small case is good for dorm life. Any opinions...indifference?


----------



## kona051

here is mine, started out as a 955 with a gts250 in an M9 thermaltake and nows it this


----------



## Atomfix

Bump


----------



## Ballz0r84

Some new updates for my system :

















Cpu old : AMD 7750 X2 Kuma Black Edition @ 3.1 Ghz
Cpu New : AMD Phenom II 955 X4 Deneb Black Edition

Old graphic card : Sapphire HD 3870 1 Gb
New graphic card : Nvidia 450 GTS 1 GB

Case in Sig.


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*


Some new updates for my system :























Cpu old : AMD 7750 X2 Kuma Black Edition @ 3.1 Ghz
Cpu New : AMD Phenom II 955 X4 Deneb Black Edition

Old graphic card : Sapphire HD 3870 1 Gb
New graphic card : Nvidia 450 GTS 1 GB

Case in Sig.


Nice upgrades, should see some decent performance increases especially the processor, and overclocks


----------



## deathskater

Awsome thread


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blazzerman*


Here is my first build I hope you like it .
Any advice on how I can make it better would be great.
Thanks .


O.O Dude your room looks so weird. It's like there is no end to the desk your computer and monitor is sitting on, it just becomes your wall. Lol


----------



## txtrkandy

Just thought I havent ever posted my rig... SOO HERE IT IS!!

Corsair A70 with green Cooler Master R4 fans Push-Pull


----------



## arranmc182

This is my new system I did a video for it


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ismet;13982562*
> two CM V8s in a row.


UHHH your shooting a luxe wish i still had my bob long marq 7 with mad up's it shot like a dream!


----------



## daydream99

I'll post a pic of my ninja 3 tomorrow.

edit: here it is, excuse the poor cable management


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ismet;13982562*
> two CM V8s in a row.


What is that Luxe thing?


----------



## daydream99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


What is that Luxe thing?


this


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydream99;14281967*
> this


This what?


----------



## wompwomp

I think he meant "this" as in he would also like to know.

Anyways it's a paintball gun. A very expensive high end one to be exact.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


I think he meant "this" as in he would also like to know.

Anyways it's a paintball gun. A very expensive high end one to be exact.


Ah. Paintball gun. No wonder I didn't recognize it.


----------



## jarhead4exg

here is my rig and temps on air
the pics are a little old did a little upgrading since then


----------



## fventura03

wow, very nice setups, amd runs a lot cooler compared to intel... weird


----------



## tCoLL

Everything is in the sig. can't wait to get some money together to resleeve everything and get a 120 mm for the new side panel that came in the other day. Going to spend some time with cable management once I resleeve.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Thought I'd post in here now that I'm running on AIR.


----------



## Lithiumdiver

Same rig, new fans, some cable sleeving. Looking forward to some dominator gt and H100 action in the next month!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lithiumdiver*


Same rig, new fans, some cable sleeving. Looking forward to some dominator gt and H100 action in the next month!


don't waste your money on dominator GT ram, it is pointless for a system like that. You won't even max out the speed of your hyperx with that setup.

also, why don't you skip the H100 and go for an RS240 loop from XSPC? that setup would only be like 130.


----------



## swindle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fventura03*


wow, very nice setups, amd runs a lot cooler compared to intel... weird


Why?

AMD have always been cooler afaik.


----------



## masonkian

installed the gtx 280 that i bought for Â£37
fitted the tx 650w.

might spray the freezer 13 heatsink black


----------



## Custard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Here's my very messy but well endowed drive wise htpc/server. It's usually hidden behind a big sub.











:O Is that a H50 waterblock connected to a res and 120Rad?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Here are my AMD rigs...

Specs
AMD A8-3850
Asus F1A75-M Pro
Noctua NH-D14
G.Skill Eco DDR3-1600Mhz
Silverstone Strider 500W Bronze
OCZ Vertex 2 60gb
Western Digital Green 2tb
Silverstone TJ08-E




























Specs
AMD Phenom II 940
DFI Lanparty UT 790FX-M2R
Coolermaster Hyper 212+
G.Skill Pi DDR2-1066Mhz
Sapphire Vapor-X 5770
Antec True Power 550W
Seagate Barracuda 320gb raid-0
Thermaltake Element S




























Specs
AMD Phenom II 965
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Noctua NH-D14
Mushkin Blackline DDR3-1600Mhz
Gigabyte HD4850 Passive
Cougar CMX700
Western Digital Black 1tb
Lancool PC-K62


----------



## Lithiumdiver

thrasherht said:


> don't waste your money on dominator GT ram, it is pointless for a system like that. You won't even max out the speed of your hyperx with that setup.
> 
> also, why don't you skip the H100 and go for an RS240 loop from XSPC? that setup would only be like 130.[/QUOTE
> 
> Honesty and constructive critisism are definantly appreciated, but that sounded quite condesending.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lithiumdiver*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


don't waste your money on dominator GT ram, it is pointless for a system like that. You won't even max out the speed of your hyperx with that setup.

also, why don't you skip the H100 and go for an RS240 loop from XSPC? that setup would only be like 130.


Honesty and constructive critisism are definantly appreciated, but that sounded quite condesending.


how else you want me to put it.
Ok lets look at this. assuming he is going for 8gb of ram, he could pay 150 for dominator ram, that won't even be used to its full potential because of the memory controller on the Phenom II not being able to do it. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145330

or he could pay almost 1/3rd the price of the dominator, and get ram that his phenom II memory controller still can't max out.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231314
and he can put that extra 100 dollars he saved towards a true water cooling loop.
Win win, in my eyes.
I am not being mean, I am being honest. 
Unless you are running a 990x under extreme clock speeds, and pushing your ram to the absolute limit, getting dominator ram, is for lack of a better term, a waste of money.


----------



## famous1994




----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *famous1994*












That case is hot!!! Did you paint it yourself?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*


That case is hot!!! Did you paint it yourself?


Thanks and no I bought it from Newegg. I couldn't pass up an AMD themed case. Here is a link to it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811133184


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994;14503475*
> Thanks and no I bought it from Newegg. I couldn't pass up an AMD themed case. Here is a link to it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133184


Very epic build man. What do you think of the case, is it worth 100 dollars for that case, or are you paying for the theme?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14507415*
> Very epic build man. What do you think of the case, is it worth 100 dollars for that case, or are you paying for the theme?


I bought it partly for the theme, but mainly for the features. It has a USB 3.0 on the front which is good for transferring files, it has an E-Sata on it which is starting to become used more. the inside of the case is easy to do cable management, the inside of the case keeps really cool even when I'm playing games, and it can support a liquid cooling system easily. Only problem it has is the hot swap bay isn't very user friendly with the side on, but if you aren't going to use it then it doesn't matter.


----------



## loganshaw9

AMD 955BE at 4.0 GHz
Biostar 880G+
Scythe RASETSU
8 Fans
Zotac GTX 550 Ti
In-Win Dragon Slayer
1.5 TB hitachi
Getting XSPC RS 360 soon


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lithiumdiver;14500863*
> 
> Honesty and constructive critisism are definantly appreciated, but that sounded quite condesending.


I dont have any criticism, I think you did awesome with that case, very neat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;14485060*
> installed the gtx 280 that i bought for £37
> fitted the tx 650w.
> 
> might spray the freezer 13 heatsink black


Very sweet! and very good deal on the 280!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Uuuuuuuuuuuh....


----------



## l_Will_l

Hey guys, this is my first real gaming build. Specs are in the sig.


----------



## Tatakai All

My current updated rig that's still in the process of being completed. I'll post proper pics that do it justice when my new cam comes in tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Lithiumdiver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


how else you want me to put it.
Ok lets look at this. assuming he is going for 8gb of ram, he could pay 150 for dominator ram, that won't even be used to its full potential because of the memory controller on the Phenom II not being able to do it. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145330

or he could pay almost 1/3rd the price of the dominator, and get ram that his phenom II memory controller still can't max out.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231314
and he can put that extra 100 dollars he saved towards a true water cooling loop.
Win win, in my eyes.
I am not being mean, I am being honest. 
Unless you are running a 990x under extreme clock speeds, and pushing your ram to the absolute limit, getting dominator ram, is for lack of a better term, a waste of money.


TBH, when you put it that way, and exp0lain your reasoning, i actualy appreciate the comments. So, thanks! lol You seem to be pretty well versed in this area, so let me ask you this. What do you think i can do to my system to beef it up a bit? Should i wait for Bulldozer and southern islands? Or just upgrade what i currently have?

thanks in advance.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lithiumdiver*


TBH, when you put it that way, and exp0lain your reasoning, i actualy appreciate the comments. So, thanks! lol You seem to be pretty well versed in this area, so let me ask you this. What do you think i can do to my system to beef it up a bit? Should i wait for Bulldozer and southern islands? Or just upgrade what i currently have?

thanks in advance.


My biggest recommendation for you at this point would be to upgrade to 8gb of ram. I can't stress enough how much having 8gb of ram helps out windows when you are gaming.

the only reason I think that it is dumb to get "high" performance ram is because the phenom controller is only so fast. My DDR2 ram is just as fast as DDR3 when run on a phenom II.
here is an example, this is my sig rig running memmax.


----------



## hydropwnics

still need to do some sleeving, specs in sig


----------



## lechuck.onweed

This is my sig pc, im waiting and thinking in which cooler i'll adquire, any idea recomendation? frio? v8? any brand wc? couse a custom wc will take lot of space and the gabo isn't very big!


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lechuck.onweed*


This is my sig pc, im waiting and thinking in which cooler i'll adquire, any idea recomendation? frio? v8? any brand wc? couse a custom wc will take lot of space and the gabo isn't very big!


I'd suggest cleaning up the mess of cables in there first and then perhaps look at the Thermalright Silver Arrow or Noctua NH-D14 for cpu coolers. I suggest staying away from water cooling at the moment


----------



## Russ369

Specs:

Asus Crosshair V Formula
AMD X6 1090T @ 4.0Ghz (w/ Zalman CNPS10X Extreme)
4x 2GB G.Skill F3-12800CL7D4GBECO 7-8-7-24 @ 1600
2x XFX 6970
OCZ Vertex 3 120Gb SSD 
WD Black 1TB
Corsair HX850
Asus VE278Q / LG W2243T
Cooler Master HAF 922

Waiting for Bulldozer









3DMark11: P9329

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1648780;jses...BwSrYqKz2RbSKF


----------



## ironman86

ok here mine that is old photo but now im wait for the 8 core cpu+Crosshair V,then i will put it up more

spec:
Amd 970 3.5Ghz
Asus M3NHT Deluxe
Corsair value 667Mhz Ram
Haf 932
Asus DVD Rom
Gigabyte GTX 470+Asus 8800GT
WD HDD
CM Silent Pro 1000W

somemore i just buy a AMD A6 cpu,later i will upload it.


----------



## jeffcox800

Here's my first. Suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironman86;14601023*
> ok here mine that is old photo but now im wait for the 8 core cpu+Crosshair V,then i will put it up more
> 
> spec:
> Amd 970 3.5Ghz
> Asus M3NHT Deluxe
> Corsair value 667Mhz Ram
> Haf 932
> Asus DVD Rom
> Gigabyte GTX 470+Asus 8800GT
> WD HDD
> CM Silent Pro 1000W
> 
> somemore i just buy a AMD A6 cpu,later i will upload it.


Nice fan action







Wait, you went from a 970 to an A6?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffcox800;14609147*
> Here's my first. Suggestions welcomed.


Looks awesome mate!







just one thing...wheres the graphics card? lol


----------



## jeffcox800

Looks awesome mate! [IMG alt="thumb.gif" said:


> https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif[/IMG] just one thing...wheres the graphics card? lol


It's on my to do list. Any suggestion on a graphics card? Not much of a gamer or anything?


----------



## twisted5446




----------



## Tatakai All

Looking good guys! My cam finally arrived and I took some quick pics, I gotta wait until sunset to take some decent ones though. Not to mention that I really need to get some sleeving done!


----------



## Asustweaker

Here's mine, older pic, just added an apogee xt that i modded to flow like the new housing. Took the mcw80 apart and flow modded that to match the 82.
It's also one large loop now, with 2 240mm, and 1 360mm rad.

far view









closer shot of tubing









Rear mounted feser exchanger









Tubing

















hehe, tron like


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker;14609424*
> Here's mine, older pic, just added an apogee xt that i modded to flow like the new housing. Took the mcw80 apart and flow modded that to match the 82.
> It's also one large loop now, with 2 240mm, and 1 360mm rad.
> 
> far view


That looks awesome, the green tubing sets the whole thing off.


----------



## Asustweaker

thank you sir. it's clear tubing, and swiftech green stuff.
i love that amd theme case, never seen it b4


----------



## kabj06

Here is my rig



















From left to right I have a 2009 MacBook Pro, an iMac 333 (I couldn't get rid of it when I upgraded in '03) and of course, my gaming rig. Cable management has been flushed down the pot and 2 of my fans, one of which needs a good dusting, have been salvaged from dumpsters. So, I guess you could say I've been cheap with it in some parts. It's also missing the second 550 because a friend of mine wanted to try it out.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


thank you sir. it's clear tubing, and swiftech green stuff.
i love that amd theme case, never seen it b4


I see, it still looks awesome and thanks.


----------



## lechuck.onweed

Quote:



I'd suggest cleaning up the mess of cables in there first and then perhaps look at the Thermalright Silver Arrow or Noctua NH-D14 for cpu coolers. I suggest staying away from water cooling at the moment


yesterday i ordered the mess inside that case, while i start checking i removed 2 modules. So why you say i would stay away from watercooling? maybe for the case space i would choose some factory kit like antec h20 620, or something similar.


----------



## Tatakai All

What else can I say but more pics.


----------



## billcox0625

My first ever build. This stuff is addicting and I am ready to do another one.


----------



## Tatakai All

Looking good!


----------



## YangerD

How did I manage to miss this thread?







I shall get pics of my rig up in due time.


----------



## billcox0625

I didn't see anyone else with a CM V6GT.


----------



## cazanon

my first custom build


----------



## famous1994

Some new pics


----------



## billcox0625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14633901*
> Looking good!


If you meant this for me - thanks!

By the way I love the paint job on your rig and the color scheme is awesome. Really nice work.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994;14637208*
> Some new pics


Where did that huge AMD logo come from?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;14657490*
> Where did that huge AMD logo come from?


It comes like that on the case.


----------



## Remix65

i have a phenom II 965 that i want a cooler for.
i dont overclock and my case is 6 inches /152mm... could you guys recommend me the best cooler for my cpu?

my temps are a little too high --51 C/ 123.8 F


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mwl5apv

Here is mine as of now. It is still a work in progress.(side panel window not finished and I want to stealth the optical drive)





































And now the insides(cable management and the sleeved extensions)































































opinions, opinions, opinions!

Let me know


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv;14703297*
> Here is mine as of now. It is still a work in progress.(side panel window not finished and I want to stealth the optical drive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opinions, opinions, opinions!
> 
> Let me know


Nice setup, I almost have the same exact motherboard in my rig. Only difference is my SATA is 3GB/s and my South Bridge is only 710.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994;14704014*
> Nice setup, I almost have the same exact motherboard in my rig. Only difference is my SATA is 3GB/s and my South Bridge is only 710.


I just want to nip this in the bud before you get too heavy on your habits, there is absolutely no reason to quote that many pictures. It takes up way to much bandwidth for people like me who have crappy internet. so please next time take out all the images except 1 or 2. Thank you.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14707764*
> I just want to nip this in the bud before you get too heavy on your habits, there is absolutely no reason to quote that many pictures. It takes up way to much bandwidth for people like me who have crappy internet. so please next time take out all the images except 1 or 2. Thank you.


My bad, I just slimmed it out now.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994;14708598*
> My bad, I just slimmed it out now.


thanks man. I don't want you to go and end up getting yelled at for it either. But it makes browsing much more pleasant when I don't have to like 10 pictures twice.


----------



## Benz

I had to RMA my second GTX 460 cause it was giving off deadly artifacts.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benz*




I had to RMA my second GTX 460 cause it was giving off deadly artifacts.










Looks pretty good, just need to do a little cable management and you will be golden.

Another thing, you probably need to clean the lens on your camera, it is looking pretty dirty. If you took those with a cell phone, get a toothpick and gently clean the lens with a tissue over the toothpick.


----------



## sirsaechao

My back rigs both with Hyper 212+


----------



## Benz

Yeah it's a cellphone alright and it's been hella dirty.









New pictures


----------



## Darkhorse

Here is one of my systems, just got the new case and gotta say am loving it.



















I have some new fans to put in it and a little modding, but for now this is fine by me.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benz;14718013*
> Yeah it's a cellphone alright and it's been hella dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pictures
> 
> 
> ]


Nice looking man. Did you try what I said and clean the lens on the phones camera. It helps a lot when you aren't taking picture through a layer of dust.


----------



## Benz

Yeah I've cleaned the lens, i didn't know it was so dirty I thought it was the suns fault the pictures were so blurry.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benz*


Yeah I've cleaned the lens, i didn't know it was so dirty I thought it was the suns fault the pictures were so blurry.










yea cell phone camera lens get dirty because a lot of the older ones don't have a flat cover over the lens, they are just a little pit and lint collects inside there.


----------



## kill

So I'm uploading pics I took from my phone.
Before Cable Management:









After:


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill;14723858*
> So I'm uploading pics I took from my phone.
> Before Cable Management:
> 
> After:


Eh, it looks a little better?


----------



## kill

Lol just alittle








Can't do much better as its a case fron the 90s... it has NO cable management except shoving cables in the5" bays


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill;14723942*
> Lol just alittle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't do much better as its a case fron the 90s... it has NO cable management except shoving cables in the5" bays


Well with all that taken in to consideration good job. Are you thinking about getting another case?


----------



## kill

Yea eventually. No job kinda sucks though. Ive been watchin the freebie section hoping someone is gunna put out a case that they will pay shipping for


----------



## blooder11181

cellphone







huawei g6600


----------



## jagz

In Action


----------



## swindle

Finally thought i'd post some pics of my AMD lover









Specs in sig.


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

Just Got My 560 Ti Back Plate






Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Market166

Here is my baby.


----------



## jca73




----------



## mironccr345

Here's my rig.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIoHAZaRDxTMx;14760489*
> Just Got My 560 Ti Back Plate
> 
> 
> 
> That looks real good. I wish EVGA would sell the 460 back plate!


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jca73;14764981*


Looks cool, but water cooling still scares me.


----------



## CloudCR

As someone else said one day: Something for them Intel guys to drool on







It's still a work in progress tho. Sorry for the bad quality pics I took them with my cell phone


----------



## nyates

Ive cleaned up the wires a bit since this pic yesterday... The bottom left LED cable isnt sticking out in the middle of the psu anymore, and the PW/Reset/Hdd Switch cable group comes from the bottom now, not the side... But, more or less, this is her.


----------



## Market166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates;14767239*
> Ive cleaned up the wires a bit since this pic yesterday... The bottom left LED cable isnt sticking out in the middle of the psu anymore, and the PW/Reset/Hdd Switch cable group comes from the bottom now, not the side... But, more or less, this is her.


where did you get your gromets i want some


----------



## Badness

Needs better cable management... but there's no more room...


----------



## nyates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Market166;14767500*
> where did you get your gromets i want some


Got them from Corsair. They fit well enough.


----------



## Market166

thanks


----------



## jca73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994;14766800*
> Looks cool, but water cooling still scares me.


Thanks,
I had a paranoia with water cooler also,but i finally got over it.I been on water for a month now.I can't even imagine goin back to air now.No more heat related bsod or reboot.


----------



## Zeek

Im thinking about making a false floor. This is my sig rig


----------



## Raven.7

Nice and simple Antec 300 w/ 3 intake fans locked at 60% and 2 exhaust locked @ 100%. Hyper 212+ P/P


----------



## JayQuint87

My Noctua D-14. Painted


----------



## Unlimate




----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14692606*
> i have a phenom II 965 that i want a cooler for.
> i dont overclock and my case is 6 inches /152mm... could you guys recommend me the best cooler for my cpu?
> 
> my temps are a little too high --51 C/ 123.8 F


Same boat here man. I hope someone can recommend a few for us.


----------



## Turbo16




----------



## Linear

RV02 White - Specs listed below


----------



## pkmnfreak125

Specs listed in my Sig










MY OC


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlimate;14864288*
> ...


Please, for all that is just and good in this world,
RESIZE THOSE PICS.

interesting looking cooler though.


----------



## remz1337

nice, but i suggest u get oc with higher fsb instead of just increasing the multi


----------



## Zerogamer22

my amd rig and i'm a deaf person that built this one sweet haf lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999868


----------



## Zerogamer22

another pixs


----------



## mikymjr

I'm new here but at least i have a few pics of my pc


----------



## l_Will_l

Hey guys, I have already posted pics of my sig rig in this topic, but I just made an upgrade. I picked up another GTX 570 to SLI them. I initially picked up just the Vanilla GTX 570, but I can only find the GTX 570 HD's now in all the shops around me. I'm not too picky on the visual difference of the cards. Still need to sort out the mess with the PCI power cables, I was in a rush to get these thing's up and running together. Maybe I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Scott1541

Here is my Mystery Machine.


----------



## Clos

Here's My Mini Rig, About to Modify Outter Case for CPU Cooler







Added Second XFire Cable and GPU Pci Slot Coolers. Can't Find a Pretty Way to pass the power cables though


----------



## Ballz0r84

Well i went from this :









To this :



























Pretty much went for the quiet looks
and to be honest i do like it a lot more then i would expect i would.


----------



## SammyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337;14942068*
> nice, but i suggest u get oc with higher fsb instead of just increasing the multi


If you have an unlocked multi, why on earth would you want to up the FSB.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SammyG;15038506*
> If you have an unlocked multi, why on earth would you want to up the FSB.


Plenty of reasons







Finding the max clocks mainly.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SammyG*


If you have an unlocked multi, why on earth would you want to up the FSB.


Memory oc, nb oc, and of course like the master of amd OCs himself has said. Finding the max clocks!


----------



## HobieCat

My AMD rig


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


My AMD rig



















Cool! (No pun intended)


----------



## Lidrager

Old ROG!


----------



## AgentHydra




----------



## mattyp




----------



## MojoW

i'll post my rig within the next month , can't wait!


----------



## .Andres

*Athlon XP 2200+ | Gigabyte 7VAXP | 512MB Corsair XMS | XFX 6600GT | Antec Truepower Trio 550 | WD 6400AAKS
*


----------



## remz1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattyp*




























nice rig but it prolly moves more air than my vacuum(and more noise too)!


----------



## mattyp

I have 7 case fans on it and yea unfortunately it is rather loud. I am able to keep my system rather cool for the OC I have though so its only right that I have that many


----------



## willibj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SammyG*


If you have an unlocked multi, why on earth would you want to up the FSB.


Stable equivalent overclocks (to multi only) at lower v-core thus lower heat-output in EVERY SINGLE AMD build I've ever done.

My current OC takes 1.475/1.508v multi only (4ghz) yet can do 4080mhz @ 1.424/1.472v including using the FSB. Also my old MB would only allow x11 NB multiplier but was stable up to 2600mhz NB overclock. Without a FSB OC, I would have lost the most essential 400mhz to an AMD overclock there is.

The real question is; if you CAN up the fsb (sucks to be Sandy haha j/k), why on earth wouldn't you?

It's unequivocally the best way to overclock AMD systems currently.


----------



## billcox0625

Here are recent pics of my CM HAF 912 with CM Hyper 212+


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billcox0625;15118163*
> Here are recent pics of my CM HAF 912 with CM Hyper 212+


Where did you find that large side panel filter?


----------



## tCoLL

pretty sure it's one of those magnetic filters


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15120935*
> Where did you find that large side panel filter?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL;15120962*
> pretty sure it's one of those magnetic filters


It's not magnetic. I have the smaller one. Its base screws onto the side panel, with the screws normally biting into the fan on the other side of the panel. Then the filter goes on, and the shell snaps on to hold the filter in place.

I'm just wondering where he got the big one.


----------



## billcox0625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15120935*
> Where did you find that large side panel filter?


At Fry's Electronics the one on the window is 120mm and the one on the side panel is 80mm. They come 2 per package. There is a base grilled that is screwed through the case and into the fan and then the outer grill which holds the filter just snaps on. Makes cleaning the filters very easy.

I believe you can also get them at frozenpc.com


----------



## billcox0625

A few more pics. Made use of my empty 5.25 bays in front.


----------



## Lithiumdiver

Hope you guys like! New build for my best friend.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Looks great I'm sure your friend will enjoy it.


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=5173


----------



## mironccr345

Here's one of my other AMD builds. Hope you guys like???!!!!


----------



## 161029

^Why do the internal HDD mounts look so similar to the ones in the Shinobi?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;15226388*
> ^Why do the internal HDD mounts look so similar to the ones in the Shinobi?


Maybe because both brand sellers use the same manufacturer?


----------



## ikem




----------



## Prpntblr95




----------



## NuclearSlurpee

@mironccr345

Thats epic. I didn't know cable management was really doable on the 210.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*


@mironccr345

Thats epic. I didn't know cable management was really doable on the 210.


Thanks! There is 20mm of space in the back which made it super easy to hide the cables.


----------



## geneshaft12

My RIG as of now


----------



## Qasual

How'd I do ?


----------



## Heedo_yuy

My AMD Build with case I built modeled after a windtunnel







.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedo_yuy*


My AMD Build with case I built modeled after a windtunnel







.


Very nice looking rig. What sort of fans are you using for the ends of the tunnel, and what kind of airflow do you get?


----------



## Heedo_yuy

They are 20 in box fans you buy at Lowe's. I posted my case on the case mod work log forum.


----------



## Lunchfist

Just swapped the stock Sempron 145 heatsink/fan for one from an Athlon 64 x2 4400+.








good for about 2 Degrees Celsius less at idle, and 4 Degrees Celsius less at Load. (36 degrees C @ 3.6ghz)


----------



## kev_b

My Li.


----------



## geneshaft12

OLD Picture Last September 2011


----------



## TenshiPL




----------



## Lifeshield

Idle: 22 / Load: 38 AMD965BE @ 4ghz, Zalman CNPS10X Performa Heatsink (Push/Pull).

Thinking about replacing the fans but not sure what to get yet. Maybe making a shroud for the rear outlet aswell.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5




----------



## scaz

very nice!


----------



## GAMERIG

AM3 platform factor - NXZT HAVIK Six 6mm heat pipes with dual 140mm ( Oreo sandwich)


----------



## Ev1l_HAF




----------



## smash_mouth01

An update guys..


----------



## famous1994

Minor Updates


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenshiPL*


Did you really put enermax fans on a D14?


----------



## Frazz

Mine

1090T
crossfire 6950's


----------



## Elohim




----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Minor Updates


I still love that rig of yours .....


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedo_yuy*
> 
> My AMD Build with case I built modeled after a windtunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


this is one of the best things ive seen


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*
> 
> I still love that rig of yours .....


Thanks!


----------



## GAMERIG

Unfortunately I returned *NXZT HAVIK 140* to store, due blocked two rams slots..

THEN AND NOW - *SUPER TR2-R1 COOLER* -


**PERHAPS** I'm no longer spending up to $80 on Hi ended CPU coolers as the results are no better than this.


----------



## Alpha_project

My main rig


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there heres my 1100t and multi-gpu configuration:


----------



## neurotix

Nice heatsink Christian, just put mine in today.

Upgraded from a Scythe Samurai ZZ v2 to this Thermaltake Frio non-ock. More than 15 degrees difference in load temps, with higher air flow Rosewill fans. (42C under load at 4ghz on 4 cores, 3.4ghz on 2, 1.5v) Here's my rig, Big Red, folding and gaming machine. I've changed cases and coolers and upgraded a bit yet I never thought to post pics in here. Hope you guys like it ^_^




Can see my non-reference Sapphire 6870 mod below- took shroud off and added a fan.



More pics and better quality on this rig's page- click the sig link


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Ty @neurotix your rig rocks, nice red inside. Have you painted it?. The Tt Frío is a good cooler and it still beats some corsair hydro series XD.


----------



## Redwoodz

Work in progress-still waiting for final paint colors.Don't mind the cat hair and fingerprints and dust















Zalman Z9 Plus
NZXT Havik lapped
Phenom II 960T @ 4.5GHz @1.62v
load 46c


----------



## kabj06

I upgraded my case, motherboard, GPUs, PSU, and fans back in October (I stuck the GPU and the motherboard in a few weeks ago).

Any tips on how to get rid of the excess wires?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Ty @neurotix your rig rocks, nice red inside. Have you painted it?. The Tt Frío is a good cooler and it still beats some corsair hydro series XD.


Yeah I'm blown away that my load temps @ 4ghz are only 42C... from what I understand, some water cooled systems don't even get temps that low.

I didn't paint my case, it came this way. It's an Azza Solano 1000R (+ $100 high quality antec clone). I love it. Too bad my motherboard doesn't match it, but you can't tell when it's on








Quote:


> I upgraded my case, motherboard, GPUs, PSU, and fans back in October (I stuck the GPU and the motherboard in a few weeks ago).
> 
> Any tips on how to get rid of the excess wires?


Nice looking system kabj, same to Redwoodz. Not sure what you mean by the excess wires, and it's kind of tough to see clearly from the pictures you posted. I see a few pci-e connectors, some molex and some front panel wires near the front of the case if that's it. I would suggest getting cable ties for the stuff coming off the power supply (ziptie them all together where they go through the motherboard tray so they look better, take a look at mine).

As for the front panel wires, I don't know where they connect to (mine are at the very top front of the case). Try feeding them behind the mobo plate at the top of the case.

Just try and get everything all connected and behind the mobo backplate, including your molex and spare power supply cables. Don't worry about neatness, I didn't, behind that side panel all my wires are taped down with electrical tape and the side panel is a ***** to get on and off, but it looks good on the inside where the components are and that's what counts.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Ty @neurotix your rig rocks, nice red inside. Have you painted it?. The Tt Frío is a good cooler and it still beats some corsair hydro series XD.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm blown away that my load temps @ 4ghz are only 42C... from what I understand, some water cooled systems don't even get temps that low.
> 
> I didn't paint my case, it came this way. It's an Azza Solano 1000R (+ $100 high quality antec clone). I love it. Too bad my motherboard doesn't match it, but you can't tell when it's on
Click to expand...

Oh ok, becasue I read a thread yesterday where a guy modded his Haf-X and painted it all red in the inside, its identical to yours.








So you don't need to paint it XD. One day I would mod my case....
Congratulations your rig really shows off, its nice to stare at.


----------



## neurotix

Haha, thank you.

Yes, it looks similar to a painted HAF X but I don't think a HAF has the side fan.

I had to remount my side fan on the outside of the case so the side panel would fit on with the frio.

The case I have is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517006&Tpk=azza%20solano%201000r

Since you like my system, here's a video of it I made for friends on facebook.


----------



## justanewguy

every haf has a big sidefan


----------



## billcox0625

My new Noctua Nh-D14. Changed out the noctua fans and put the new cougar fans on instead.


----------



## neurotix

Looks good


----------



## tw33k




----------



## GAMERIG

small update - uninstalled NH-D14 which is no longer, then Put SUPERIOR 92MM UNIT Cooler back where it belongs into HAF-X for while...


----------



## Captain Mayhem

this is an old old pic of an AMD rig I built over ten years ago. Overclocked of course, but I can't remember what speed it was at. Boy, did it start lots of conversations at the LAN party I took it to.
I'm rocking Intel now, but I still have great memories of when I was doing the AMD dance.










now that I think about it.. holy crap i've been at this for a long time.


----------



## k4ylr

Coolermaster GeminII s524 sitting on top of a Phenom II 1100T BE @ stock clocks for now (brand new/breaking her in).





Getting a 23*C idle @ ~63*F ambient temperature and an altitude of 4,721 feet


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> this is an old old pic of an AMD rig I built over ten years ago. Overclocked of course, but I can't remember what speed it was at. Boy, did it start lots of conversations at the LAN party I took it to.
> I'm rocking Intel now, but I still have great memories of when I was doing the AMD dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I think about it.. holy crap i've been at this for a long time.


Thats awesome, glad to still see you into computers after all these years!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ylr*


Your rig looks so amazing sexy! but you need to fix the cable management.. My encourage- you should visit the another thread - *Cable Management 101 by Deano12345* <~click ..


----------



## k4ylr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *k4ylr*
> 
> 
> 
> Your rig looks so amazing sexy! but you need to fix the cable management.. My encourage- you should visit the another thread - *Cable Management 101 by Deano12345* <~click ..
Click to expand...

Many thanks sir!

I've got some BitFenix and ModRight extensions coming in the mail this week that are all black. Doing the PCIe connectors for the card, the 24v rail as well as the front panel audio connector which is hanging out near the top of the PSU. I'll probably end up doing the 8 pin power and the sata power up top as funds permit. I'm a little cramped for space on the back side of the mobo tray since its a smaller case.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ylr*
> 
> Coolermaster GeminII s524 sitting on top of a Phenom II 1100T BE @ stock clocks for now (brand new/breaking her in).
> 
> Getting a 23*C idle @ ~63*F ambient temperature and an altitude of 4,721 feet


Nice setup! Your the first person I have seen with the same case as me too!


----------



## k4ylr

Believe it or not I think it was your rig I ran across that turned me onto the case







. I love the looks and the ample amounts of room it has for the overall size. I'm getting some BitFenix extensions to hopefully clean up that PSU cable mess this week so I'll really be putting that back panel to the test







.

The enermax PSU is only semi modular and my only gripe is that the non-modular cables are routed through the left side, furthest from the cable management slot so no matter how much I try those dang cables will still be visible for a good 6-8 inches before I can sneak them in behind the mobo tray


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ylr*
> 
> Believe it or not I think it was your rig I ran across that turned me onto the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I love the looks and the ample amounts of room it has for the overall size. I'm getting some BitFenix extensions to hopefully clean up that PSU cable mess this week so I'll really be putting that back panel to the test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The enermax PSU is only semi modular and my only gripe is that the non-modular cables are routed through the left side, furthest from the cable management slot so no matter how much I try those dang cables will still be visible for a good 6-8 inches before I can sneak them in behind the mobo tray


It should be pretty easy to do some cable management once you get your extensions, and that's odd how your PSU's wires are spread out. I wonder why Enermax set it up that way.


----------



## famous1994

Here's some more pictures, will be updating my PC soon. I gotta get some more zip ties and finish doing the cable management, and I'm gonna buy an aftermarket cooler. Either a Coolmaster 212+ or a Corsair H60.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Here's some more pictures, will be updating my PC soon. I gotta get some more zip ties and finish doing the cable management, and I'm gonna buy an aftermarket cooler. Either a Coolmaster 212+ or a Corsair H60.


Lovely, tidy and clean, seems a new rig right? XD. Well it looks nice. Congratulations.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Lovely, tidy and clean, seems a new rig right? XD. Well it looks nice. Congratulations.


Thanks and I built it in August of 2011, so its fairly new.


----------



## k4ylr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> It should be pretty easy to do some cable management once you get your extensions, and that's odd how your PSU's wires are spread out. I wonder why Enermax set it up that way.


Yea its kind of a silly layout IMHO. I think once I get my case up on a solid footing I'll try flipping the PSU over and running the modular cables out of the spots nearest the permanent cables and see if that will tidy it up some. I'd really like to get everything tucked in behind the tray so after my first batch of extensions arrive I'll make a note on which cables are next and go from there. HOPEFULLY the next photos I have to offer are of a much tidier cable lay out









PS:

Famous, did you elect to use the USB 3.0 from the front panel and if so did you route it out the back water loop holes as well? I'm struggling with the aesthetics even though it is on the backside of the case. I wish they would have updated the case to include the now-standard 20-pin header


----------



## tw33k




----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ylr*
> 
> Yea its kind of a silly layout IMHO. I think once I get my case up on a solid footing I'll try flipping the PSU over and running the modular cables out of the spots nearest the permanent cables and see if that will tidy it up some. I'd really like to get everything tucked in behind the tray so after my first batch of extensions arrive I'll make a note on which cables are next and go from there. HOPEFULLY the next photos I have to offer are of a much tidier cable lay out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> Famous, did you elect to use the USB 3.0 from the front panel and if so did you route it out the back water loop holes as well? I'm struggling with the aesthetics even though it is on the backside of the case. I wish they would have updated the case to include the now-standard 20-pin header


I ran the USB 3.0 behind the motherboard tray, out threw the hole the where the CPU back plate is, zip tied it upwards, and ran it along the 200MM fan out the water cooling hole. I tried to keep it unnoticeable as possible.


----------



## neurotix

Hey just wondering where people get those little rubber stopper things to plug the holes in the motherboard backplate where your cables feed through.

Do they usually come with the case? Is there any alternative? I think I read about someone using some kind of foam from hobby stores but I'm not sure what they use or how.


----------



## k4ylr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey just wondering where people get those little rubber stopper things to plug the holes in the motherboard backplate where your cables feed through.
> Do they usually come with the case? Is there any alternative? I think I read about someone using some kind of foam from hobby stores but I'm not sure what they use or how.


Those came with his case I'd venture to guess. Its not a hugely common occurrence but some companies do include grommets with their cable management holes. Others simply roll the edges to make it smooth and keep from cutting into the cable jackets. You might be able to find grommets aftermarket but due to the huge variety in cable management hole shape you might be hard pressed to find ones that fit your case 100%

Of course I could also be completely off base


----------



## tmunn

There's this stuff http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html

You can also make your own using automotive vacuum tubing. Which should be available at any automotive store, Sears, et al.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Here's some more pictures,


You earn a REP + for cable management as pure! Plus Your rig is very amazing inspired!


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> You earn a REP + for cable management as pure! Plus Your rig is very amazing inspired!


Thanks!


----------



## Revolution996

Here`s my effort, not too bad, Sabertooth 990FX to put in soon, then some black braiding...



Have to say the ThermalTake Frio OCK is fantastic and well worth a go.

Revo.


----------



## neurotix

Here's some updated pics of Big Red since I got an ASUS Crosshair V Formula to go in it. Only cost me $75. Sorry for the low quality.

Within the next week I'm using my old CPU + Mobo + RAM to do a build for my girlfriend, I'll post pics of her system after we get it built.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Ouch, My eyes hurt!


----------



## awil95

LOL at my 80mm Cooler on a Quad core







max 55c


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> Ouch, My eyes hurt!


As I said, sorry for the bad quality, it was taken from an Android phone.
Quote:


> LOL at my 80mm Cooler on a Quad core wink.gif max 55c


I had a Scythe Samurai ZZ on my X4 when I had it in this case and that's 90mm. Surprisingly it kept it around that temp max @ 4.1ghz. It didn't do very well with this X6 though so I switched to what I have now.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Here's some updated pics of Big Red since I got an ASUS Crosshair V Formula to go in it. Only cost me $75. Sorry for the low quality.
> 
> Within the next week I'm using my old CPU + Mobo + RAM to do a build for my girlfriend, I'll post pics of her system after we get it built.


No offense, but I _honestly_ hate that case's looks so much, especially the side-panel that looks like some odd growth and the grey/beige interior D:


----------



## rrohbeck

The maximum I could squeeze out of my NH-D14:

Delta PFC1212DE-PWM+Shroud, shroud in the center (better than Delta FFB1212EH-PWM), Delta AFC1212DE-PWM (which also revs up the poor NF-P14 - maybe I should get rid of it), plus a Delta AFB1212HHE blowing from the side.
Testing 4.6GHz on the 8150 now.
Yeah it's loud at max rpms but my typical application is compiling which stresses the CPU far less than prime & co. When I'm compiling the fans just rev up slightly from their minimum.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> No offense, but I honestly hate that case's looks so much, especially the side-panel that looks like some odd growth and the grey/beige interior D:


Sorry you don't like it.

The side panel was taken off of the inside, and remounted on the outside of the panel, so my Thermaltake Frio would fit in it with the side fan on.

I don't know where you're getting this beige/gray thing from though if you're talking about mine, it's painted red on the inside.

I love my system.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha_project*
> 
> My main rig


Like that CPU cooler

What One is that ?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> The maximum I could squeeze out of my NH-D14:
> 
> Delta PFC1212DE-PWM+Shroud, shroud in the center (better than Delta FFB1212EH-PWM), Delta AFC1212DE-PWM (which also revs up the poor NF-P14 - maybe I should get rid of it), plus a Delta AFB1212HHE blowing from the side.
> Testing 4.6GHz on the 8150 now.
> Yeah it's loud at max rpms but my typical application is compiling which stresses the CPU far less than prime & co. When I'm compiling the fans just rev up slightly from their minimum.


wind
tunnel


----------



## mumyoryu

Finally got around to moving my stuff from my old TT Armor into a PC-K59, snapped some photos when I finished up


----------



## uncholowapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumyoryu*
> 
> Finally got around to moving my stuff from my old TT Armor into a PC-K59, snapped some photos when I finished up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _snip_


Wow, that primer color on the metal really goes well with the black. Nice


----------



## ivr56

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8341344/Photo%2011-12-29%2012%2029%2035.jpg
Phenom II X4 955
Corsair A70 with the 2 Stock fans


----------



## Step83

Not seen one of these in this thread so ill lob it in.

Titan Fenrir Evo


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumyoryu*
> 
> Finally got around to moving my stuff from my old TT Armor into a PC-K59, snapped some photos when I finished up


Love Lancool, excellent transfer there.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Not seen one of these in this thread so ill lob it in.
> Titan Fenrir Evo


that really looks spectacular! how is the cpu cooler?
also is that a hard drive cooler on the bottom? if so does it dampen the sound well?


----------



## l0max

Quote:


>


8[
i've been blinded!


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that really looks spectacular! how is the cpu cooler?
> also is that a hard drive cooler on the bottom? if so does it dampen the sound well?


Its not bad pretty quiet though im looking for a quieter fan than the stock one for it. In the base is a hard drive cooler yes its not overly effective at keeping it quiet but thats just a mass storage drive as i have an SSD tucked away which runs my core apps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0max*
> 
> 8[
> i've been blinded!


Sorry these may help







Its just the long exposure on the camera


----------



## RUSL

flash


----------



## Dt_Freak1

Booyaa! Evil Angel. More changes to come soon. Can you tell I have a thing for Cooler Master products?!


----------



## reisya

with a litte update with pair of san ace


----------



## famous1994

Finally bought my first after market CPU cooler. It's a Cooler Master Hyper TX3 with to Arctic Cooling F9 fans on it, in push/pull configuration.


----------



## UNTEngineer

Hello there,

Wanted to share my Noctua Cooler that Ive got. Its so large, that I figured it would do enough of a cooling job. Temps rarely go over 45C (unless gaming). Most of the time they sit at 35C.


----------



## jacksonv

some pics of my sig rig


----------



## UKiY

Here is mine...
AMD Phenom II [email protected]@1.45V and CNPS10X [email protected] AP-14. Temps are at idle 32C, under stress test around 48C.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKiY*
> 
> 
> Here is mine...
> AMD Phenom II [email protected]@1.45V and CNPS10X [email protected] AP-14. Temps are at idle 32C, under stress test around 48C.


Nice!


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wind
> tunnel


Wind tunnel, TNG:

Click on the pic for details.


----------



## ZeroInterest

My main rig it's a cooler master v6GT The light died on it but CM is sending me a new one. Running an FX 4150 OC'd to 4.5Ghz idle's at 31 never seen it past 51.


----------



## dipanzan

rrohbeck, that Wind tunnel is a bit overkill, no?


----------



## famous1994

Updated pics:


----------



## DMT94

Ok here's mine at the moment
More to come when i get the hardware i'm saving up for


----------



## dipanzan

The 990FXA GD80 is a beauty, ain't she?







^^


----------



## DMT94

She definately is







great perfomer too


----------



## kev_b

I had the NZXT Phantom 410 that I set up with the black & orange theme using the H-100 for cooling and cougar fans but it was loud and without filters, after 1 month of use I found the radiator almost plugged with dust so I switched back to my modified Lian Li PC-9F with 6 Noctua fans and a cooler master GeminII S524 cpu cooler, it runs much quieter and no dust with the same temps as with the H-100, now I can sleep at night without having to turn down the fan speed.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Noctua!!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b*
> 
> I had the NZXT Phantom 410 that I set up with the black & orange theme using the H-100 for cooling and cougar fans but it was loud and without filters, after 1 month of use I found the radiator almost plugged with dust so I switched back to my modified Lian Li PC-9F with 6 Noctua fans and a cooler master GeminII S524 cpu cooler, it runs much quieter and no dust with the same temps as with the H-100, now I can sleep at night without having to turn down the fan speed.






I love those fans. Too bad they cost so damn much! Your rig looks good too!


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> rrohbeck, that Wind tunnel is a bit overkill, no?


Unfortunately not. It's the only way I can tame 4.6GHz on my 8150 (short of spending several hundred bucks on a custom water loop.) I used to run with only one 38mm fan plus shroud on the push side and it was Prime stable, but then I discovered that you can get the CPU to run hotter by adding three tight integer loops to Prime with 8 threads (I just ran

Code:



Code:


perl -e 'for(;;){}'

under Linux.) That caused the CPU to overheat so I needed more airflow.
Fortunately the fans don't normally spool up. It's kinda loud although the case dampens things a lot.


----------



## d4n0wnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b*
> 
> I had the NZXT Phantom 410 that I set up with the black & orange theme using the H-100 for cooling and cougar fans but it was loud and without filters, after 1 month of use I found the radiator almost plugged with dust so I switched back to my modified Lian Li PC-9F with 6 Noctua fans and a cooler master GeminII S524 cpu cooler, it runs much quieter and no dust with the same temps as with the H-100, now I can sleep at night without having to turn down the fan speed.


now that is a classy looking setup


----------



## InsideJob

Heres mine


----------



## mironccr345

^ Nice. Did you unlock any cores with you 960T?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ Nice. Did you unlock any cores with you 960T?


I was able to unlock a 5th core but unfortunately only on my room mates Asus M4A88-t mobo. My msi doesnt allow to to choose unlocking single cores one by one so I feel that's why I've had no luck on this board. I'm new to the overclocking, and entire custom computer world so my knowledge base is small at the moment.


----------



## brownpride1986

how do i become a memeber


----------



## TheRacker

Got my phenom II 970 under there.


----------



## brownpride1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Got my phenom II 970 under there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> cool look great rate my case


----------



## sarah

My Phantom 410 cooling my Phenom 965 BE, love the case, just a shame it sucks all the dust in!


----------



## brownpride1986

love the whit tho look cool


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarah*
> 
> 
> My Phantom 410 cooling my Phenom 965 BE, love the case, just a shame it sucks all the dust in!


Nice rig, hows are the BeQuiet PSU's?


----------



## sarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice rig, hows are the BeQuiet PSU's?


I've never had any problems, I love the design of the pci-e cable having noth plugs on the same cable, seems to decrease the cable clutter in my case!







The cables are all of a good length and flexibility and it is whisper quiet.


----------



## mironccr345

Sweet! I've always wanted to pick one up. But it's not sold in the US. I did pick up a DarkRock Pro CPU cooler, and that thing was SUPER quiet.


----------



## Katcilla

My Athlon II X4 640, with my Prolimatech Genesis, and 3x Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14s.


----------



## brownpride1986

i am cooler master man my self  my hyper 212 plus its quiet and not expensive and it does the job like a champ


----------



## toaad

Build completed for a friends rig, i7 3770k, Z77 Sabertooth, Asus DC2T GTX670, Intel 120GB SSD etc etc





Gallery
http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/channel/gallery-view.asp?id=64


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Build completed for a friends rig, i7 3770k, Z77 Sabertooth, Asus DC2T GTX670, Intel 120GB SSD etc etc


Cough, Cough


----------



## Dt_Freak1

Good call Scott1541


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Build completed for a friends rig, i7 3770k, Z77 Sabertooth, Asus DC2T GTX670, Intel 120GB SSD etc etc
> -snip-
> Gallery
> http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/channel/gallery-view.asp?id=64


Wow someone is a showoff. You've come to the wrong place to dick wave.


----------



## -X3-

NH-C14 FTW


----------



## Dt_Freak1

alot has changed for my pc since i last posted a pic so heres an update


----------



## -X3-

^^
Quote:


> AMD *Air* Cooled Gallery


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Build completed for a friends rig, i7 3770k, Z77 Sabertooth, Asus DC2T GTX670, Intel 120GB SSD etc etc
> 
> 
> Gallery
> http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/channel/gallery-view.asp?id=64






Wrong Thread...but you have to admit, its a clean looking build.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> ^^


Ive seen a lot of people post with all in one liquid coolers on here to be fair


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> ^^


If you are going to use that kind of mentality then we can ban heat pipe coolers too









At least it was AMD.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

ya unlike the guy who posted an intel build pics above me


----------



## brownpride1986

hey guys been working on my rig optimus heres a link for the youtube video of what i am doing to it check it out and leave some love for the HAF X club thanks


----------



## michael0392

I'm actually thinking about buying this cooler, how you like it?


----------



## michael0392

im seeing a lot of V8 coolers..


----------



## brownpride1986

whats up guy been working my rig OPTIMUS X heres some updated pic of the case let me no what you think


----------



## BathedInOrange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Not seen one of these in this thread so ill lob it in.
> Titan Fenrir Evo


What case is this?


----------



## awil95




----------



## The Pook

bad quality and really terrible cable management (read: none)



testing some new hardware for max OCs. it's usually a bit clearer ... waiting on a new case though so I'm being lazy. at the moment it's got a Sempron 130 @ 3.7Ghz and the second core opened but usually it's got my 960T in it.


----------



## TemplarLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> whats up guy been working my rig OPTIMUS X heres some updated pic of the case let me no what you think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude that looks sick. Do you have a build log?


----------



## brownpride1986

here is some updated pics of my rig OPTIMUS X what do you think]


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> here is some updated pics of my rig OPTIMUS X what do you think]


Looks nice


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

This one goes dedicated for you AMD fan lovers:


----------



## brownpride1986

here is some updated pic let me no what you think just entered the coolermaster modd contest lets bring a win in for the motorcity





 i need a better camera cuz there clear coat is so bright hard to take pics i am not done time to step up my game GO HARD OR GO HOME


----------



## famous1994




----------



## MPXx

litle bit big HS?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BathedInOrange*
> 
> What case is this?


Its a Lancool K62







moved up a big now got a CM STormtrooper


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1061430/width/350/height/700
litle bit big HS?








http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1061429/width/350/height/700

That's massive dude!, which hs is that?. I love this thread.


----------



## MPXx

Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## mironccr345

Here's my AMD Home Server Rig and my Garage Rig.

Home Server: Has an AMD Phenom II X4 940, turned down to a dual core and turned EPU on high.



Garage Rig: Has an Athlon x4, turned down to a dual core. But during the foldathon I turn everything up and set my OC profile.


----------



## mezmenir

My 'rig while I was in the process of building it:
(appologies for the crap phone picture)


Love this heatsink.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> My 'rig while I was in the process of building it:
> (appologies for the crap phone picture)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this heatsink.


Nice! Was your CPU unlocked to a 1070T? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Here's my AMD Home Server Rig and my Garage Rig.
> Home Server: Has an AMD Phenom II X4 940, turned down to a dual core and turned EPU on high.
> 
> 
> Garage Rig: Has an Athlon x4, turned down to a dual core. But during the foldathon I turn everything up and set my OC profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


That's a real good looking build there







The Noctua's look good on the black.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Was your CPU unlocked to a 1070T? I've never heard of it before.


It was one of the original cuts of Thuban, with a locked multiplier and a rated TDP of 136W. It's a pretty power hungry and hot running revision that overclocks like crazy







I won the silicon lottery deciding to buy a 1075T versus the 1090T. (Got mine a few weeks after they came out, before the 1075T all but died and was unlocked)


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's a real good looking build there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Noctua's look good on the black.


Thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> It was one of the original cuts of Thuban, with a locked multiplier and a rated TDP of 136W. It's a pretty power hungry and hot running revision that overclocks like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won the silicon lottery deciding to buy a 1075T versus the 1090T. (Got mine a few weeks after they came out, before the 1075T all but died and was unlocked)


Interesting. That's a pretty high TDP. I still have a 1090T that does 4.3 stable for a few hours and got it up to 4.4.


----------



## mezmenir

Mine actually gets stable at 4.4 as well, I am just a little uncomfortable feeding it 1.525v + LLC (1.545-1.55 loaded) to keep it there.







It's stable enough to bench at 4500 but fails prime in a few minutes (heat). This chip can really, really belch out some heat, it's crazy sometimes. Especially when I get happy with the NB volts.


----------



## mironccr345

Maybe you should put it under water and see what it can really do? Maybe take it up to 1.55v? What are your temps on those high OC's?


----------



## mezmenir

Trying to Prime it on 1.55v @ 4500 gets TCase up to ~70, so the cores are probably hovering around 85+ by that point. And it just BSODs a few minutes in, on -real- water it would probably be pretty awesome, but I had an H80 with 2x AP30s on it, and it was a joke. The TC14PE runs similar temperatures at nearly silent. LOL.


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84*
> 
> Ugh
> Ok...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know..need to upgrade..March..sweet...March..the closer you come the bigger my smile will be..


love the color man








what yellow is it?


----------



## Centerline




----------



## boxwunder13

Here is my first build. Just converted it from a vacuum cleaner to a dustless cooling monster, it is also much happier with me now. I learn something new every day from OCN!


----------



## inVain

this is my rig.


----------



## Scott1541

Not bad, I like how you've painted the cooler black


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Not bad, I like how you've painted the cooler black


thanks








it's a venomous black, so I didn't do any paint on it


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inVain*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a venomous black, so I didn't do any paint on it


The case looks great, nice set up.

I wish I got the model of my case that came black on the inside. No matter, I am going to paint it white on the inside instead when the weather warms up and after some metal work on the case.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inVain*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a venomous black, so I didn't do any paint on it


Oh right









I though it was a 212 that had been sprayed but now I notice it has 6 heat pipes on each side, where the 212 has 4.


----------



## boxwunder13

This gallery needs a signature link. I do not know how to make one or i would.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> This gallery needs a signature link. I do not know how to make one or i would.


Here's a pretty basic one I just did, feel free to edit it if you want







(I haven't tested to see if it works in sigs but I see no reason why not)

*[Official] AMD Air Cooled gallery*

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/527187/official-amd-air-cooled-gallery-56k-no][B][Official] AMD Air Cooled gallery[/B][/URL]


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Here's a pretty basic one I just did, feel free to edit it if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I haven't tested to see if it works in sigs but I see no reason why not)
> *[Official] AMD Air Cooled gallery*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/527187/official-amd-air-cooled-gallery-56k-no][B][Official] AMD Air Cooled gallery[/B][/URL]


Awesome! I just put it in my sig and it worked. Thanks man, now we can rep air cooled all day.


----------



## UNTEngineer

Realized Id forgotten to post pictures of my rig here. Sadly my 200mm fan in the front just crapped out last weekend, so Ive been having to drum up a replacement. Id rather not reuse a Xigamatek, but theres not many choices out there for a 200mm x 20mm fluid bearing case fan.









Sorry for the half-assed cabling job. This was my first full blown rig, so I was looking more for performance and less for looks. Next rig will look prettier. Im hoping even to revamp this one to look pretty.


----------



## shadow water

1100t with a hyper 212 evo keeping it nice and chilly even with it overclocked to 4.2


----------



## MPXx

My passive X6


----------



## Scott1541

That thing's a monster


----------



## Matt-Matt

I hope graphics cards count...


----------



## Melcar

AC Freezer 13 PRO with a Panaflo medium speed fan







. Load temps are down a full 5*C. The mounting for these things sucks balls though.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPXx*
> 
> 
> 
> My passive X6


I have that same cooler (scythe mugen 2 rev. b). I had it in push pull for the longest time and when the push fan died, my temps didn't even change. So currently it only has one fan in pull.

How well does it operate temp wise with no fans? This may be something I would try.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1100t with a hyper 212 evo keeping it nice and chilly even with it overclocked to 4.2


Clean looking rig man. I like it. What are you looking into for GPU upgrades?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPXx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My passive X6


Whoa, that thing is massive! What are you temps?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope graphics cards count...


Nice! You don't really see the SilverArrow coolers around these days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> AC Freezer 13 PRO with a Panaflo medium speed fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Load temps are down a full 5*C. The mounting for these things sucks balls though.


At first glanse, it looked like those zip ties came stock with the cooler.


----------



## shadow water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Clean looking rig man. I like it. What are you looking into for GPU upgrades?


when i get some money im getting xfx 7870's


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow water*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Clean looking rig man. I like it. What are you looking into for GPU upgrades?
> 
> 
> 
> when i get some money im getting xfx 7870's
Click to expand...

the red looking accent on the xfx DD cooler is copper colored, not red. not sure if that is a concern. i really like the appearance of it. not overly impressed with the DD cooler itself for overclocking though. for stock it's nice and quiet


----------



## shadow water

i think even if they're i bit orange ill spray the rest of the shroud black and they'll look really good


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! You don't really see the SilverArrow coolers around these days.


Yeah I know, no idea what happened to them..
Shame I'll have to sell it for Uni, I'm quite possibly going to Mini-ITX..


----------



## Darth Krapter

So ugly i had to put the side window in the back.


----------



## dragon65

looks really nice


----------



## MPXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> That thing's a monster


Thank you Sir








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I have that same cooler (scythe mugen 2 rev. b). I had it in push pull for the longest time and when the push fan died, my temps didn't even change. So currently it only has one fan in pull.
> How well does it operate temp wise with no fans? This may be something I would try.


I use to work it fanless from my old case (NZXT PanzerBox).When change case and hardware i had to add fan.One for the above cos from other sides
it was the memory heatspreaders and cant fit.After of long time the one fan like yours , die (terrible noise) and from then i leave him passive.
If the case have good airflow trie it







Bolth (NZXT & Raven) have good airflow and i deside to trie it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Whoa, that thing is massive! What are you temps?


Max temps after gaming i see 28~29~30 Celsius.When i see that temps i increase the speed of the fans
from the fan controller of the case and the drop again .


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPXx*
> 
> Thank you Sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to work it fanless from my old case (NZXT PanzerBox).When change case and hardware i had to add fan.One for the above cos from other sides
> it was the memory heatspreaders and cant fit.After of long time the one fan like yours , die (terrible noise) and from then i leave him passive.
> If the case have good airflow trie it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolth (NZXT & Raven) have good airflow and i deside to trie it.
> Max temps after gaming i see 28~29~30 Celsius.When i see that temps i increase the speed of the fans
> from the fan controller of the case and the drop again .


Are those stock clocks?


----------



## MPXx

yup .
*cough* Stock *cough*


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPXx*
> 
> yup .
> *cough* Stock *cough*


ahh, I see what you did there. lol


----------



## Melcar

Just got my Frio on this weekend. A full 8*C cooler (2 hours OCCT Linpack) compared to the old Freezer 13 Pro (moded with a medium speed Panaflo fan) it replaced.



A stock Phenom II cooler I'm using on a spare PC:


----------



## mironccr345

^^^^ Can't go wrong with zip ties.


----------



## goingtoscotland

Just picked up a Xigmatek SD963 Loki 92mm cooler for my Athlon II X2 260 based system.

Running at 3.8ghz on the stock heatsink and fan core temps were 20c idle, and 52-53c loaded in OCCT for an hour. This was done the same day I installed the new cooler.

After installing the Loki I ran another hour of OCCT with the same BIOS settings for 3.8ghz. With the Loki I got 16c idle core temps and 28c peak at 100% load. That's a decrease of 24-25c over the stock cooler which I think is phenomenal for a cooler that only costs $25.

I will say that I did add a second 92mm fan to make it push/pull, but disconnecting the second fan seems to make little to no difference in temperatures, That said, I'm confident the Loki would run maybe 1-2c hotter with only the supplied fan.

Now running at a stable 4.0ghz and a max loaded core temperature of 32c.


----------



## Mccaula718

Installed a Thermalright Venomous X-RT in push pull with two Thermalright Fans. Dropped at least 5* from my Xigmatek S1283.

Sorry for crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## SR-71 Blackbird

http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/area51reopened/media/2013-04-01_18-13-33_963_zps3c011337.jpg.html

Phanteks PH-TC14PE \ replaced the stock fans with 2 Scythe Slipstream 110 CFM fans \ cooling my new Asrock 990fx extreme 9 \ FX8350









http://valid.canardpc.com/2766915


----------



## famous1994

My Server


----------



## NameUnknown

I guess I should get new pics of my setup up here one of these days.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## neo0031

I am too embarrassed to show pictures of my cheapo rig... In awe of all those here.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Cooler Master GeminII S524


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master GeminII S524


A quick bit of cable management and this will be beautiful!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> A quick bit of cable management and this will be beautiful!


thank you hopefully I will be getting a seasonic m12II 650W modular psu soon to eliminate a lot of the cables.







fully setup I use less than half the cables and 3 of my case fans are 4 pin molex. :facepalm


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master GeminII S524


I have the same cooler, but with a noctua fan.







Nice rig, but clean up those cables.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I have the same cooler, but with a noctua fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig, but clean up those cables.


How do you like the noctua fan over stock?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> How do you like the noctua fan over stock?


As far as temps, it's cooling my 940 pretty well on stock clocks, (HTPC/Server rig.) I added the Noctua fan because the stock fan was bit noisy and I had the Noctua fan lying around.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> As far as temps, it's cooling my 940 pretty well on stock clocks, (HTPC/Server rig.) I added the Noctua fan because the stock fan was bit noisy and I had the Noctua fan lying around.


my sli 660's and 5 case fans already do my noise levels in anyways so it doesnt make much difference to me. i've been thinking of getting a new fan for it to try to bring temps down even lower


----------



## neo0031

Had some time with a DSLR, as well as having done some (what is possible with my PSU) cable management with some new left-angle SATA cables.. Ghetto-ness all around. Front/Rear fans can be of any colour.







My cheap cheap rig in all her glory.















(Yes, I electrical taped most things as I hate the rainbow coloured cables from PSU/etc.) (Sorry for shaky pictures as well. Had no proper lighting or tripod.)


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> A quick bit of cable management and this will be beautiful!


Here she is after I rerouted my cables, some spiral wrap and electrical tape are next in the order of business to help clean it up even more. The only bag thing is after doin this is that now my top two chassis fans that connect to the mobo are not functioning anymore so I gotta look into that.


----------



## neo0031

Ha looking nice! We're all getting there.









And don't worry! Cable management always comes with breaking parts!







(Wait, is it just me?)

First time I tried cable management, got it done, was all proud. Then discovered pending sectors on my Hitachi HDD. No joke.









No misfortune so far (yet) this time though.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Had some time with a DSLR, as well as having done some (what is possible with my PSU) cable management with some new left-angle SATA cables.. Ghetto-ness all around. Front/Rear fans can be of any colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cheap cheap rig in all her glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I electrical taped most things as I hate the rainbow coloured cables from PSU/etc.) (Sorry for shaky pictures as well. Had no proper lighting or tripod.)


That's an aggressive looking case and clean looking too. I too am guilty of using electrical tape to hide some of the PSU cables.


----------



## neo0031

I made grommets out of electrical tape too







I also use pieces of black card to cover the PSU cabling.









I'm a poor student. What do you expect.







I'm quite proud of my setup right now to be honest.


----------



## raindog138




----------



## runelotus

Here my Aircooled AMD Rig


----------



## neo0031

Hyper 212 everywhere







I'm loving it.







all looking nice people


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I made grommets out of electrical tape too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also use pieces of black card to cover the PSU cabling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a poor student. What do you expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite proud of my setup right now to be honest.


As you should be. It's a clean looking build and I don't even notice the electrical tape.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runelotus*
> 
> Here my Aircooled AMD Rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those case's are great for a budget build.
My Wife's Source210 before I water-cooled it.


----------



## neo0031

Excuse my n00bness, but what is that awesome looking "Eco" cooler thing?!


----------



## d1nky

my amd air cooled rig..... work in progress! theres literally a gale force wind in there when at full speed lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Excuse my n00bness, but what is that awesome looking "Eco" cooler thing?!


It's a CooliT ECO-ALC cooler. You can probably find it on eBay or NCIX.com. I painted mine white.









Here's some pic's of what it would look like with-out the white paint. (not my pics)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my amd air cooled rig..... work in progress! theres literally a gale force wind in there when at full speed lol


All that red! Looks good.


----------



## neo0031

It's been very quiet in this thread... No AMD love/builds recently?


----------



## mironccr345

Here's one I recently sold. x6 with 460 2GB sli. I miss it.


----------



## neo0031

Oh dat cooler...







I was going to get the Zalman before, but reviews said HSF in that shape isn't that efficient...

Still, that is one good looking rig..!


----------



## mironccr345

It's not the best air cooler on the market, but it's a step up from stock cooler and the temps are decent. I bought it for the looks, regardless of the reviews.


----------



## doyll

It looks very nice!








And from what I see in reviews is 15-20c better than stock.. so definitely a good mid-range cooler.


----------



## famous1994

My freshly rebuilt HTPC/LAN Rig


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> My freshly rebuilt HTPC/LAN Rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad for a HTPC/LAN rig.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Not bad for a HTPC/LAN rig.


Thanks!


----------



## Nobsod35

that's sick man


----------



## Nobsod35

any one got any feedback on the cooler master 212 EVO


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nobsod35*
> 
> any one got any feedback on the cooler master 212 EVO


Feedback as in what, a review?

In short, it is a perfectly good mid range aftermarket cooler for a low low price, if that's what you're asking.

I'm rocking one myself.









If you like to know more, or ask more about the 212 Evo, see the link to the club in my sig.


----------



## Nobsod35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arbiter419*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at arbiter419's cpu cooler!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my reaction when I took it out of the box as well.


Same here, wow get a modular PSU


----------



## DarthBaggins

All I have on my Home and Work Rig are the NZXT Respire T20 (work) and T40 (Home)
Home


Work


----------



## Nobsod35

looks cool, could use some cable management though. sorry, I am a stickler about cable management. Need to post some of my new finished build pics on here.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Alot of those are older photos, I've re-run all the cables to clean up both setups, lol. Had a slow day at work so it gave me time to clean up the work rig (Thermaltake V3 case) and then the home one I just thought it was over-due.
Home


----------



## Nobsod35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Alot of those are older photos, I've re-run all the cables to clean up both setups, lol. Had a slow day at work so it gave me time to clean up the work rig (Thermaltake V3 case) and then the home one I just thought it was over-due.
> Home


Oh yeah that would be driving me batty lol, need cable management..


----------



## Nobsod35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> My freshly rebuilt HTPC/LAN Rig


That looks so pretty, nice build there.. impressive,most impressive..


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nobsod35*
> 
> That looks so pretty, nice build there.. impressive,most impressive..


Thanks!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> All I have on my Home and Work Rig are the NZXT Respire T20 (work) and T40 (Home)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Work


Nice set up. The cables though.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao, hatin' on my cables, the only reason the Sata cables are out is due to length and they are UV reactive i'll end up getting longer ones one day.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## adog12341

My current rig. FX-8350 and HD 7870 by HIS. Currently anxiously waiting on the 7970 I ordered.


----------



## sirsaechao

My two AMD 945 Phenom II X 4 backup build both with Hyper 212+ one in a 690 II Advance and one in a HAF 912:


----------



## Nobsod35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adog12341*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current rig. FX-8350 and HD 7870 by HIS. Currently anxiously waiting on the 7970 I ordered.


NICE, that's cool!!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lmao, hatin' on my cables, the only reason the Sata cables are out is due to length and they are UV reactive i'll end up getting longer ones one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haha, I'm just giving you a hard time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adog12341*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current rig. FX-8350 and HD 7870 by HIS. Currently anxiously waiting on the 7970 I ordered.


The lighting looks really good. Are you using NZXT Sleeved LED's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao*
> 
> My two AMD 945 Phenom II X 4 backup build both with Hyper 212+ one in a 690 II Advance and one in a HAF 912:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you thought about turning them into HTPC's/Server?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> haha, I'm just giving you a hard time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting looks really good. Are you using NZXT Sleeved LED's?
> Have you thought about turning them into HTPC's/Server?


I know you are, lol.


----------



## adog12341

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> The lighting looks really good. Are you using NZXT Sleeved LED's?


I'm using the NZXT Hue kit that goes in a 5.25 bay. I love the thing, it has all the different colors you could want and has different show modes.


----------



## FastMHz

WOW! Some of these CPU coolers are quite impressive :-o

Most of my air cooling mods involve the case itself, such as my gaming rig in which I installed 4x 120mm Cougar fans:


----------



## famous1994

Here's some current pics of my HTPC. I recently put a modular power supply in it and changed the fans around.


----------



## afropelican




----------



## mironccr345

^ That fan mod.







How are your temps now?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ That fan mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your temps now?


Not exact same mod or person at all, but I did a similar experiment the past few days... Having a fan in that position (on case side panel) does not lower my card's temp (not that it needs extra cooling.) but rasises my CPU temp quite a bit.

But again, every case and set up is different.


----------



## Melcar




----------



## afropelican

^Nice Frio Melcar - You have great taste XD
IN reply to mironccr345 and neo0031
My Graphics Card temp dropped by 8C (consistent Room Temp) as a result of that mod and the north bridge dropped by about 10C the CPU temp remained unaffected. There is no noticeable noise increase and at idle my Hard drive /GFX still remains the loudest source of noise


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Not exact same mod or person at all, but I did a similar experiment the past few days... Having a fan in that position (on case side panel) does not lower my card's temp (not that it needs extra cooling.) but rasises my CPU temp quite a bit.
> 
> But again, every case and set up is different.


Hmm, maybe having the fans in a pull configuration would help temps?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really would depend on how much cool air the intakes are pulling vs if the exhaust is pushing/pulling out equal amounts if not a little more.


----------



## dimwit13

Hello all.
I figure this is the best place to start.

I just bought a LIAN LI PC-T60B test bench because, I am the computer guy around here-lol
I have 10 systems that I have built for friends and family and another 5+ to build in the next few months.
Sometimes I use parts from older/other systems, so I don't always know what is working and I am tired of messing around with testing everything in a case. (yes, I have used the MB box method)
Hence, the Test Bench.
I only work with AMD.

Question.....
I am looking for the best HSF for AMD, that uses the STOCK mounting Bracket.
I would really like a higher end cooler, or a good AIO watercooler, but from what I have read/seen, they all need to have the Stock bracket removed.
I don't want to have to deal with taking the bracket off each motherboard, and then re installing it after each test/build.
Some will have a stock HSF and some will have an aftermarket HSF, but I would like a HSF that is universal, for testing.
Some of these builds, I will be overclocking and all will be stressed tested, so a stock am3 HSF, wont really work.
I would like to keep it under $100.
If anyone has a solution, Mod, "this is what I did/do" or advice, I would appreciate it.

-dimwit-

That really wasn't a question, was it?-lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

I like my Respire T40 I'm using on my Source Reboot build, also the stock hsf that came with my 8350 looked pretty beefy for a stockie


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I like my Respire T40 I'm using on my Source Reboot build, also the stock hsf that came with my 8350 looked pretty beefy for a stockie


Thanks.
I took a look at the Respire T40 and it looks like you have to replace the stock bracket-which is what I am trying to avoid.
I did dig out a stock HSF, the ones with the heat pipes, I just might give that a try for a while and see if it will work.
I might just rig up some sort of bracket that mounts to the MB try, that I can use a AIO on.
I also ran across this one-Cooler Master Hyper T4, It uses the stock bracket.
I don't plan on ordering one until Friday, so I am still open for more options.

Thanks

-dimwit-


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok, yeah then I'd look at the 8350's hsf if you can get your hands on one, I might part with mine, but I have one for the 6100 & 4100 too


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ok, yeah then I'd look at the 8350's hsf if you can get your hands on one, I might part with mine, but I have one for the 6100 & 4100 too


I have one of these-


If I keep digging, I could probably find a few more.
I will give it a go.

-dimwit-


----------



## DarthBaggins

That looks like the one for the 8350


----------



## ihatelolcats

pretty sure its the same one from phenom ii...


----------



## GAMERIG

So all nice AIR COOLERS within their rigs, I cannot quote them all.


----------



## Darks

I have a problem....My pc randomly just shuts off. No virus as Avast hasn't found one in my pc. It's not a direct hardware issue either unless my PSU is the cause. I am 99% sure it's a heat problem off my cpu. My set up is an ECS 890GXM-A2 Version 2 motherboard, AMD Phenom II x4 970 BE (Black Edition) 3.5GHz, 8gs DDR3 Ram, Asus HD 5770 2G DDR3 (Maybe DDR5), Hitachi 1TB Internal HDD and a 2TB external HDD. I have three fans sucking air into my pc case and two fans sucking air out via the back and top. It's been happening for a little over a week or two and it's pissing me off.

I can't play any game without worrying if my pc will just shut completely off and not power back on. I have to unplug my PSU power cord and plug it back in then wait a few moments before turning my pc back on. I know the motherboard is fine as it's receiving power due to the buttons on it to turn it on and reset it are on. So I have no idea why it's shutting down randomly.


----------



## blooder11181

Darks what psu brand are you using?


----------



## Darks

Thermaltalkie 600W


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darks*
> 
> Thermaltalkie 600W


do you mean thermaltake?


----------



## ihatelolcats

of course thats what he meant...


----------



## Step83

New cooler, thermalright true spirit 140, its huge!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> New cooler, thermalright true spirit 140, its huge!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. Massive Sexy Cooler!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> New cooler, thermalright true spirit 140, its huge!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like TRUE Spirit 140 Power with 6x *8mm heat pipes*
 

TRUE Spirit 140(BW) with 6x *6mm heat pipes*.
 

0.8c warmer than NH-D14 SE 2011 & 2.8dBA quieter. Change the fan to a TY-143 for about 8c more cooling


----------



## GAMERIG

It's SCYTHE: ASHURA (SCASR-1000) w/ 14CM Push n Pull.


Guess what?, I'm retiring from WC and back to Air Cooler, my last.


----------



## chaosdna




----------



## GAMERIG

It's Thermaltake NiC L32 CPU Cooler w/ 140mm-Glide Stream Fan in CoolerMaster 341 Elite case. this is for living room.

Note: This is not finish but get an idea.


----------



## untore

the 2 frontal 140mm fans blow directly to h100i tubes and vga, the back 140mm is in take too to get air for vrm. Replaced the 2 sp120l fans of the h100i with 2 enermax twister pressure in push exhaust . Used the two sp120l 1 for vrm, pretty much floating on the vrms, and 1 on the back towards the backplate socket framed between the ssd bay and the cables. A 120m globe fan recicled blows laterally on the vga for better air because under the vga there is a audio card, the fan just lays upon the hdd bay and the plastic esterior of the vga cooler.

What I opted not to:
- the fan on the vrm was much closer to the case cover than the fan themselves, that caused contact with the case cover on high rpms and possibly less directed air flow toward the vrms
- tried the h100i vertically, it could only be placed toward the top because toward the bottom there is the vga which did not allow for room, but that would not leave room to place the 2 140mm fans on the top, could place only the one on the left.
- tried the h100i fans intake, vrms would just burn and rams too would reach uncomfortable temperatures. If there is the 2 h100i intake that bring hot air inside the case and the vga, especially the r9 290 that reaches 90c, the center of the case where there is the cpu itself and rams and nb with vrms becomes pretty much HELL hot air from the top, hot air from the bottom...not good, better to sacrifice a few degrees on the cpu than let the whole mobo burn

A few considerations about the nosie:
So I swapped the sp120l with the twister pressure, those fans reach around 1780rpm, not really 1800 at least from corsair link readings at max rpm, the noise is no where near the scream the sp120l make at 2600-2700rpm, it is low tone mostly air moving. There is to say I couldn't use the rubber screws I got with the enermax fans because the fans are connected to the radiator, instead I use the rubber screws for the 2 140mm front fans.
I am still using the two sp120l, they reach the noise level of the enermax at max rpm at around 2200rpm, but I have to say that even at 2700rpm the noise level is less than when they were attached to the radiator.

These are possible reasons:
- the fans are put vertically or nearly vertically, the bearing is better this way?
- the vibrations caused by these fans (because these fans have really high vibrations) is absorbed by the cables, (the vrm one is just floating so the vibrations are heavily reduced, and the fan on the backplate has vibrations reduced by the cables that allow for its placement)
- the fan for the backplate produces less noise because well...it's in the back.

The globe fan (which was recycled by a dead psu) at max rpm is a few span less noisy than any fan at max rpm in the case so I can keep it max rpm most of the time.
The only thing I have to do is to remove the metal circle on the back intake fan because the back of the case gets really hot most likely due to the vga and the mobo and the psu on the second chamber, and all of these have direct contact with the back part of the case, increasing the temp of the metal grid of the fan entirely, and the air that passes through the intake fan then gets inadvertently hot, If I want to put an air filter there it should be a non metal one to avoid thermal conduction...

tell me if you don't agree with something I have written..
this is back chamber fan


----------



## chaosdna




----------



## V-R021

FX-8350 + Enermax ETS-T40


----------



## maddangerous

AMD A10-7850K cooled by a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. Stock fan. Resides in a Fractal Design Node 804.

Sorry for the somewhat bad pic.


----------



## SLOWION

Dark Rock Pro 3 cooling my AMD CPU. Not the prettiest picture but it'll do for now


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Rock Pro 3 cooling my AMD CPU. Not the prettiest picture but it'll do for now


Holy crap that is a beast of a cooler! What kind of temps so you get?


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Holy crap that is a beast of a cooler! What kind of temps so you get?


On my A10-5800K I get about 43C under idle and 55C at full load running Prime 95


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> On my A10-5800K I get about 43C under idle and 55C at full load running Prime 95


..... I want it... I don't think it will fit and have no more money for now, but I want it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Holy crap that is a beast of a cooler! What kind of temps so you get?
> 
> 
> 
> On my A10-5800K I get about 43C under idle and 55C at full load running Prime 95
Click to expand...

what kind of oc do you have


----------



## MiladEd

My humble DeepCool GAMMAXX 300 cooling a FX-8320 OC to 4.0 GHz.


----------



## celeroncool

Hey guy!

First time poster, long time modder from Finland!

I have a tricky question, and this forum topic seems like the best place to ask this as I have a AMD CPU.

So here goes...

Are there any good performing air coolers on the market, which would allow 90 degree rotated AMD socket, and it would still exhaust to the back?

Some background info:
Case is Jonsbo U2 Black Link
Mobo is AsRock FM2A88X-ITX+ Link
GPU is ASUS GTX760 (for those who care)

I was looking at Thermalright Macho Zero, as my color scheme is black, white and red. It is not a dealbreaker if it is metallic, as I can paint it.
But, looking trough the specs, it seems like the cooler would mount exhaust facing upwards to my PSU, and I would not be able to fit a case fan.

I have measured that the Zero would fit just fine as the CPU is dead center on the board, but the only problem is orientation of the CPU bracket.

Some pics;
Google plus album link

Reason why I want it to exhaust to the back is the temps, no matter how big the CPU cooler, the air wont get out of the case without the case fan, as my PSU fan doesnt spin, its 80+Gold.

Thank you in advance for ideas and suggestions!


----------



## Melcar




----------



## chaosdna




----------



## Melcar

Took some double sided velcro pads and attached two 80mm slim CM fans. They fit nicely there.





Some Silvestone Utrafines to quiet the Jetflos on the CPU cooler. Those suckers climb up to 2300rpm when attached to dense heatsinks/radiators and they scream. No real loss in cooling ability with the filters. Still a bit loud, but the noise is much more agreeable.


----------



## Lyxchoklad

Using a MSI 790fx-gd70 and waiting to upgrade to a MSI 970a Krait with USB 3.1







. My build is on http://www.overclock.net/t/1546811/ocn-mod-of-the-month-march-2015-amateur-class-vote-now .


----------



## XtachiX




----------



## jsc1973

Overclocked 860K being cooled by a Black Megahalems with push-pull SilenX EFX 12-15 fans. Case fans in the background are two Scythe Kama-Flex SA0825FDB12L models.


----------



## Erick Silver

I'll join, will post pics up when I get home.


----------



## miklkit

Would you believe 5 ghz on air? Believe it.




Please forgive the messy wires. It is only a $45 case.


----------



## Erick Silver

My rig is pretty dusty.


----------



## miklkit

Metro Data Vac!!


----------



## famous1994

Put a Prolimatech MK26 on my HD7970 with 2 120mm Enermax fans


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Put a Prolimatech MK26 on my HD7970 with 2 120mm Enermax fans
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is that cooler? I was thinking of getting rid of this Reference cooler on my Asus 7970

Wanna know whats driving me crazy in your pics BTW? The fact that the ENERMAX lettering is all upside down. That would drive me insane in my rig.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> How is that cooler? I was thinking of getting rid of this Reference cooler on my Asus 7970
> 
> Wanna know whats driving me crazy in your pics BTW? The fact that the ENERMAX lettering is all upside down. That would drive me insane in my rig.


It's good so far, I have it idling at 25-26c compared to 60c. I haven't tried any games yet with it as I just put it on, but I will assume that if my idle is that low, then when it's being used it will be lower than the usual 80c I was hitting with the stock cooler.

It's funny you mention that because it annoys me too, but they are setup that way for proper cooling. So I just have to deal with it.


----------



## SLOWION

Just added a be quiet! Dark Rock TF to my rig. Aesthetically I'm liking the top flow design over a tower cooler.









A quick review of it ^^^


----------



## Melcar

Thermaltake Frio Extreme. Those clips are a real pain to work with. The mounting on this thing is flimsy, but it seems to hold everything together nicely. I really want those 140mm Jetflos now







.


----------



## famous1994

Got rid of my AIO liquid cooler and got a Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C cooler. My HD7970 is sporting the MK26 by Prolimatech as well. I'm using 7 120mm Enermax T.B. Silence Red LED fans, 1 140mm Thermaltake Pure fan, and 2 200mm Thermaltake Color Shift fans, all inside a Thermaltake Level 10 GT.


----------



## Erick Silver

Here is my rig. AMD 1090T and HD7950.


Oh yeah thats right! Cardboard boxin' it! At least for now. Project Red Steel is in the works. Here's a sampler!


----------



## Woltron

Hello to all fellow members! i am glad to share here my first post ever of my custom AMD air cooled monster PC.


----------



## Melcar

So Amazon has been in Mexico a while now and I can finally get some decent stuff. Ordered a bunch of stuff last weekend, among them a NH-D15. The Frio Extreme I had was driving me nuts, so after a few weeks of having it I just decided to change it.

Some pics:

Here you can see both coolers side by side. The Frio was running two TY-143 fans and so will the NH-D15.



The fin stacks on the Frio are a bit taller and it does seem to have a few more of them. However, the towers are slightly slimmer than the ones on the Noctua. They are also pressed on the Frio, as opposed to soldered on the NH-D15, making the Noctua cooler a bit heavier than the Frio.



Here it is inside the case all pretty and stuff. The mounting is a bit annoying compared to the Frio Extreme. However, one of the things I did not like about the Frio was that the base of the heatsink does not sit flush on the CPU heatspreader, since you can rotate it a few degrees to the sides. The mounting on the NH-D15 is just rock solid in comparison. Also the fan clips on the Frio are a royal pain to work with.



Testing it right now, and I'm sorry but, holy ******* ****. After 2 hours of OCCT small test (which generates the most heat for me):

FX8320 @ 4.6GHz
1.45 vcore, CPU LLC Ultra High

Frio Extreme
Room temp. 32*C
CPU Core temp. 78*C

NH-D15
Room temp. 33*C
CPU core temp. 68*C

Add some margin of error since none of this is sciencemagical or anything on my part.


----------



## doyll

Looking good Melcar !

I'm not surprised. D15, PH-TC14PE, Silver Arrow SB-E & IB-E, R1 Ultimate & Universal, FI-REEX Deluxe, all perform very close to the same with same fans. Even NH-D14, TRUE Spirit 140 rev.A, NH-U14S and others have withing a few degrees. Besides, TT are not all that great.


----------



## miklkit

Holy guacamole!! A 10C difference is huge.







A solid mount seems to make a difference.

What are your temps in IBT AVX Very High? At 1.45 they should be under 60C.


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


Oh my. LOL Thats is so stock and generic. I remember those days. Hang in there Blooder. You'll get some shiny stuff that will be more visually appealing soon. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Oh my. LOL Thats is so stock and generic. I remember those days. Hang in there Blooder. You'll get some shiny stuff that will be more visually appealing soon. We all have to start somewhere.


i like old cases and this system is not good enough for oc and stock fan is enough


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> i like old cases and this system is not good enough for oc and stock fan is enough


but system might be good enough for underclock


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> i like old cases and this system is not good enough for oc and stock fan is enough


What you should do is load that case with the most modern components you have, but stick an old beige CD-ROM drive in the top optical bay, find one of the old AMD Athlon XP case badges and put it on the case, and then take it to a LAN party.









I've got a 14-year-old Antec case running modern components here, but it would be obvious it's not an ancient rig, because I have all of the case badges still on it, from Athlon Thunderbird, through C2D and Phenom II, all the way to AMD A-series and FX.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> What you should do is load that case with the most modern components you have, but stick an old beige CD-ROM drive in the top optical bay, find one of the old AMD Athlon XP case badges and put it on the case, and then take it to a LAN party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 14-year-old Antec case running modern components here, but it would be obvious it's not an ancient rig, because I have all of the case badges still on it, from Athlon Thunderbird, through C2D and Phenom II, all the way to AMD A-series and FX.


people still do Lan parties?


----------



## Melcar

More pics. Changed the case fans.


----------



## miklkit

That looks like you are heading in the right direction. Now to upgrade the case airflow to feed lots of air to those TY-143s.


----------



## Melcar

I think 3 Scythe Grand Flex PWM should be more than enough







.


----------



## miklkit

Are they good for 130CFM? That is what the TY-143s can do and more than that much air must flow in and out of the case to let them breathe.


----------



## luisxd

AMD Phenom II x4 965 + Lepa LV12 Black + 2x Corsair SP120


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Are they good for 130CFM? That is what the TY-143s can do and more than that much air must flow in and out of the case to let them breathe.


Not quite, but I do have three of them in the front, one in the back, and vented top pci covers to take care of the extra air. Used to have a second active exhaust in the top rear fan port, but all that did was create extra noise.


----------



## doyll

Probably not enough case airlfow to keep up with component demands.

Assuming they are the 2500rpm version with almost no restrictions .. 3 intakes and 1 exhaust is marginal..
They move a maximum of 97cfm each. On rear vent that is 33cfm less than TY-143 moves at same speed .. and tTY-143 are stacked meaning resistance is frutile.







On intake they are supplying airflow to both CPU (130cfm) and GPU (70cfm) .. minimum total needed is 200cfm with 288cfm for intakes with no resistance .. and there is resitance. So probably little or no margin of error for any heated exhaust that might mix into intake airflow or for any restriction loss from filters and grills.

Removing the PCIe slot covers will at about 50% more airflow through them.


----------



## Melcar

They are all vented (using the high flow covers from various Arctic Cooling GPU coolers I have around). There is another NF-A15 fan on the side panel blowing in (controlled by the GPU).


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 965 + Lepa LV12 Black + 2x Corsair SP120


You like the all black color scheme. The components seem to be well matched as long as the overclock doesn't go too far.

That cooler has a solid mounting system. I wish more were like that.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 965 + Lepa LV12 Black + 2x Corsair SP120


Lepa DV12 is a good mid-size cooler.








I used one for several months and was quite impressed at how well it does for it's size.


----------



## miklkit

Interesting. I know nothing about Lepa.

About Melcar's case, I use 4 intake fans and no exhaust fan and that is barely adequate. I had to move the 290X down to the bottom pcie slot to keep its hot exhaust out of the cooler intake air stream.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Interesting. I know nothing about Lepa.
> 
> About Melcar's case, I use 4 intake fans and no exhaust fan and that is barely adequate. I had to move the 290X down to the bottom pcie slot to keep its hot exhaust out of the cooler intake air stream.


My situation is different. I do have an exhaust fan, the side fan pushes air out trough the vented PCI slots (having no side fan actually causes the case to suck in air from the PCI vent covers), and my GPU hardly pushes out any heat compared to yours.


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You like the all black color scheme. The components seem to be well matched as long as the overclock doesn't go too far.
> 
> That cooler has a solid mounting system. I wish more were like that.


Yeah I like that mounting system a lot, it's very easy to install and uninstall and it's very solid, in past with other coolers I had, screws used to loosen with time, but this one has been almost 6 months installed and it's still rock solid.

Actually it can handle very high OC's (Phenom II x4 965 @4.5 @60~65C, Pentium G3258 @4.8 @60~65C, FX 8350 @5.2 @60~65C, etc, etc) maybe not as good as a NH-D14 (haven't tried one yet) but still a very good performer, also it's price (35USD) it's a strong point in the perfomance/price ratio.


----------



## frostbite

For nostalgia resons, and prbably the only one on here


----------



## miklkit

Err, what is that?


----------



## frostbite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Err, what is that?


That is an asrock am2 daughter board, would have fit in the 939 dual sata and the 939 sli32 boards


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> For nostalgia resons, and prbably the only one on here


Wow.....Haven't seen one of those in a REEEEEEEEAAAAAAALLLLY long time.


----------



## Kryton

Coudn't resist.... When I saw it was available I just had to get it.
It was actually a brandnew, unused unit when I got it and after trying it out, seems to do OK with my 7870K.

Simply rediculous!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Coudn't resist.... When I saw it was available I just had to get it.
> It was actually a brandnew, unused unit when I got it and after trying it out, seems to do OK with my 7870K.
> 
> Simply rediculous!


LOL
Always wanted to try one of them. Have you tried turning the fans over so they pull air up and away form mobo? My experiences show this often lowers temps significantly


----------



## Kryton

Not yet considering I only unboxed it this morning to set up and try out.
However that's something I could try a little later.


----------



## doyll

You wouldn't even have to put all the screws in to hold the fans until you know if it helps or not.


----------



## Kryton

Fans with this cooler are held in with clips, not screws.
I do have another reason to mess with the fans as in remove them. I have a blower right above it that moves alot of air, certainly more than these fans could on their own.


----------



## doyll

Interesting. Maybe no fan on cooler will work best. Only way to know is try it.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Coudn't resist.... When I saw it was available I just had to get it.
> It was actually a brandnew, unused unit when I got it and after trying it out, seems to do OK with my 7870K.
> 
> Simply rediculous!


What's the name of that cooler Kryton?


----------



## doyll

Scythe Susanoo cc. 2010


----------



## zila

Thank you.


----------



## V1per

My Hyper 212 EVO with a Gelid Solutions Slim 12 PL on the front and a CM JetFlo on the back


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1per*
> 
> My Hyper 212 EVO with a Gelid Solutions Slim 12 PL on the front and a CM JetFlo on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry, replied to wrong person.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Sorry to keep jumping you, but forum etiquette is not to necro old thread with trivial posts.


Ah, come on, give the guy a break. Can't you see he's got a big case of the blues?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Ah, come on, give the guy a break. Can't you see he's got a big case of the blues?


Are you stalking me? Again?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Are you stalking me? Again?


Not as much as the last time. That court order thing really took the fun out of it.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Not as much as the last time. That court order thing really took the fun out of it.










That was only a prank!
And you fell for it!


----------



## miklkit

Err WHA!!?!?

AMD users are not allowed to post pictures of their AMD rigs in the AMD pictures thread?
















My current setup:


----------



## doyll

Looks like my cooler! Even same fans!








Last AMD I built was years ago. Nothing wrong with them just been getting good deals on .. the other guys.


----------



## miklkit

So why are you telling AMD users not to post here?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So why are you telling AMD users not to post here?


Because he wants them to post AMD rigs in the Intel thread, so he can tell them authoritatively not to post AMD rig pics. Don't fall for it. We should all just post our VIA rigs pics - that'll probably push him over the thin edge of brand tribalism.


----------



## miklkit

Via? I had a Cyrix rig a long time ago. Last century to be precise.









For the record my opposition to intel has exactly nothing to do with their products and everything to do with upper management. There is this little thing called VOTING that they seem to be opposed to.


----------



## doyll

Sorry mate, voting is not part of marketing .. unless you consider not buying their products voting.








Heck, voting is a joke even in democracies. We don't really get to pick who we want, but only what big money selects and puts on the ballet.


----------



## miklkit

This is about politics. As in being allowed to vote at all! This is not a political forum so I will not spam it with proof that voter suppression is a real thing. But look up ALEC and the Koch brothers. Intel has been supporting them with mucho money for many years. So I no longer buy intel products. I also don't buy coca cola either. You can do what you want as you are pretty safe in Europe. I have considered moving there to get away from the fascists here.


----------



## MPXx

i love Scythe coolers


----------



## helo moshi

Deepcool Gammaxx 400 on AMD Athlon II X4 635 @ stock 2.9GHz with CnC enabled and pull mode only fan config (to prevent fast dust build up). A cheap and effective $25 CPU Cooler









Idle: 36C
Load: 51C
Ambient: 34C

http://s137.photobucket.com/user/syke_crest/media/800_MG_4905_zpsbhgzrhhl.jpg.html


----------



## Basard

Well, chrisjames61, you were right! The Freezer Pro 64 couldn't hack it through spring in Wisconsin--gone are the days of 16c room temperature, hello to the days of 26c ambient (don't worry, the AC is in the window now!).

Here is newest edition to my computer! The Silverstone HE01! Temps are great, but I'm having trouble with stability above 4.6 Ghz.

I'm having trouble uploading images to the forums now. So, I'll use TPU's uploader:



Edit: And here's the before picture, most of you guys probably missed it. MAN! the cooler on the old 560ti 448 core was a beast (it's in a happier place now--a cousin-in-law's new computer). From one of my other posts:


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Basard*
> 
> Well, chrisjames61, you were right! The Freezer Pro 64 couldn't hack it through spring in Wisconsin--gone are the days of 16c room temperature, hello to the days of 26c ambient (don't worry, the AC is in the window now!).
> 
> Here is newest edition to my computer! The Silverstone HE01! Temps are great, but I'm having trouble with stability above 4.6 Ghz.
> 
> I'm having trouble uploading images to the forums now. So, I'll use TPU's uploader:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Good choice!
Image uploads are randomly problematic between 0800 & 1400GMT. It's being worked on, but it's hard to find and fix random problems


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Basard*
> 
> Well, chrisjames61, you were right! The Freezer Pro 64 couldn't hack it through spring in Wisconsin--gone are the days of 16c room temperature, hello to the days of 26c ambient (don't worry, the AC is in the window now!).
> 
> Here is newest edition to my computer! The Silverstone HE01! Temps are great, but I'm having trouble with stability above 4.6 Ghz.
> 
> I'm having trouble uploading images to the forums now. So, I'll use TPU's uploader:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And here's the before picture, most of you guys probably missed it. MAN! the cooler on the old 560ti 448 core was a beast (it's in a happier place now--a cousin-in-law's new computer). From one of my other posts:


Sweeeet. Just feed it lots of air and will do you good. Mine in a smaller case.


----------



## Krnt

I received this Master Air Maker 8 for Christmas:



Not as good as I expected, but just enough for gaming.
I think I can get some improvement with surface sanding and orientation change.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krnt*
> 
> I received this Master Air Maker 8 for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good as I expected, but just enough for gaming.
> I think I can get some improvement with surface sanding and orientation change.


Good looking case







. I find it hard to get rid of mine, even if I feel my components have outgrown it.


----------



## miklkit

That is an interesting cooler but it doesn't seem to be good enough for FX. Could you mount an intake fan in the space under the front usb ports? Also removing the rear pci-e slot covers might help.


----------



## Krnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is an interesting cooler but it doesn't seem to be good enough for FX. Could you mount an intake fan in the space under the front usb ports? Also removing the rear pci-e slot covers might help.


The cooler seems to be enough for gaming where it never exceeds 70, but I have noticed that I've been having an issue with a hot spot between the rear of the CPU cooler and the lower part 120mm exhaust fan and the video card, because of the offset of the exhaust fan, so I plan to change the orientation and use the top one as main exhaust and move the video card to a lower PCIe slot, also sand the contact surface, because is pretty rough from factory. This cooler is way better compared to the Hyper 612 I had, LOL.

I have two intakes in the front, the lower one is a 200mm, and a 120mm 1300rpm fan on the spot you mentioned, those are filtered, also the exhaust fans are free flow, I cut out the grills.
I will look for some other areas of improvement, like a 120mm intake on the back of the motherboard.

Also I've seen the temps of your rig and those are simply astounding!


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Basard*
> 
> Here is newest edition to my computer! The Silverstone HE01! Temps are great, but I'm having trouble with stability above 4.6 Ghz.


I've heard about the HE01 but never thought it could provide such CLEAR memory clearance on any motherboard







.

In love with it plus it already has a kick-arse fan provided, shall be hunting it down on Flebay right this very minute.

Another thing, how loud is that huge 140mm fan when the cpu is idling?


----------



## miklkit

The rule of thumb is: "If you can cool it you can clock it." This means that cooling is more important than voltage. By running it in the 70-80C range you could be degrading the cpu.

Since that cooler is a given your best bet to improve temps are to improve overall case air flow. I started out by working on case air flow and had the basics in place before I started going for the big clocks.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krnt*
> 
> The cooler seems to be enough for gaming where it never exceeds 70, but I have noticed that I've been having an issue with a hot spot between the rear of the CPU cooler and the lower part 120mm exhaust fan and the video card, because of the offset of the exhaust fan, so I plan to change the orientation and use the top one as main exhaust and move the video card to a lower PCIe slot, also sand the contact surface, because is pretty rough from factory. This cooler is way better compared to the Hyper 612 I had, LOL.
> 
> I have two intakes in the front, the lower one is a 200mm, and a 120mm 1300rpm fan on the spot you mentioned, those are filtered, also the exhaust fans are free flow, I cut out the grills.
> I will look for some other areas of improvement, like a 120mm intake on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> Also I've seen the temps of your rig and those are simply astounding!


You can fit a slim 140mm fan on the back, like a Cryorig XT140. It covers the whole CPU cut-out area. Right now I have one simply tapped to the side panel, but I plan to cut out a hole there.


----------



## Krnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> You can fit a slim 140mm fan on the back, like a Cryorig XT140. It covers the whole CPU cut-out area. Right now I have one simply tapped to the side panel, but I plan to cut out a hole there.


Yeah I have thought about it, the left panel of my case has a bevel or offset where you can place a 120 or 140mm fan, normally used to help the GPU. If I recall correctly, If I switch the panels, the grill matches with the back of the CPU, and the offset bevel allows non-slim fan to fit there.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krnt*
> 
> The cooler seems to be enough for gaming where it never exceeds 70, but I have noticed that I've been having an issue with a hot spot between the rear of the CPU cooler and the lower part 120mm exhaust fan and the video card, because of the offset of the exhaust fan, so I plan to change the orientation and use the top one as main exhaust and move the video card to a lower PCIe slot, also sand the contact surface, because is pretty rough from factory. This cooler is way better compared to the Hyper 612 I had, LOL.
> 
> I have two intakes in the front, the lower one is a 200mm, and a 120mm 1300rpm fan on the spot you mentioned, those are filtered, also the exhaust fans are free flow, I cut out the grills.
> I will look for some other areas of improvement, like a 120mm intake on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> Also I've seen the temps of your rig and those are simply astounding!


Others and I have found not using the motherboard I/O cover/shield (piece that fits into case below upper vent in back of tower before motherboard is installed) quite often lowers temps of components behind CPU and between back of GPU and CPU.

You can also try lowering the middle and/or front fans on CPU cooler to as close to motherboard as possible so more air flows over it's components.







.


----------



## awesomeopossum

Super-low budget 7400k APU build in the works.. steam will be moved from my i7 3610qm/630m laptop to this box. My poor old laptop hits 90c+ and throttles down.. I'm going to retire it from gaming. Rubber U molding for the sharp edge of the "shaker hood" is en route via amazon. I've since rolled the metal edge inward towards the heatsink in order to keep the panel from flexing


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I've heard about the HE01 but never thought it could provide such CLEAR memory clearance on any motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In love with it plus it already has a kick-arse fan provided, shall be hunting it down on Flebay right this very minute.
> 
> Another thing, how loud is that huge 140mm fan when the cpu is idling?


Yes the HE01 has unlimited ram clearance. None better.

How quiet is it? At idle my rig competes with a HEPA filter for noise and is not quite completely silent. The FHP-141 fans do not rise above ambient until they go over 1000 rpm but will idle as low as 700 rpm.

At the other end they will not get near peak rpm unless the fan profile is maxed out in the motherboard bios and they are powered with a pwm-Molex adaptor so their power comes directly from the psu. They have a lower pitched sound profile that is pleasant after listening to other fans high pitched screaming.

I like the overall cobby industrial look and the low rumble as it fits well with the whole industrial piledriver, bulldozer FX theme.









EDIT: A shaker hood! Now that is a good retro look.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I like the overall cobby industrial look and the low rumble as it fits well with the whole industrial piledriver, bulldozer FX theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: A shaker hood! Now that is a good retro look.


Already placed an order for it here in Convict Town

When you said "Shaker hood" I thought it was for the 351 GTHO sedan and that got me excited like a kiddie again.


----------



## Krnt

I love the shaker, also thought of doing it If I had a case that lacked the necessary height, I'm just afraid if the dust in my case.

I try to avoid any unfiltered intake or even passive opening in my case, I have lost too many boards due to dust and humidity in the past.

In other notes I just made some changes in my build:


After the sanding and change in orientation, the temps are still the same, the only thing is that there is no airflow stall and that the CPU takes warm air from the proximity of the GPU when its in use, which is not ideal, but the temps didn't got worse not even when gaming. On the contrary I seem to have seen better temps on the GPU of about 3° to 5°C, most likely due to the added distance from the CPU, but the bad thing is that the GPU is now on a PCIe x8, which may have impacted performance very slightly, but is not noticeable.

The important thing to say here is that the Master Maker 8 is quite mediocre for a high end cooler, hardly better than the Hyper 612 with a 2000rpm fan, would be interesting If I could install better fans in it, but the only optional brackets it has are for 120mm fans.


----------



## awesomeopossum

The U-molding came in for the "shaker hood"

--the rear exhaust fan no longer fits.. it has moved to the front intake


----------



## Basard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I've heard about the HE01 but never thought it could provide such CLEAR memory clearance on any motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In love with it plus it already has a kick-arse fan provided, shall be hunting it down on Flebay right this very minute.
> 
> Another thing, how loud is that huge 140mm fan when the cpu is idling?


I seem to have burned the CPU up a little. Maybe it has something to do with running 1.65 volts through it in a vein attempt to reach 5Ghz stable (temps stayed under 70c, however).... I can't even run it on default settings without errors after 6 hours of stress.

The fan has a switch for quiet and performance modes. At factory safe defaults the fan sits just under 500rpm in quiet mode and goes up to something like 1200--I cant hear it through that range of speeds. I haven't had the computer overclocked in a while, but I remember something like 1000-2000rpm in performance mode--it's quite loud at 2000. I seem to remember any load on the CPU bringing the fan speed up to 1200, then back down to 1100 or so, and back up to 1300.... that gets annoying because it bounces back and forth so much and you can hear the variances.

When I had this CPU clocked at 4.6Ghz I would set the fan to performance mode, then set the BIOS to silent and it seemed to keep the noise under control pretty well. Temps stayed under 60c at 1.46v

Just now I ran AIDA FPU stress test for 15 mins, all stock settings for an FX-8300.... CPU temp is 31c, fan speed is 630rpm, voltage is just 1.15 during testing, and clock speed is staying around 3Ghz under load.

Check out the TPU review.


----------



## miklkit

1.65 volts eh? Ayup, that will about do it.

If you are concerned about noise, then you aren't concerned about max overclocks. Personally I can't decide which is louder when going flat out, the Fury or the HE01. They are about the same, but the loudest fans are the Silver Arrow's TY-143 fans.

I put a 2nd fan on mine and found that in normal use it is quieter because the fans don't rev up as much as one fan does. It also doesn't cool all that well until the fans go past 2000 rpm. There is a big difference in temperatures between 1800 and 2000 rpm. It is also a good idea to get a pwm-molex adaptor as the fan pulls more juice than most motherboards can supply and this results in sluggish performance.


----------



## Basard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 1.65 volts eh? Ayup, that will about do it.
> 
> If you are concerned about noise, then you aren't concerned about max overclocks. Personally I can't decide which is louder when going flat out, the Fury or the HE01. They are about the same, but the loudest fans are the Silver Arrow's TY-143 fans.
> 
> I put a 2nd fan on mine and found that in normal use it is quieter because the fans don't rev up as much as one fan does. It also doesn't cool all that well until the fans go past 2000 rpm. There is a big difference in temperatures between 1800 and 2000 rpm. It is also a good idea to get a pwm-molex adaptor as the fan pulls more juice than most motherboards can supply and this results in sluggish performance.


Good advice....

1.65v was only for about ten minutes, then I chilled out. I figured, what the hell, it's a $100 chip, and temps were alright. I ran a burn test for a few seconds before it erred out and gave up... But I did have voltage maxing at 1.48 for almost a year--averaging at 1.465ish...


----------



## miklkit

I pushed my 8350 to 5ghz @ 1.62 volts but never stress tested it there. I was just trying to see how high it would go and at that point it black screened.

Later I took it as high as 1.548v @ 4.8 ghz. I eventually got it stable at 1.524v @ 4.8ghz and 60C. Some time later I replaced it with an 8370 but as far as I know the 8350 is still good to go.

There is nothing wrong with running them at 1.48 volts as long as the temps stay down.


----------



## kertsz




----------



## speed_demon

Tiny little mobo in a big case means more room for mods and stuffs.


----------



## zila

I put this together over the holidays. Ryzen 7 2700X, Asus Prime X370 Pro, G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB CL14 B-Die. Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK , EVGA GTX 1070 FTW2 in a H500P Mesh.


----------



## doyll

Some really nice looking builds. :thumb:

@speed_demon
What case and case fans are you using? 

@zila
Have and use PH-TC14PE myself .. every sense they first came out. :thumb: Looks like new PH-F140HP_II on cooler and older PH-F140HP rear exhaust? Same question as above, what case and case fans are you using?


----------



## zila

@doyll: The fans on the Phanteks are the PH-F140HPs that came with it and the third one in the back that is working as exhaust is also the same type. The case is the MasterCase H500P with the optional front mesh panel installed. It has 4 Cooler Master MF200R RGB 200mm fans installed. 2 in the front as intakes and 2 in the roof as exhaust. 

I have never been able to find the newer PH-F140HP II fans. I would love to get my hands on three of them. I understand that if you can find them now they would be VERY expensive though so maybe not worth it.......but they would look great as well as out perform my current fans.


----------



## speed_demon

@doyll - I'm using the Fractal Define S with two Arctic F14 PWM PST fans and removed the pci brackets as I saw mentioned in your excellent thread. The silver SilenX fans were removed as they made too much noise.


----------



## quietpressure

Overclocked my Ryzen 2600 to 4.2 ghz at 1.4125v, idles at 36 degrees over 25 degrees ambient with a max load of 60 degrees in AIDA64 with a Fuma Rev.B and stock NZXT H400 case fans. Ordered Arctic P12 fans in hopes it could drop the load temp a bit. My first Ryzen build looking good so far.


----------



## doyll

zila said:


> @doyll: The fans on the Phanteks are the PH-F140HPs that came with it and the third one in the back that is working as exhaust is also the same type. The case is the MasterCase H500P with the optional front mesh panel installed. It has 4 Cooler Master MF200R RGB 200mm fans installed. 2 in the front as intakes and 2 in the roof as exhaust.
> 
> I have never been able to find the newer PH-F140HP II fans. I would love to get my hands on three of them. I understand that if you can find them now they would be VERY expensive though so maybe not worth it.......but they would look great as well as out perform my current fans.


My bad. When I enlarged image I now see they are PH-F140HP. I've never used a Cooler Master case and don't like 200mm fans as well as I do 140mm becuause 200mm rarely have good pressure ratings. That said, with 2x 200mm intake, 2x 200mm and 1x 140mm exhaust fans you should have decent airflow .. although I would guess unfiltered air is leaking in?



speed_demon said:


> @doyll - I'm using the Fractal Define S with two Arctic F14 PWM PST fans and removed the pci brackets as I saw mentioned in your excellent thread. The silver SilenX fans were removed as they made too much noise.


Arctic F14 PWM are good fans, especially considering they are low priced. With the PCIe back covers removed is any unfiltered air leaking in? If it is the rear-most GPU fan will usually have some dust on it. Just in case this happens, it's because the case intake fans supplying GPU are not running fast enough to keep pushing air past and out of case, usually when GPU fan speed increases, but I've seen it a couple of times at idle. Usually doesn't happen but I have seen it a far few times. Usually adjusting case fan curve to be a little more aggressive solves the problem. I have used kitchen scrubber pads similar to the ones 3M sell as sanding pads cut to fit in PCIe slots openings to filter air leaking in. Works great!


----------



## zila

@doyll: Yes a little bit of unfiltered air is making it's way in, but not bad. The case has a lot of cold air flow in it, the phanteks is not starved for air. I blow out the case once a month or so. And it's quiet.


----------



## doyll

zila said:


> @doyll: Yes a little bit of unfiltered air is making it's way in, but not bad. The case has a lot of cold air flow in it, the phanteks is not starved for air. I blow out the case once a month or so. And it's quiet.


If you want to stop that dust leak through PCIe slots, google 'kitchen scrubber pad' and you should find them. They are about 1/4" thick x 4x6" in size, maybe a little bigger. I cut mine with straight edge and razor knife .. and they will dull a blade some. most common color is green, but I found all kinds of colors in local Dollar store. I have compressor so can blow out sytems but haven't done it in a couple of years now. But all my systems do have filters that get vacuumed every time house is. They don't need it every time, but that way they don't get missed.


----------



## speed_demon

doyll said:


> Arctic F14 PWM are good fans, especially considering they are low priced. With the PCIe back covers removed is any unfiltered air leaking in? If it is the rear-most GPU fan will usually have some dust on it. Just in case this happens, it's because the case intake fans supplying GPU are not running fast enough to keep pushing air past and out of case, usually when GPU fan speed increases, but I've seen it a couple of times at idle. Usually doesn't happen but I have seen it a far few times. Usually adjusting case fan curve to be a little more aggressive solves the problem. I have used kitchen scrubber pads similar to the ones 3M sell as sanding pads cut to fit in PCIe slots openings to filter air leaking in. Works great!


Thank you, I will have to remember the kitchen scrubber idea for later. This is the sort of stuff I joined this forum for! :thumb:


----------



## zila

@doyll: Thanks for the tip. I'll like for them the next time I'm in the dollar store.


----------



## kertsz




----------



## kikimaru024

Hey quick question:

Has anyone tried changing the fan on AMD Wraith Prism for a different one?


----------



## helo moshi

5 year old Deepcool Gammaxx 400 on R3 1300X


----------



## doyll

kikimaru024 said:


> Hey quick question:
> 
> Has anyone tried changing the fan on AMD Wraith Prism for a different one?


It might help, but just turning the fan over so it's drawing air up and way from motherboard usually helps with these flat coolers. Reason is fan pushing air down into cooler where air hits motherboard turning out and hitting RAM GPU etc. and flowing up along side of cooler and fan where fan pulls it back into cooler. With fan pulling air out of cooler it move away and out of case instead of back into cooler.


----------



## kertsz




----------



## runtheon

Arctic A30 on AM4
pretty straight forward, drill some new holes in the mounting plate (My friend a metal engineer did it, he insisted about being mentioned), use the am4 screws and ur ready to go.
Won't post temps because I also ziptied a 120mm thick Lenovo OEM fan with up to 3200 RPM onto it so comparison is useless.
Works for 4.3 GHZ CB R20 - R5 3600 - 3805, not tested any further.

PS: Don't bother about my gpu cooling.


----------



## neurotix

*2 part*

High Test AMD GPUs part 1


2x Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro 1100MHz (2016)



















2x Sapphire R9 380X Nitro 1250/1625MHz (late 2015)



















2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 1200/1500MHz (2014)










I kept one Tri-X box if anyone wants to see it.

Have a R9 380X Nitro box too because one of them is still in my wife's machine.


----------



## neurotix

High Test AMD GPUs part 2



2x Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X 1225/1600MHZ- best GPUs/air coolers I've ever owned, was sad to see them go





















Current build (specs in sig rig- I'd love to go back to Sapphire GPUs if big die Navi is fast, all AMD again):


----------



## Captain Mayhem

mispost


----------



## kertsz




----------



## Gunfire

Bumping this thread!

New build ready to go!


----------



## thekingbeyond

Gunfire said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> New build ready to go!



Liking those Noctua brown and beige fans, are they NF-F12? I prefer them to the black chromax fans.


----------



## Gunfire

thekingbeyond said:


> Liking those Noctua brown and beige fans, are they NF-F12? I prefer them to the black chromax fans.


That is correct, I'm also not too hot on the Chromax fans either. Just prefer the Beige/Brown combo


----------



## kertsz

*Antec P280 @ Noctua Redux*
_*Corsair RM750x 80 PLUS Gold 750W
Asus Rog Crosshair VII Hero
AMD Ryzen 5800X @ Noctua NH-D15S
G.Skill Trident Z NEO 3600Mhz 2x16GB
PNY XLR8 CS3030 2 TB M.2 NVMe & WD Red 2TB + Blue 6TB
EVGA GTX 1080Ti Gaming @ Accelero Xtreme III
Acer XZ350CU 35" 144Hz FreeSync 21:9
Creative Titanium HD + Recon3D Fatal1ty Edition*_
*Sennheiser Game Zero + Logitech Z5500*


----------



## Melcar

Nice. Great to see someone still with 5 1/4" devices up front. Recently added some myself to my builds.


----------



## The Pook




----------



## kertsz

Melcar said:


> Nice. Great to see someone still with 5 1/4" devices up front. Recently added some myself to my builds.


I hardly use the Blu Ray reader and the card reader practically only to format some microSD (although it also has USB-C just in case).
But the device to connect HDD I use a lot, I do not depend on disassembling half a PC to connect an HDD, with the 5.25 bay I do it very comfortably.


----------



## Melcar

kertsz said:


> I hardly use the Blu Ray reader and the card reader practically only to format some microSD (although it also has USB-C just in case).
> But the device to connect HDD I use a lot, I do not depend on disassembling half a PC to connect an HDD, with the 5.25 bay I do it very comfortably.


I have a hot swap bay too. It's really useful, but I guess a USB dock is just more practical in the long run. Personally I don't like USB docks since they seem rather flaky with interrupted connections and data/disk corruption. Gigabyte in all their wisdom decided not to included SATA hot plug functionality in their BIOS for my board (I guess nobody uses it anymore), but fortunately it's rather trivial in KDE to safely unmount disks.


----------



## kertsz




----------



## kertsz




----------



## Melcar




----------



## 1devomer

Melcar said:


> View attachment 2549468
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549467


Nice rig.

You would want to check your gpu cooling system weight.
One can clearly see that the gpu sag quite a bit, in the picture.
Maybe add some relief on the pcb right end corner, to avoid the pcb and the pci-e slot taking care of all the gpu weight.


----------



## Melcar

1devomer said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> You would want to check your gpu cooling system weight.
> One can clearly see that the gpu sag quite a bit, in the picture.
> Maybe add some relief on the pcb right end corner, to avoid the pcb and the pci-e slot taking care of all the gpu weight.


It has a GPU bracket/brace. The PCB is slightly bent due to age and the massive Morpheus on it. Of course the fans are of no help. Heavy suckers.


----------



## doyll

Nice!
Only visible cable snakes are fans on GPU. Assume fans on Morpheus II are TL-B12 or TL-B12 Extreme? Wonder if you could move fan cables to go through case mobo mounting plate and back to plug into GPU would look less cluttered. I ask because only excess cabling appears to be GPU fan cables that seem to be now fit between cooler and GPU?? 
Still, it's very nice looking build.


----------



## Melcar

doyll said:


> Nice!
> Only visible cable snakes are fans on GPU. Assume fans on Morpheus II are TL-B12 or TL-B12 Extreme? Wonder if you could move fan cables to go through case mobo mounting plate and back to plug into GPU would look less cluttered. I ask because only excess cabling appears to be GPU fan cables that seem to be now fit between cooler and GPU??
> Still, it's very nice looking build.


Yeah, it's a Morpheus II with a pair of TL-B12s. Too lazy to do proper cable management, and it would make removing the GPU a pain (I'm always removing and replacing parts). It's good enough for me.


----------



## doyll

Melcar said:


> Yeah, it's a Morpheus II with a pair of TL-B12s. Too lazy to do proper cable management, and it would make removing the GPU a pain (I'm always removing and replacing parts). It's good enough for me.


"Would make removing the GPU a pain" explains it. I do similar as often as not on my own systems. Customer builds are way nicer looking than my own.  Instead of just unplugging power and output to remove would have to remove other side cover and feed excess cable into mobo side before removing taking 2-3 times as long to R&R GPU. And shortening fan leads limits use in future builds where their lenght will likely be needed.


----------



## Owterspace

^^

Nice man! Looks good!

Here is a shot of mine.


----------



## doyll

Owterspace said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice man! Looks good!
> 
> Here is a shot of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549569


You do a nice job. Not fancy but nice, clean build with good thru case airflow.


----------



## Owterspace

doyll said:


> You do a nice job. Not fancy but nice, clean build with good thru case airflow.


Thank you sir, I appreciate it!


----------



## Owterspace

Got my other build finished finally 

5600X @ PBO +200MHz, Le Grand Macho RT, Strix B550-F, 16GB 3200C14 @ 2000 1:1 16-16-16-36 1.45v, GTX 980 Classified. It runs pretty decently. My 5900X system got a minor board upgrade to a Strix B550-XE that was on sale. I will be taking my Black and Whites back from this build as soon as I find some other sticks to run. Unless I buy another set of 3200C14 Royals.. not sure I want to do that honestly


----------



## mhineareyoubulletproof

this my ashkani build 5600x red devil nh d15 triple fan scratch build


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Since I sit comfortably, somewhere between air and water, this only fits halfway in here...
I have been using the same GPU cooler for several generations now, and this thing remains a beast. Takes up 4 slots, and with the 2 x 140mm fans it only barely fits, actually touching both the rear of the case and the radiator in the front. But it keeps the heavily overclocked 1070 below 50c even at sustained full load. An I think it looks pretty damn sweet while doing it


----------



## Melcar

Dire Squirrel said:


> Since I sit comfortably, somewhere between air and water, this only fits halfway in here...
> I have been using the same GPU cooler for several generations now, and this thing remains a beast. Takes up 4 slots, and with the 2 x 140mm fans it only barely fits, actually touching both the rear of the case and the radiator in the front. But it keeps the heavily overclocked 1070 below 50c even at sustained full load. An I think it looks pretty damn sweet while doing it
> 
> View attachment 2562683


Those old aftermarket coolers are great. I have a Morpheus II on my GPU and may even try to put it on my next card (if the market gives me an incentive to upgrade). Problem is the heatsinks on motherboards (generally oversized) usually sit too close to the fans.


----------



## Valka814




----------



## Owterspace

This is my kids 5600X system. I ganked the B-Die that I had in here so I could run dual ranked with my 5900X. This is a great cooler for a small CPU like a 5600X. It might do ok with a 5800X(3D) as well. A highly tuned 5900X is just a bit too much for it.


----------



## Owterspace

Got me a new case 👍🏻


----------



## Always Counterclockwise

Owterspace said:


> Got me a new case 👍🏻


Did a 5950X build with a 3070 Ti in one of those yesterday. Frost Spirit, though.


----------



## By-Tor

My Vega 64 died last week and replaced it with a 6700XT and pulled the waterloop out and just running air for the first time in 16 years or so on a rig.


----------



## CrustyJuggler

By-Tor said:


> My Vega 64 died last week and replaced it with a 6700XT and pulled the waterloop out and just running air for the first time in 16 years or so on a rig.
> 
> View attachment 2569891
> View attachment 2569892


NIce. Is that the Sapphire Pulse?


----------



## Owterspace

Threw in a few more fans..


----------



## By-Tor

CrustyJuggler said:


> NIce. Is that the Sapphire Pulse?


Yes. Would like to find a waterblock for it if one is produced. Where the 3 120 fans are I had a Black Ice 360GTX rad. and wanted a short card if I decide to go back to water.


----------



## CrustyJuggler

By-Tor said:


> Yes. Would like to find a waterblock for it if one is produced. Where the 3 120 fans are I had a Black Ice 360GTX rad. and wanted a short card if I decide to go back to water.


How's the noise profile of the card?


----------



## By-Tor

CrustyJuggler said:


> How's the noise profile of the card?


The card fans and the Wrath Prism CPU cooler are sounds I'm not used to (or temps) at all since I was on water for so long and those 3 Lian Li fans on the right is all I've had to hear on the radiator and they are not loud. I haven't messed with setting up the fans on either and let them run at stock setup.


----------



## Melcar

Owterspace said:


> Threw in a few more fans..
> 
> View attachment 2569952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569953


That's a 140mm fan in the center? How much are the clips deformed? Did they end up being hard to remove?


----------



## ltcdata

Phanteks P600s + Ryzen 3700x (PBO enabled), Thermalright Frost Spirit 140, [email protected], 1 Noctua NF-A14 PWM back, 3 PH-F140MP (similar to them, but 3-pin and without rubber) at front, Asus X570 Tuf Gaming Plus WiFi, Phanteks AMP 750w (seasonic gold rebadged), Kingston KC2500 2tb, Samsung nvme 500gb (enterprise model, don't remember which one), Crucial MX500 500gb sata, WD Blue 4tb, Wd Black 2Tb.
The front fans are connected with a splitter directly to the motherboard header, the included hub gives them too much power and spin kind of fast at the lowest speed achievable. Directly to the motherboard they can spin slower.
When the hard drives spin down, you need to look at the case to know if it is turned on, its VERY quiet, even in summer. I love it.
Don't care if the cables are not perfect, the case is closed without a window, all i care for is good performance with low noise, and i have achieved it


----------



## Owterspace

Melcar said:


> That's a 140mm fan in the center? How much are the clips deformed? Did they end up being hard to remove?


Yessir. NF-A14 iPPC 3000 PWM. Its tight.. the clips are fine, but I use a screw driver to release them.


----------



## doyll

Have to admit Noctua fans look good on it.


----------



## Whach

Here's my current beasty =)


----------



## ToyMach000

Ryzen 9 3900X & Nvidia GT1030 running Linux Mint, doing World Community Grid work units


----------



## Owterspace

A shot from my spot


----------

